# Picture Identification Game



## Zanshin

It has been a long time since we had a thread along these lines. The "rules" are simple - identify the location where the last image (sailing-related) in the thread was taken. If the image poster confirms that the guess was accurate then you've earned the privilege of posting the next picture for others to identify. If the person posting the picture takes too long to respond a mod may pull out the red flag and allow someone else to post a picture in order to keep the thread moving. We're off - here's the starter picture:


----------



## SanderO

wild guess... Holland?


----------



## Arcb

Hamburg?


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO: Correct continent, but not the Netherlands. The country that this place is located in also has 3 colors in the flag (hehe - that doesn't narrow it down too much, does it?)


----------



## Zanshin

Arcb said:


> Hamburg?


Correct, Arcb. This was taken during a water tour of the city. You can see the "Landungsbrücken" with the flags in the distance. The baton goes to you - I'm sure you'll find an image that is somewhat more difficult to identify so quickly.


----------



## RegisteredUser

I was going to guess liechtenstein
Glad i didnt


----------



## Arcb

Okay. Heres a thumbnail pic.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's a Dock. Usa because of the chair. shallow.
I'm thinking Albermal Sound? Outside Oriental?


----------



## Arcb

Warmish but too far north


----------



## SanderO

No way to identify location... could be many places!


----------



## SanderO

Greeport LI


----------



## chef2sail

St Mary’s River off Amelia Island, Ga.


----------



## Arcb

Alright, maybe I didn't include enough clues in the pic, although, I think some may recognise it from their travels. This sign is a good clue, it's taken about 20-30 feet from the dock I was standing on. That's my boat on the beach.

Edit: the sign says: Caution, crocodiles in area. No swimming.


----------



## Zanshin

I was hopeful that the area code in the telephone number on the sign might narrow things down, but then realized it was a toll-free number. Pretty strong winds according to the dock picture and the froth on the beach in the second, and not much tidal range - but those clues don't narrow it down enough for me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks very open to have a boat tied up there.
Notice the direction of the wind is from the shore? It must *always* be from the shore or the waves from that fetch would make the Dock untenable. 

These photos always have more clues than we first see.


----------



## RegisteredUser

With palm and condo...its florida...prob south


----------



## Arcb

Mark, yes, shallow, open, often an offshore wind.

RegisteredUser. Yes.


----------



## SanderO

marathon


----------



## Arcb

@SanderO is close enough It's actually Key Largo, but I would have accepted Florida Keys or Florida Bay.

Regarding the sign. American Saltwater Crocodiles have a very small range in the US. Just a handful of counties in South Florida.

This is the finish Line of the Everglades challenge. The pic was a screenshot I took from a video clip. It has a nice mix of extreme shoal draft racers.

I guess SanderO is up?


----------



## paulk

I guess Arcb needs a better camera. I tried to read the hailing ports from the transoms.


----------



## Arcb

I shared the 2 minute video clip in post 19


----------



## SanderO

try that


----------



## Minnewaska

Shelter Island Yacht Club


----------



## chef2sail

Derring Harbor


----------



## SanderO

Minni Wins!


----------



## Minnewaska

Former cruising grounds


----------



## RegisteredUser

Bvi


----------



## Barquito

Sad thing is, that could be a lot of places in the last few years.


----------



## Minnewaska

I think this one requires at least a specific harbor, but should be an identifiable cruising destination.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Bitter end


----------



## Zanshin

I think that *RegisteredUser *will have it. I know/knew the Bitter End well and those are indeed the remains of the houses. On a positive note, "Saba Rock" is being rebuilt at speed and should be impressive once they reopen in the near future. But We need to wait Minnewaska to officially confirm although you should be prepping your image in preparation... Here's a picture taken in better times (which doesn't belong to the contest)


----------



## Minnewaska

That’s it, Bitter End Yacht Club, Virgin Gorda. Main clubhouse below. Cottages above. Mooring field would have been below the copter or drone that took the pic.

Saba news is encouraging. Always been one of my favs. Food was declining though.


----------



## RegisteredUser

I have no suitable pics to post so ball is up in the air.
Somebody grab it


----------



## Zanshin

OK - Here's an easy one:


----------



## SanderO

Saints?


----------



## RegisteredUser

Guadeloupe


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO - correct. Taken from the Fort at the top of the hill and "Zanshin" is in there somewhere. Next picture is yours!


----------



## SanderO

easy peasy


----------



## Zanshin

Those trees are decidedly not tropical, and the steep roof in the background also points toward a northerly location. Rocky shoreline with what looks like a factory chimney and a church steeple doesn't narrow it down too much. So I thought I'd try Google Maps and the 3D view of Northport in the hopes you'd make it really easy - but I drew a blank there as well.


----------



## chef2sail

SanderO said:


> easy peasy


center point or Lloyd?


----------



## SanderO

nope... Not Long Island


----------



## Arcb

Looks like a River?

Hudson? Maybe up around Albany?


----------



## SanderO

Arcb said:


> Looks like a River?
> 
> Hudson? Maybe up around Albany?


Nope


----------



## SanderO

Time to let someone else post a pic....

The last pic was taken on Curitis Island in Camden Harbor ME looking NW at Camden. If you haven't been there... you're missing something!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Lawrence River. But I don't know where. There were identifiable buildings like that.... But then many towns have them.


----------



## Telesail

SanderO said:


> Time to let someone else post a pic....
> 
> The last pic was taken on Curitis Island in Camden Harbor ME looking NW at Camden. If you haven't been there... you're missing something!


I agree with that - we used Camden as our base for exploring/exploring Maine this summer and would go back like a shot. Not just picturesque but the people there are great.


----------



## SanderO

Telesail said:


> I agree with that - we used Camden as our base for exploring/exploring Maine this summer and would go back like a shot. Not just picturesque but the people there are great.


Absolutely and Wayfarer Marine is a great yard too. The town is wonderful... Did you get out to Curtis Island?


----------



## Telesail

SanderO said:


> Absolutely and Wayfarer Marine is a great yard too. The town is wonderful... Did you get out to Curtis Island?


First time into Camden was under sail (as our MaxProp had broken) and so we moored on one of the Wayfarer balls off Curtis - it wasn't until a month later (and after hauling out for repairs) that we finally dingy-ed across to Curtis. Very pretty (like most of the surrounding area) and one of many unexpected jewels in the area. You probably would have seen Pleione at some point in the summer if you were up and around Camden.

We rode out the edge of Hurricane Dorian in Camden and then set off for MDI and worked our way slowly back through September/early October. Just loved Penobscot Bay's many offerings (including Belfast in particular) and are now torn between heading West from the Caribbean in the Spring or coming back to Maine for another bite of the cherry.


----------



## Zanshin

Folks, please don't solve the picture and then have nothing to post - that causes a disturbance in the force. I just posted a new picture, the clues are there for anyone who has been in that anchorage before to use.


----------



## SanderO

Monserat?


----------



## Zanshin

No, it is not Montserrat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Dunno. But I wanna be there.


Dashaise, Guadalupe-de-loupe 

The headland at the entrance. 


Mark


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - I thought someone would guess Deshaies, but there are no buildings on the hillside in Deshaies. Here's another picture taken from the same anchoring position but at a different time of day:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Mark - I thought someone would guess Deshaies, but there are no buildings on the hillside in Deshaies. Here's another picture taken from the same anchoring position but at a different time of day:


The sun is setting too far north to be Deshaies. But I thought you might live in a warped reality


----------



## SanderO

Rodney Bay? Mark the sun was wrong for Deshais... not Rodney Bay... maybe Falmouth? Dominica?... Bequi? Too hard. Haven't been down there for 20 yrs


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO - just one guess per post, and if you do guess the location correctly, do you have a picture to follow it up with? No, it isn't Rodney Bay.


----------



## SanderO

Sorry Zan... Love this thread... I shut up...


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO - I know you are "chomping at the bit" to get this one answered  This island find itself between two French ones.


----------



## chef2sail

Would love to participate but this seems to be between only long range cruisers except for Sander, who used to cruise. Same 6 people, which is ok if that what you want. but if I recall that’s what limited this type of thread previous years ago. Not be critical....just observational. 😀

Great topic in general, but doesn’t include most of us. Not sure how to “fix” that or if you even want to.


----------



## Arcb

Dominica?


----------



## Zanshin

Dominica it is! The anchorage is Portsmouth and those red buildings are Fort Shirley


----------



## Arcb

Just looking for general area, don't beed the name of the Port.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

chef2sail said:


> Great topic in general, but doesn't include most of us. Not sure how to "fix" that or if you even want to.


When each person gets a go then we should consider this and make some in different regions, if we can. 

I also think people love to see great pics of places they havent been yet.


----------



## SanderO

Dave I hear ya.... I put in Shelter Island and then Camden Maine... I don't have digital images from sailing it was back in the film era... of the last millennium.

By the way my last guess before being scolded was Dominica.., Buildings look substantial and an old fort would make sense. The sun gives a clue too. I believe down on the south... Didn't have plotters to distract in those days.... so we looked around ;-). Who remembers a plotter screen?


Not bad memory I suppose but I can't remember where I sailed this summer. Go figure. 

Game is interesting if there are good clues in the images... and some tell which can be used to nail the location.


----------



## chef2sail

MarkofSeaLife said:


> When each person gets a go then we should consider this and make some in different regions, if we can.
> 
> I also think people love to see great pics of places they havent been yet.


Totally understand and agree. All those posted except Sander have been outside the US. They are fascinating. I'm lucky as I've been to some of them.

I'm not be critical just making an observation. Would be nice to see where other US sailors keep their boats and pictures from their cruising areas. It will also " get to see pics of places they haven't been yet" but may be attainable as they are close by?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

chef2sail said:


> I'm not be critical just making an observation. Would be nice to see where other US sailors keep their boats and pictures from their cruising areas. It will also " get to see pics of places they haven't been yet" but may be attainable as they are close by&#55357;&#56832;


NOPE! Sailnet is NOT a USA only forum. Its not even owned in the USA.

Half the Moderators are not from the USA.

Many members who sail in *any* specific country have, or wish to, sail in other countries.

So lets be real. If you, or anyone don't know where the photo is taken then check back when theres a new photo 

Last thread we played this game I posted one pricture of a place I have never been and I can assure you no other member has ever been, but it was solved in under 24 hours by some brilliant detective work. It was Walvis Bay, Namibia....

So, lets not make this NE USA only thread, but try to be diverse in our photos form everywhere and places we may only dream about 

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## chef2sail

MarkofSeaLife said:


> NOPE! Sailnet is NOT a USA only forum. Its not even owned in the USA.
> 
> Half the Moderators are not from the USA.
> 
> Many members who sail in *any* specific country have, or wish to, sail in other countries.
> 
> So lets be real. If you, or anyone don't know where the photo is taken then check back when theres a new photo
> 
> Last thread we played this game I posted one pricture of a place I have never been and I can assure you no other member has ever been, but it was solved in under 24 hours by some brilliant detective work. It was Walvis Bay, Namibia....
> 
> So, lets not make this NE USA only thread, but try to be diverse in our photos form everywhere and places we may only dream about
> 
> Merci Beaucoup


Mark,

I said I was only making a recommendation. Obviously stuck in your craw with you needing to explain how many mods were not from USA nor was SN from USA . I don't see where that's pertinent. If recommendations are met with such pushback no one will make them. Suggestions are just that suggestions. Intolerance of suggestions suggests that the diversity you spoke of does-not exist unless it conforms to your model.

I am especially surprised to see a neutral moderator with the huge pushback to a recommendation but there's no rule they need to be neutral.

It's ok. No need to respond to me again . I don't want to detract from this. I don't need to participate in it.


----------



## Minnewaska

arcb said:


> just looking for general area, don't beed the name of the port.


Prince Edward Island


----------



## Arcb

Warm


----------



## Minnewaska

Didn't seem rocky enough for Nova Scotia, but that's guess #2 (which officially includes Cape Brenton)


----------



## Arcb

You got it, Inverness, Cape Breton, just across the straight from PEI, so your first guess was pretty good.

Inverness by the way is one of the top golf destinations in Canada. The golf courses; Cabot Links a 36 hole and Cabot Cliffs (I beleive an 18) wrap around the little Harbour at Inverness.


----------



## Minnewaska

Hint: The house in the background is owned by the Forbes family. Correct answer preferably includes name of harbor, but will accept island.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thousand Islands in St Lawrence River between US and Canada. Looks to me like 354.


----------



## tempest

Minnewaska said:


> Hint: The house in the background is owned by the Forbes family. Correct answer preferably includes name of harbor, but will accept island.
> 
> View attachment 125792


Naushon Is. ?

Hadley Harb. ?


----------



## SanderO

Martha's Vineyard


----------



## MacBlaze

Inner harbor Naushon Island?


----------



## Minnewaska

Hadley Harbor it is. Naushon is part of the Elizabethan Island chain that separates Buzzards Bay from Vineyard Sound. The island is approx 7 miles by 1 mile wide and the Forbes own the entire island. One of the greatest little hidey holes in New England. Best on a weekday. The inner anchorage fills quickly on weekends and is pretty small. Lots of little passages to dinghy around. The shallow water is always warmer than the sound and great for swimming.

Looks like Tempest got it first.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125812&thumb=1


----------



## RobGallagher

Barnegat


----------



## tempest

Rob has the Ball


----------



## RobGallagher

https://photos.app.goo.gl/p379twofapsXk7w2A


----------



## RobGallagher

:grin


----------



## SanderO

hahahaha come on Rob! there are no clues here. Could be many places! Good thing too because it looks lovely!

I'll bite... Fishers Island


----------



## RobGallagher

Put on your thinking cap.


----------



## hpeer

One of the wider parts along the Erie Canal?

Which is a complete SWAG.

(I’m miffed I didn’t join earlier, I got “‘ol Barney” at first glace, now I’ll have to work.


----------



## Zanshin

Car ferry going across. If the vegetation and houses and terrain were different it would a Rhine river ferry but that looks like somewhere in the USA. That looks pretty choppy for a mere river, could this be on a lake?


----------



## Minnewaska

Connecticut River. Chester Ferry.


----------



## paulk

Knew the Captain of that ferry at one point.


----------



## RobGallagher

Minnewaska said:


> Connecticut River. Chester Ferry.


Not all that hard after all 🙂. Minn is up!


----------



## Minnewaska

I've got to stop guessing. 

Be back with a pic soon.


----------



## Arcb

hpeer said:


> (I'm miffed I didn't join earlier


I was wondering if you were playing when I posted inverness


----------



## Minnewaska

The harbor will win, but you should really be able to identify the specific lighthouse.


----------



## flyrod

Edgartown MV


----------



## Minnewaska

Not Edgartown, but looks similar, I'll give you that.

This is Edgartown........


----------



## flyrod

OK then, it's gotta be Nantucket Harbor.


----------



## Minnewaska

Yes, it's Nantucket Harbor. Boo on not identifying it as the Brant Point lighthouse. Ball is yours.


----------



## Minnewaska

I've been searching my Caribbean pics, but haven't found one that was fair and showed something identifiable.


----------



## hpeer

Arcb said:


> I was wondering if you were playing when I posted inverness


Never been down that particular bit of coast.


----------



## flyrod

Since we are doing lighthouses, here is one, entrance to what harbor?


----------



## paulk

Tennants Harbor, ME?


----------



## tempest

Burnt Island Light, Boothbay ?


----------



## flyrod

Bingo, you're up.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125826&thumb=1


----------



## hpeer

Europe!


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Europe!


East Coast USA! Home to a lot of Europeans though! Many Sailors pass by here heading north or south.


----------



## Minnewaska

Oh man. I think I know this one, but don't have time to dig up another pic, if I get it. I say it's in NYC area. Ahhhhhhhhh. Someone else get it!


----------



## Arcb

Roosvelt island light?


----------



## Minnewaska

Arcb said:


> Roosvelt island light?


That was my guess. But you said it first.......


----------



## SanderO

stop with the light houses please! hahahahaha


----------



## hpeer

Roosevelt Island, NYC????


----------



## hpeer

Beans, need to refresh before posting!


----------



## tempest

Arcb has the baton


----------



## Arcb

Okay.


----------



## hpeer

Hope well Rocks, Bay of Fundy?


----------



## Arcb

Not Bay Of Fundy, but I see the resemblance


----------



## hpeer

Then the Mingan archipelago on the gulf of St. Lawrence?


----------



## Arcb

Not the Gulf of St Lawrence


----------



## hpeer

That’s it then, I’m going to bed!!!


----------



## Zanshin

Must be a popular place indeed with all those people ashore. The picture is indistinct so I can't see if those are people in the water - generally the vegetation leads me to believe that it isn't warm enough to swim in. Is it on the east coast of the American continent?


----------



## Arcb

I didn't have a telephoto lense, I agree the people are a bit blurry. Going from memory though, I beleive some were swimming but most were on shore. 

No, it is not on the East Coast of North America.


----------



## SanderO

Pacific Northwest? Never been there but maybe.


----------



## Minnewaska

My first thought was Great Lakes, but that’s not defined enough to win. There was a similar rock formation that was toppled by large waves this past year on Lake Superior, but I don’t think it’s the same one.


----------



## Arcb

Its's not the Pacific Northwest, nor is it Lake Superior


----------



## hpeer

It’s some place tropical I think.

Are those causicarian (SP???) trees? The ones you see so much in the Bahamas?


----------



## Minnewaska

Arcb said:


> Its's not the Pacific Northwest, nor is it Lake Superior


I'm sleuthing that was a vague enough reply to think it is still within the Great Lakes. I already knew it wasn't the Lake Superior formation. Hmmmmmm.

There are many pics of Great Lakes formations like this, called sea stacks. I have a funny feeling, I've found it.

Problem is, I don't currently have any access to a replacement pic, so I'm really only trying to help the eventual winner.


----------



## skalashn

Flowerpot island off Tobermory, Lake Huron


----------



## Arcb

Skalashn has it, it is indeed Flowerpot Island, Fathom Five National Marine Park, Lake Huron.

Big cruising destination, but also a big SCUBA destination with over 20 diveable wrecks on the rocky shoals in the sorounding area.


----------



## skalashn

This lighthouse might look generic but the picture has a clue.


----------



## MacBlaze

Well that wasnt too hard...

Pointe au Baril!


----------



## skalashn

Correct! Some history:

In the 1870s, fur traders from Penetanguishene lost a canoe along the eastern shore of Georgian Bay, and it was discovered the following spring by stranded fur traders, who helped themselves to a barrel of whiskey found in the canoe. After some whiskey-fueled merrymaking, the traders left the empty barrel on the point as a marker, and soon thereafter French mariners started to refer to the place as Pointe au Baril, meaning "Barrel Point"


----------



## MacBlaze

I had one ready from the other day when I was sure I was the winner. Clue: we pulled in to avoid weather and for repairs. Turns out google steered us wrong when we discovered the service guy was on the other coast!


----------



## skalashn

Yaquina bay, Oregon?


----------



## MacBlaze

I was looking for Newport, but ya, Yaquina. Quite the shock when we found the guy who was going work on our mast was in Rhode Island


----------



## paulk

Newport, OR? They have a big bridge and could get mixed up with Newport RI (nice clue)


----------



## skalashn

I don't think this needs clues but we'll see.


----------



## hpeer

Somewhere in French Polynesia?

Those concrete breakwaters look French to me. Not exactly like the ones I’ve seen elsewhere but along the same lines.

And the boats are all aluminum. LOL


----------



## SanderO

Hawaii


----------



## skalashn

hpeer got the region right and I think it should be easy to pinpoint the island now as this is a very popular anchorage.


----------



## ImGary01

This is the most fun thread I have read in a long time. I can't identify a single PIC but being 16 months from retirement I'm looking forward to discovering some of the places that have shown up here.

PLEASE don't stop!


----------



## SanderO

Tahiti


----------



## skalashn

No, not Tahiti...it is quite the opposite end of the spectrum I would say


----------



## SanderO

Bali


----------



## skalashn

Sorry if I wasn't clear - it is still in French Polynesia but not Tahiti. You are looking at one of two villages and probably half of all cars on the island.


----------



## Minnewaska

Seems to be time for a clue.


----------



## hpeer

For sure!


----------



## jvlassak

Quite mountainous - Moorea?


----------



## jvlassak

Or if there is no reef, the Marquesas?


----------



## skalashn

Marquesas
Same place as seen from the anchorage








Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer

Austral Islands Rapa?


----------



## jvlassak

I suppose that means I need to post a picture - here's one


----------



## skalashn

Previous photo was of Bay of Virgins on the island of Fatu Hiva in Marquesas

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## jvlassak

Sorry, I should have been more specific - Joost


----------



## SanderO

looks like somewhere in the Med... Greece, Italy???


----------



## jvlassak

Definitely correct part of the world


----------



## Zanshin

Chalki in Greece?


----------



## jvlassak

Zanshin said:


> Chalki in Greece?


Exactly right - that was quick - our boat is in the background


----------



## Zanshin

jvlassak - it might have been tougher if you'd renamed the image :grin

My image is attached:


----------



## Arcb

English Harbor?


----------



## Zanshin

Arcb - While you've got the correct Sea, you missed the correct location


----------



## SanderO

Guadaloupe or Martinique


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO - that is an awfully broad guess covering far too many square miles... 

edit: 

(kind of like saying "I know that location - it's in the USA or Canada...  )


----------



## jvlassak

Zanshin said:


> jvlassak - it might have been tougher if you'd renamed the image :grin


Oops, didn't notice the file name was shown...


----------



## jvlassak

Fort Fleur d'Epée, in Guadeloupe?


----------



## Zanshin

H*** CR** - that was much faster than I thought possible! I had a whole slew of additional pictures and enticing hints lined up for this one; but jvlassak has guessed it! Did I leave the GPS Coordinates in the image? 

All yours!


----------



## SanderO

Don't know what you left as clues... it looked like a French Island to me... west coast looking north. I don't know or remember the names of many harbors or towns there.


----------



## SanderO

I have actually anchored there but never visited that fort nor knew the name. It was in the mid 90s! It surely does look like a view looking north toward Basse-Terre.


----------



## jvlassak

I've actually never been there, but there were a few clues. Here's another one, sticking with the same region as the previous picture I posted, but now without the file name.


----------



## tempest

jvlassak said:


> I've actually never been there, but there were a few clues. Here's another one, sticking with the same region as the previous picture I posted, but now without the file name.


Lipsi Harbor


----------



## jvlassak

That's it - in just one post, must have been too easy...:wink


----------



## tempest

jvlassak said:


> That's it - in just one post, must have been too easy...:wink


Not really, it took a little research. I thought it was Santorini at first, but the Church was the clue.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125850&thumb=1

Zanshin cruised by here recently. ;-)


----------



## Arcb

Where is Fort Wadsworth?


----------



## SanderO

Fort Adams


----------



## Doligo

Vietnam?


----------



## tempest

Arcb has the ball


----------



## Arcb

Another fort. My boats's the little one.


----------



## tempest

Pretty sure I've got this, but someone else can take a crack at it. ;-)


----------



## MacBlaze

Old Fort Henry? The days of my youth...


----------



## Arcb

Fort Henry it is. The we spent a week docked at the little island shown in the pic in 2018. Only a 20 minute sail to the public docks in down town Kingston, Ontario for shopping and dining.


----------



## MacBlaze

In keeping with forts, the site of the last "war" between Canada (Britain) and the US...


----------



## paulinnanaimo

English Camp on Garrison Bay on San Juan Island.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> English Camp on Garrison Bay on San Juan Island.


Keeerect. I was hoping some of the east coast folk would take a stab at it. :wink

Learn all about the 1859 Pig War: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Something has changed since my last posted photo. If this one makes it through a couple of hints: It is in BC. There is a couple of very nice anchorages just around the corner.


----------



## tempest

paulinnanaimo said:


> Something has changed since my last posted photo. If this one makes it through a couple of hints: It is in BC. There is a couple of very nice anchorages just around the corner.


Wherever it is, it's my kind of place!


----------



## paulinnanaimo

No takers on the photo...the distinctive peak in the background is Mount Denman. The aforementioned anchorages are very well known, not secret 'holes in the rock'.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> No takers on the photo...the distinctive peak in the background is Mount Denman. The aforementioned anchorages are very well known, not secret 'holes in the rock'.


See now that went from too hard to too easy. :grin I will let someone else give it a swing tonight and chime in in the morning if no one guesses


----------



## jvlassak

Princess Louisa inlet?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Princess Louisa is about 30 miles east.


----------



## jvlassak

Prideaux Haven?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

You got it. Melanie Cove is the other anchorage. The photo is the entrance to the hidden coves. The sign on the rocks reads Desolation Sound Marine Park. On a typical summer day there could be scores of boats anchored, a significant number of them will be from Washington State. Surprising to many people, the water in this area is much warmer than further south, swimming is enjoyable.


----------



## jvlassak

paulinnanaimo said:


> You got it. Melanie Cove is the other anchorage. The photo is the entrance to the hidden coves. The sign on the rocks reads Desolation Sound Marine Park. On a typical summer day there could be scores of boats anchored, a significant number of them will be from Washington State. Surprising to many people, the water in this area is much warmer than further south, swimming is enjoyable.


Next time I'm in BC, I'll try to make it up there - seems like an amazing spot - as is most of Desolation Sound, I suppose. Here's another one. I hope it'll take a few guesses, although I know a number of sailnetters must know this place well.


----------



## tempest

Ok, I'll take a shot! Castine, Me.

The ship looks like the Guildive, designed by William Hand. Built in 1934. At the moment, for sale on Yachtworld.


----------



## jvlassak

That's it! Your turn. I didn't realize the ship was well known...


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125872&thumb=1

Hint- Island home to a rather infamous person. Not Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## hpeer

Fishers Island? More specifically North Dumpling Island.

Actually I don’t think I’m right but it’s the only one I know.


----------



## tempest

Go west..young man.. ;-) BTW, you more specifically got half the name..


----------



## hpeer

Typhoid Mary

North Brother Island


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Typhoid Mary
> 
> North Brother Island


Good Job! Take it away!


----------



## hpeer

Interestingly I had read a long post with pictures about this abandoned island. Interesting history.

This should be easy. Famous mountain.


----------



## tempest

Never been there, but I want to say Montserrat.


----------



## SanderO

St Vincent


----------



## hpeer

Well, you guys have bracketed it.


----------



## SanderO

Dominica?

Soufriere


----------



## hpeer

Nope. But you all are in the ball park. Not much left.


----------



## SanderO

Martinique

Is the mountain called Soufriere?


----------



## hpeer

Martinique, yes. 

Think volcano, Pompeii.


----------



## hpeer

Hint, old photo.


----------



## tempest

Pelee. The abandoned part threw me. Sander's Turn...


----------



## hpeer

The anchorage is St Pierre. 

The volcano blew in 1902 killing 30,000. That spire on the top of the mountain is taller than the Eiffel Tower (2x I think) and it eventually collapsed.

The original photo i posted is unusual because there is no cloud cover.

I would give it to the round to Tempest.

((Trmpst - my apologies, the “abandoned” part that threw you was a comment about the previous round. North Brother is an abandoned Island in NYC.))


----------



## tempest

Oh boy...I'm running out of photos..lol... Whales and Sunsets could be just about anywhere! let me dig.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125874&thumb=1

This should be Very Easy for some.


----------



## SanderO

YIKES... I gotta find a pic... stand by


----------



## tempest

Sander, That could be almost anywhere. Hard to tell if those are mountains in the far horizon or clouds. I'm going to guess clouds 

and take a WAG and say cliffs near Montauk offshore you're headed east but there seems to be no beach so I'm ??


----------



## hpeer

Speaking of SWAG here is mine.

Little Bay, Montserrat looking back at Nevis and St Kitts.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Speaking of SWAG here is mine.
> 
> Little Bay, Montserrat looking back at Nevis and St Kitts.


I like your guess better!


----------



## SanderO

That's an island in the distance... not clouds.
The photo was taken standing ON a beach and it was not in the morning.


----------



## hpeer

Grand Saline Beach, St Bart’s.


----------



## SanderO

nope


----------



## hpeer

Yeah, I thought that was a VERY long shot. I’m stumped.


----------



## SanderO

I have to attend a friend's piano recital so I will give it up and let someone else post a pic.

I took this photo in the early 90s from the beach in Freeman Bay, Antigua looking toward Montserrat.

This was before the volcano blew.


----------



## hpeer

Well good on you. I considered that view but thought the island do not look like Montserrat.

I’ve had a turn posting. Let someone new post?


----------



## SanderO

let someone who hasn't posted post.


----------



## Arcb

Here is an easy one (I think) to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## hpeer

On the ICW? Bridge to a Marine camp?


----------



## Arcb

Its not the ICW. I do have pics from different angles for clues, but I will wait a bit


----------



## SanderO

A canal or lock around the great lakes somewhere


----------



## Arcb

It's a lock. Which one


----------



## MacBlaze

The Sault? :grin


----------



## Arcb

Not the Sault, here is another angle, there is a good clue, on the flag pole


----------



## tempest

So many to Choose from. I thought Welland Canal at first, Can we rule out Welland or Erie?


----------



## Arcb

You can rule out the Welland Canal. Although I do have some good pics their. Kept my boat at a little marina below lock 1 for a couple of seasons.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Lock 27 on the Rideau Canal.


----------



## Arcb

Not the Rideau


----------



## MacBlaze

That's a National Park logo so something on the Trent Severn?


----------



## Arcb

Here is a pic from the lower staging area while we were waiting for our turn.


----------



## hpeer

Lachine Lock, Lachine Canal?


----------



## Arcb

Its not the Lachine Canal, but it's on the same river. This canal is over 100 years newer than the lachnie canal.


----------



## tempest

Iroquois ? I can't load your waiting area photo.


----------



## Arcb

Tempest has it.

Iroquios lock is distuishable from the other Saint Lawrence Seaway locks in that it is a water level control lock, so the lift is quite small, a few feet or less. This is the lock that helps control the depth of Lake Ontario.

We were on a trip east on our old Fantasia 35 when I took the pics.


----------



## tempest

Whew! that was a challenge. There are so many locks! 

You guys should look back at my post # 211 that has yet to be identified! It should be easy!


----------



## hpeer

OK, 
St Michele’s MD, the historic display.

Tempest, you still need to come up with a pic.


----------



## tempest

yep! Your turn! ;-)


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> OK,
> St Michele's MD, the historic display.
> 
> Tempest, you still need to come up with a pic.


Really? Ok After dinner!


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125902&thumb=1

This should be pretty easy.


----------



## hpeer

Caribbean?? Maybe??


----------



## Zanshin

BVI, Cane Garden Bay. Looking from a mooring ball at Quito's


----------



## tempest

Zanshin said:


> BVI, Cane Garden Bay. Looking from a mooring ball at Quito's


Welcome back to your Game Zanshin! It's been Fun! The Mooring Ball is yours ;-)


----------



## Zanshin

I've been following it all along, but I just couldn't identify any of the images. I'm in the US now, in Annapolis to pick up "Zanshin" and sail her back south so I don't have my full picture collection along, but I'll make do - where is this location?


----------



## Telesail

Redonda


----------



## Zanshin

Telesail has it!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Redonda


----------



## Telesail

Hopefully there are enough clues but I have another angle if needed.


----------



## Telesail

Just got told off by my wife because she says nobody will recognize it so here is her choice of a photo from the same place....


----------



## tempest

I'm going to take a WAG and say Belfast, Maine ?


----------



## Telesail

Over to you....


----------



## tempest

Telesail said:


> Over to you....


Thank your wife for me ;-)

Here's a popular snow-bird hangout, on the way south.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125916&thumb=1


----------



## tempest

Seems like folks are reluctant to post their own photos for one reason or another 

I don't think the " Rules" state that you have to post your own "personal" photos. ..though, that might have been the original intent. 
They Just have to be " sailing related" 

I typically solve a daily crossword puzzle. This thread was a good distraction from that routine.


----------



## SanderO

Port Jeff


----------



## tempest

A little Further South.


----------



## Zanshin

tempest said:


> Seems like folks are reluctant to post their own photos for one reason or another.I don't think the " Rules" state that you have to post your own "personal" photos. ..though, that might have been the original intent.
> They Just have to be " sailing related"...


Correct, the pictures can be sourced anywhere; they should just have something to do with sailing in the broadest sense.


----------



## RobGallagher

Cape May


----------



## RobGallagher

Zanshin said:


> Correct, the pictures can be sourced anywhere; they should just have something to do with sailing in the broadest sense.


I think they should be pictures one has taken themselves if possible, or at the least, places they have been. JMHO. One persons back yards is another persons vacation destination


----------



## tempest

RobGallagher said:


> Cape May


you and sander have it bracketed.


----------



## SanderO

Port Washington


----------



## tempest

Not Port Washington. The hills here are the Highest coastal elevation, south of Maine


----------



## hpeer

I don’t know that coast well but I see a ferry I think, or a DAMN ugly super yacht.

So I’m guessing it’s one end of a ferry route to LI. 

No clue which one.


----------



## fallard

Atlantic Highlands?


----------



## hpeer

Port Jefferson?


----------



## tempest

Fallard Has the Ball. 

It was the Atlantic Highlands ! across the bay from Sandy Hook, a popular stop off point for those doing the inside route south to wait for a weather window for the ocean trip to Cape May or beyond. Many Canadian flags can be see there in the Fall


----------



## fallard

This might be too easy for some of the regulars, but here goes. Bonus points for identifying the island that is >20 nm away and all but invisible on the horizon at dead center.


----------



## tempest

Got it. Big clue in the photo. ;-)


----------



## Minnewaska

fallard said:


> This might be too easy for some of the regulars, but here goes. Bonus points for identifying the island that is >20 nm away and all but invisible on the horizon at dead center.


I can't get the thumbnail to open. This happens to me randomly. The popup starts with the "loading wheel" spinning, but never opens the pic. This happen to anyone else?

edit.....I went back and tried several others in the thread and they all open. For a moment I thought it was the size of the pic, which is bigger than most, but I was easily able to open one above that was bigger. Weird.


----------



## SanderO

does not open... if you dnld is opens as a tiny blurry useless thumbnail.


----------



## Zanshin

I think I might have been there, but not all the way inside due to my draft - Atlantic Highlands, Sandy Hook?


----------



## tempest

Zanshin, My Photo was the AH. but Fallard got it, and has a new photo up. 

Regarding Fallard's photo: it wouldn't open for me either, but I right clicked the photo and hit "open LINK in a new tab" that took me to a Sailnet E-Bulletin message saying that I was not authorized and to sign in again..I hit sign in and the photo appears. Strange!


----------



## fallard

Strange! It opened for me in preview, but Tempest may have the answer. 

In any case, can Tempest tell us what he determined the view to be?


----------



## tempest

It looks like the view from the corner of Riverside ave and Palmer court in Noank Conn. overlooking the Mystic River. The Island 20 miles away would have to be Block Is.


----------



## Minnewaska

The distance is about right, but to see Block from Noank, you'd have to be looking between Fishers Island and Watch Hill, in the foreground. Wish I could see the photo.

I tried the right click, sign back in, etc, but that didn't do it either.

Repost the pic maybe?


----------



## tempest

Did you right click on open “link” In new page and not open page? 

Anyway, the photo IS looking off toward Block between Fischer’s and Watch Hill. I’ll try to copy and repost the photo. I’m at the car dealership at the moment on my phone. I’ll see if I can work it from my IPad.


----------



## flyrod

Can't open either, but it is from Noank, Ram Island to the right, Mason's Island to the left, and Watch Hill and Napatree in the distance. Not sure you can see Block from that vantage point but the distance would be right.

The island in the distance to the right that can be seen is of course Fishers, I would think Block would be behind that.


----------



## Frigast

Would rather have been there when Fallard was there vs. when the Google Car came by!


----------



## SanderO

Fishers Island Sound


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125926&thumb=1

Testing to see if this works.


----------



## Damon Gannon

North end of Anna Maria Island, FL?


----------



## Minnewaska

tempest said:


> https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125926&thumb=1
> 
> Testing to see if this works.


Yes, I could open this thumbnail, but still can't open fallard's.

No doubt you got the view correct. I can see the lighthouse in FI Sound too.

You up for a new pic, I don't recall getting an answer from fallard.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125928&thumb=1

This should be a softball


----------



## Telesail

The Indians? Virgin Islands with Tortola in the background?


----------



## tempest

Take it Away Telesail!


----------



## Telesail

New Continent. Sufficiently famous place that most will have heard of even if they do not recognize it so need the name of the dock as well as the port...

And this time, even my wife is on board with this one.


----------



## hpeer

Well it’s both of NJ. Probably still in LIS?

Shinicock? On the ocean side?


----------



## Telesail

Different continent...


----------



## hpeer

Telesail said:


> Different continent...


I really gotta update the browser before I post!


----------



## fallard

Sorry folks, but I’ve been away most of the day, so I am just now able to confirm Tempest’s correct and exact call. 

When I checked the image in preview mode, you could make out something on the horizon, which is actually Block Island. But when I checked the reposted image from Tempest, it was too fuzzy to make out anything on the horizon.

I was concerned that the street sign would make it too easy. FWIW, the photo was taken midway between Abbotts and Fords—2 very popular shoreside eateries in Noank


----------



## Zanshin

That looked a lot like France, I know it isn't Antibes, as I lived there for a year, but I checke out Frejus, Cannes, Nice and Saint-Tropez but none of them fit. No courtesy flags can be seen, so perhaps my guess of mediterranean France was wrong after all. Could it be the Capitainerie at Le Havre, France?


----------



## tempest

hmmm. This one is gonna be tricky. Terrain looks pretty flat, somewhere warm ( Stone buildings, clay tile roofs), Big sailing fleet, racers. Looks like it might be a river town. Not a flag to be seen. I too thought the South of France @ 1st. Too bad I'm working tomorrow or I'd work on this puzzle. ;-)
The Black domed building with a spire could be a clue.


----------



## Telesail

Not Le Havre but you are correct that it is not Mediterranean and it is in France.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think its despicable to have a photo with sunny skies when I am wintering in London! 


Je pense que ce sont Les Sables d'Olonne.


The home of Beneteau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mark


----------



## Telesail

Pas si despicable parceque l’image etait pris le 8 Janvier 2019.....

It is indeed Port Olona at Les Sables D’Olonne looking down from atop my mast, checking the rig before setting off across the Atlantic. It is also home to Alubat. You have the ball but bonus points for the name of the Pontoon. 

PS London is indeed pretty grey. Just about to head back to Antigua after Christmas where the skies will be blue except when it is raining!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Telesail said:


> You have the ball but bonus points for the name of the Pontoon.


I dont know the name of the dock but its where the Vendee Globe race boats start. I mean, it has to be, it the only famous dock there (well, the benetuea dock....)


----------



## Telesail

It is indeed the “Ponton Vendee Globe” - it is a bit like the parking space outside a smart hotel - you get to park your Ferrari until someone shows up with a Bugatti Veyron! In our case, we had to move when the first IMOCA 60s started to return from the Route du Rhum 

Interestingly, Beneteau does not have a dock in Les Sables D’Olonne/Port Olona (but lots of Lagoon Cats being splashed and commissioned on their own dock). I think they splash their boats in St Hilaire bout 10 miles up the coast.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

My turn 

It should always be my turn. Except when my Ego is in check. Which is never :grin


This is not a marina.


----------



## Telesail

Red Sea? - not sure where between Bab Al Minr and just before entering the Canal Zone but those would my guesses...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nup.

:grin


----------



## Telesail

OK then.... Salalah in Oman or somewhere in the Canal itself?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Telesail said:


> OK then.... Salalah in Oman or somewhere in the Canal itself?


Sorry but in this game you need to be specific... otherwise someone can say... The USA Atlantic or Pacific side... where theres water.


----------



## Minnewaska

Have to think that's the Suez Canal.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Minnewaska said:


> Have to think that's the Suez Canal.


Yes! Well done. You could tell by the sand, eh?

Your go!

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska

I thought I saw bullet traces going by. 

I'll dig up a new one.


----------



## Minnewaska

Admittedly, this is not a super descript photo. I'll add a bit to get moving. This was an anchorage/mooring where we overnighted. There are no commercial facilities here of any kind. The road to town heads directly up into the mountains, from the anchorage, and this pic was taken from a lookout going up that road.

If it gets too hard, I have another clue that helps narrow it down. Looking for the harbor, not just the island.


----------



## RobGallagher

tempest said:


> https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125926&thumb=1
> 
> Testing to see if this works.


My empty mooring is on the upper left side of the photo, you can just make out the pickup stick (no ball, just a small float and a pickup stick). Its up for anyone to borrow if they are passing through. I only use it part time.


----------



## jmiller248

Minnewaska said:


> Admittedly, this is not a super descript photo. I'll add a bit to get moving. This was an anchorage/mooring where we overnighted. There are no commercial facilities here of any kind. The road to town heads directly up into the mountains, from the anchorage, and this pic was taken from a lookout going up that road.
> 
> If it gets too hard, I have another clue that helps narrow it down. Looking for the harbor, not just the island.
> 
> View attachment 125938


Maho Bay, St John?


----------



## Telesail

Mahoe Bay in St John, USVI?


----------



## Telesail

Damn. Did not refresh browser...


----------



## Minnewaska

jmiller got that pretty quickly. Nice job. I was worried it didn’t have enough features to identify it. I was going to add the history about a failed eco-village in the harbor. 

This is my fav anchorage on St J. The road goes right past the designated area (center of the pic) to beach your dinghy. Wave down an open air taxi, as they pass and it’s easy to get to Cruz, for restaurants, supplies, tshirts, whatever your heart desires. There’s a great place there for Mexican and margaritas at Cruz Bay.

If I ever disappear from my life, assuming I’m not dead, I’ve told everyone they can find me here.


----------



## jmiller248

Minnewaska said:


> jmiller got that pretty quickly. Nice job. I was worried it didn't have enough features to identify it. I was going to add the history about a failed eco-village in the harbor.
> 
> This is my fav anchorage on St J. The road goes right past the designated area (center of the pic) to beach your dinghy. Wave down an open air taxi, as they pass and it's easy to get to Cruz, for restaurants, supplies, tshirts, whatever your heart desires. There's a great place there for Mexican and margaritas at Cruz Bay.
> 
> If I ever disappear from my life, assuming I'm not dead, I've told everyone they can find me here.


I was lucky. I have been down there for 3 vacations and going again in May. Beautiful place. I would love to sail there!!


----------



## Minnewaska

jmiller248 said:


> I was lucky. I have been down there for 3 vacations and going again in May. Beautiful place. I would love to sail there!!


It's beautiful. You're next for a pic now.


----------



## jmiller248

I took this on one of our sailing trips. It's close to my sailing area.


----------



## MacBlaze

Well my WAG is Galveston as it seems to be the only airport near and anchorage in Texas :grin


----------



## jmiller248

MacBlaze said:


> Well my WAG is Galveston as it seems to be the only airport near and anchorage in Texas :grin


A bit more specific?


----------



## MacBlaze

jmiller248 said:


> A bit more specific?


Offats Bayou?


----------



## jmiller248

MacBlaze said:


> Offats Bayou?


Let's call it good. It's very close to the Ferry landing. You can see one of them in the background.


----------



## MacBlaze

jmiller248 said:


> Let's call it good. It's very close to the Ferry landing. You can see one of them in the background.


Oh I was off by miles! Is it looking west towards the coast guard station?


----------



## jmiller248

MacBlaze said:


> Oh I was off by miles! Is it looking west towards the coast guard station?


Yes. We were on the outside wall of Galveston Yatch Club Marina. On our way to Freeport.


----------



## MacBlaze

Let's see if someone who's never been here can figure it out from the signs :grin


----------



## tempest

Sullivan Bay Marine Resort, North Broughton Is. B.C.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> Let's see if someone who's never been here can figure it out from the signs :grin


I think the person who nailed the sign up was drunk.

If Vancouver is that way and Seattle that way, then Anacortes WA can't be that way. Because Washington state must be south of Vancouver.

I haven't been to any of those coats. Just Seattle by air and then bus to Vancouver return.


----------



## Telesail

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I think the person who nailed the sign up was drunk.
> 
> If Vancouver is that way and Seattle that way, then Anacortes WA can't be that way. Because Washington state must be south of Vancouver.
> 
> I haven't been to any of those coats. Just Seattle by air and then bus to Vancouver return.


More likely the person reading the sign is hungover  as the directions are good (both are broadly SSE from SB) but the Vancouver distance is in kilometers while the Seattle distance is in miles... I was a bit confused by Liverpool until I realized they are using spherical geometry and it is about right for the great circle.


----------



## hpeer

I just realized that my browser when updating does not always bring me “up to date”. I updated about 1/2 hour ago and the last 3 posts were missing. Now they are here. 

So anyway, Tempests time to post.


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> Sullivan Bay Marine Resort, North Broughton Is. B.C.


I won my only golf tournament there :grin

Tempest's turn ...


----------



## tempest

I’m @ Work all day today, so no access to post pics until tonight. So, if someone else is locked and loaded feel free to put one up, Otherwise, I’ll be back later. I gotta pay for my boating habit


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> I'm @ Work all day today, so no access to post pics until tonight. So, if someone else is locked and loaded feel free to put one up, Otherwise, I'll be back later. I gotta pay for my boating habit


Oooh I have another. I have never boated here but it was one of my best vacations...


----------



## hpeer

Montreal


----------



## MacBlaze

hpeer said:


> Montreal


Nope :wink


----------



## Arcb

Quebec City.


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Quebec City.


Locks at Bassin Louise, QC. First time I had ever encountered locks at a marina and it took me a moment to figure out what they were for


----------



## Arcb

I will see what I can find on my lunch hour


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> First time I had ever encountered locks at a marina and it took me a moment to figure out what they were for


Come to northern Europe.


----------



## Arcb

Alright, I am kind of limited to the pics on my phone right now.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks very nice. It must be somewhere in Australia.


----------



## Arcb

Nope, not Walkabout Creek


----------



## Arcb

Clue time maybe.

The penstocks that deliver the water to the hydro plant below are constructed like a wood barrel; lumber and steel hoops.


----------



## FunkyJunk

Canal Du Midi?


----------



## hpeer

I’ve seen the same pipe construction in St Vincent I think. Chateau Belair IIRC. But the heron is not one from the Western Hemisphere I think.

So somewhere in Europe, I’m gonna suggest it’s at some portion of a canal that is developed as a park or heritage site? I would guess either France or Germany.


----------



## Minnewaska

Before someone beats me to it, I think it’s a lock in North America or Europe. :grin


----------



## MacBlaze

I knew it was the Rideau canal but it took a bit of google earth to find Jones Falls. Google earth is so cool...this view is almost identical to your picture..

https://www.google.com/maps/@44.5452698,-76.2385785,3a,75y,348.66h,90t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sLaizfTuSVA_nG_SomwvnYg!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo1.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DLaizfTuSVA_nG_SomwvnYg%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D351.86533%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Arcb

Absolutely! This is my local cruising grounds, Jones Falls on the Rideau Lakes.

When this dam was built in 1831 it was the tallest dam in North America.


----------



## MacBlaze

Well if we like canals and locks and stuff, here is one I did boat on...


----------



## hpeer

This is the portage on the Trent -Severn?


----------



## hpeer

Never mind, I was thinking of Big Shutte, which is not this picture.


----------



## MacBlaze

hpeer said:


> This is the portage on the Trent -Severn?


Hint: Wrong continent


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> Well if we like canals and locks and stuff, here is one I did boat on...


Ohhhhhh! What the little railway car? Is that the counter weight for the lock door?


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ohhhhhh! What the little railway car? Is that the counter weight for the lock door?


Nope. Cooler than that.


----------



## Arcb

Looks like the boats go into the chamber on the left then float onto the railway cars, then up and over the mountain?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Looks like the boats go into the chamber on the left then float onto the railway cars, then up and over the mountain?


:grin


----------



## hpeer

My guess is the little railway cars somehow carry the vessel, support it, as it’s carried up the ramp. It’s a funny inclined railway contraption. The cars are let down low enough that the boat is floated onto the cars. What I’m missing is how the boat is supported on the cars and/or why the cars don’t have flat surfaces. So I’m confused as usual.


----------



## hpeer

Saint-Louis-Arzviller inclined plane

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Louis-Arzviller_inclined_plane


----------



## MacBlaze

hpeer said:


> Saint-Louis-Arzviller inclined plane
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Louis-Arzviller_inclined_plane


Ding Ding! Such a cool thing to ride on...


----------



## hpeer

I'll bet. When reading about now I can see how it works. Very cool indeed! Thanks.

OK here is my pic for you all to guess. Actually I'm going to give you 2 pics, both from my cockpit while anchored. A daylight photo looking one direction, and a second photo at night looking the other direction.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> :grin


Bull****! I wanna go on that!!!

:grin


----------



## Minnewaska

That railway lock is so cool!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

hpeer said:


> OK here is my pic for you all to guess. Actually I'm going to give you 2 pics, both from my cockpit while anchored. A daylight photo looking one direction, and a second photo at night looking the other direction.


As no one has had a go with Hpeer's I will 

I think its Sint Martin, Dutch Side in the Simpson Bay Lagoon looking towards the Causeway.

Boat is anchored off Isle De Sol - Or moored in it if Hpeer is excessively rich! 
The night shot shows Port De Pleasance in the left and Isle de Sol in the centre and right.


----------



## hpeer

Mark, you have it exactly right. Those red lights are aircraft warning lights on top of the masts or super yachts.

The leak over the causeway is called the Witches Tit.

Yours to go with Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Marina.

Feel free to cheat with maps/Earth etc


----------



## Arcb

Too easy with the tower in the back. I will leave it for some one else


----------



## Frigast

St. Katharines Dock, London, UK


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Frigast said:


> St. Katharines Dock, London, UK


Yes! Well done!

The building in the background, for those that have never been to London, is called The Shard.
My French girlfriend on her first trip here said "Its unfinished".
I told her thats the way its mean to look
"Its unfinished"
But
"ITS UNFINISHED!"

Do not argue with a French sense of style. :grin

@Frigast your go 

Mark


----------



## Frigast

Unfortunately lack of sails in this one... But thought it was cool chasing down a Triple-E while on board a 250 Dwt Coaster 
Looking for the body of water


----------



## tempest

Osman Gazi Bridge ? Gulf of Izmet ?


----------



## Frigast

Unfortunately no, but I do see the resemblance.
The bridge that can be seen is slightly bigger...


----------



## Arcb

Is that a canvas hatch cover? The kind you literally have to batten down? Don't see many of those around here.


----------



## Frigast

It is indeed! Won't give her name just yet as that may give a clue too many as to the location, but she is a 249 Dwt Coaster from 1959 still in active trade, run by an organization of retired seamen.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Frigast said:


> It is indeed! Won't give her name just yet as that may give a clue too many as to the location, but she is a 249 Dwt Coaster from 1959 still in active trade, run by an organization of retired seamen.


Hmmmmmmmm. If is a 1959 coaster then my answer is likely to be wrong... I thought the bridge is the Bridge of the Americas over the Panama Canal on the Panama City side. But you asked for the body of water.... which I dont know... is it still called Panama Canal there?


----------



## Frigast

Unfortunately not the Bridge of Americas either. Hint; The bridge spanning this body of water has the longest main span of any suspension bridge outside of Asia.


----------



## tempest

The East Bridge over the Great Belt ?


----------



## Frigast

@tempest - Ball is in your court!

And the coaster was Caroline S as can be seen below, chasing down the Maersk Munich.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=125984&thumb=1

Speaking of Coasters, can you name the town?


----------



## Frigast

Atlantic City?


----------



## tempest

Frigast said:


> Atlantic City?


Right church wrong pew.


----------



## Frigast

Seaside Heights ?


----------



## hpeer

Wildwood.


----------



## tempest

Frigast said:


> Seaside Heights ?


Seaside it is! Rebuilt after Sandy!

You have the Ball!


----------



## Frigast

Let's try this one...


----------



## Minnewaska

WAG. St Lucia


----------



## tempest

1st thought Hawaiian Island. Still pondering


----------



## SanderO

English Harbor


----------



## Zanshin

I think it is English Harbour as well, but when sitting in that bar drinking Wadadli's it all gets kinda hazy 

p.s. I'm really enjoying the thread - the picture are definitely all over the place and what is hard for one person is easy for the next. And we've beaten Godwin's Law so far as well!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Prettiest harbour in the world with the most rude Custims/Immigration officers in the world. I had a better time getting into Russia in the Cold War!


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Prettiest harbour in the world with the most rude Custims/Immigration officers in the world. I had a better time getting into Russia in the Cold War!


I happen to love almost everything about the place. It seemed to have all the right things in the right amount... that I like or need... when I was there over 3 or 4 years, it was almost never too crowded, but with enough interesting boats and people... a so so market which was dinghy accessible, all manner of marine technical/mechanical/electronics repair, a decent chandlery and boat yard, beaches, mangroves, Shirley Heights' Jump Ups, restaurants, bars, hotels, history, excellent protection, laundry ladies and on and on... and natural beauty. I cant think of another place which compares actually.


----------



## tempest

Frigast hasn't been back to confirm English Harbor, but it looks like there's a consensus and SanderO was the 1st to call it.

So, Sander0 want to step to the plate ?


----------



## SanderO

Thanks, but no.... I have had the "conch" alread (ref to Lord of the Flies)

Let someone else post one... I like seeing their locations.

Here a pic of English Harbor From Shirley Heights


----------



## tempest

Well, Zanshin is beating his way down the Chesapeake. Maybe Mark wants to post one? All I have at the moment are pictures of Naked Suntanned Maidens sunning themselves on the beach under the palm trees. They'd probably get me tossed. ;-)

Correction, Looks like Zanshin made anchor in the Solomons for the night. He's probably on his second exotic beer


----------



## RegisteredUser

Moderation after hours is probably weak.
Post em


----------



## MacBlaze

I've got a couple more...

No hint this time unless you need it.


----------



## SanderO

macblaze said:


> i've got a couple more...
> 
> No hint this time unless you need it.


wow!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> I've got a couple more...
> 
> No hint this time unless you need it.


And don't give hints too quickly, please.

Someone will know this place. It's extraordinary.


----------



## Arcb

Morro Bay?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Morro Bay?


Yup. We came in in the dead of night. Imagine my surprise when I woke up to this view 

Everywhere you go you see this picture of George C Scotts Yacht leaving in "unfavorable conditions" Makes you want to not leave.


----------



## Arcb

Okay, here's one.


----------



## Minnewaska

Looks like a causeway in the FL keys. Understood, if you were looking for something more specific.


----------



## Arcb

It's not Florida


----------



## SanderO

Ram Island Causeway


----------



## Arcb

Time for the first clue maybe. This is a from a high point looking towards the causeway.


----------



## Arcb

Not even a guess? I don't like hogging, so here is a massive clue. But given the clue, looking for specific area. Catching a little air time.


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Not even a guess? I don't like hogging, so here is a massive clue. But given the clue, looking for specific area. Catching a little air time.


Varadero?


----------



## Arcb

Good deducing Macblaze, not Varedero  Right country though..


----------



## Arcb

I am running out of clues, so I grabbed a couple off the net. The causeway is 48km long. When you are near the middle of the causeway you can't see land in any direction except the causeway itself.


----------



## tempest

Cayo-Coco Causeway Linking Moron and Cayo Coco Cuba


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> Cayo-Coco Causeway Linking Moron and Cayo Coco Cuba


Too short. Must be the Cayo Santa María causeway...


----------



## Arcb

Macblaze has it. 

Awesome beach cat/dinghy sailing along that coast. 

The cause way kind of has the feel of an ocean voyage. I think it would be something else to travel it in a storm.


----------



## MacBlaze

I am running out of iconic places. Must be time to go sailing again...

They say this one needs to be on everyones bucket list. I must admit I was impressed...


----------



## SanderO

beautiful!


----------



## fallard

Wasn’t that location in the previous incarnation of this thread? Like in the PNW? If I had a photo ready, I might look it up!


----------



## MacBlaze

fallard said:


> Wasn't that location in the previous incarnation of this thread? Like in the PNW? If I had a photo ready, I might look it up!


Hmmmmm, looks like you're right and you did get it that time. It was posted by Faster...I miss Faster.


----------



## MacBlaze

Will a couple more pictures help? Probably not...but they sure are pretty


----------



## MacBlaze

Hmmmm, I got two responses to this thread by email but they don't seem to have shown up. Is there some sort of problem with my computer or yours...


----------



## hpeer

Sometimes the damn thing does not seem to refresh.

Maybe close the browser and come back in and see if that helps?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

I posted a response last night and soon after removed it so that someone else could participate...perhaps that's the e-mail you saw.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> I posted a response last night and soon after removed it so that someone else could participate...perhaps that's the e-mail you saw.


Ah, but if so then Capt Len did as well. Very mysterious 

You could let your answer stand as its been a day or two and new pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Capt Len

You are right. I responded thinking it was Chatterbox Falls but I haven't been there for nearly 30 yrs and don't remember the floats like that so I pulled it back. So many sights similar around here.


----------



## MacBlaze

Capt Len said:


> You are right. I responded thinking it was Chatterbox Falls but I haven't been there for nearly 30 yrs and don't remember the floats like that so I pulled it back. So many sights similar around here.


Well it is indeed Chatterbox at Princess Louisa, so if you want to take a swing at posting a picture the floor is yours...


----------



## Capt Len

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures without my smiling face or a naked beauty in the foreground so I rescind the floor.


----------



## Minnewaska

Thought we said one could not rescind the floor. You can, however, post generic pics you find on the internet. 

I’m afraid I have a similar problem. I have tons of pics of other places, but they either have little distinctive, or feature our boat, someone else’s boat or people, more than the location.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's one that I didn't take myself, but I've been there:


----------



## hpeer

On the Great Lakes?


----------



## RegisteredUser

The penalty for playing but not being in-the-club with pics...is severe


----------



## paulk

Looks like fresh water with so much vegetation growing right down to it, and the docks aren’t floating.


----------



## Arcb

RegisteredUser said:


> The penalty for playing but not being in-the-club with pics...is severe


Just use google images or something. I don't think the rules of the game say they have to be your own pics.

Zanshin, pls correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SanderO

Arcb said:


> Just use google images or something. I don't think the rules of the game say they have to be your own pics.
> 
> Zanshin, pls correct me if I am wrong.


Rules? There are not specific rules. But the pics should be taken by members in my opinion. If it becomes post a pic from the WWW what's the point?


----------



## Minnewaska

The rules have been asked and answered. I suppose Zan can change them at will, but I'd suggest it not be by mob consensus or squeaky wheels. I just realized that my pic of Virgin Gorda, right at the beginning, was one that was sent to me. I didn't take it.



Zanshin said:


> Folks, please don't solve the picture and then have nothing to post - that causes a disturbance in the force.





Zanshin said:


> ... just one guess per post....





Zanshin said:


> Correct, the pictures can be sourced anywhere; they should just have something to do with sailing in the broadest sense.


----------



## Zanshin

That picture shows a location in Europe.

The internet isn't a "rules" type of place, so what I'd posted were just sort of guidelines to get going and to stay on path. Just like all other threads, if the "rules" get broken or bent enough the thread just dies out. But it really isn't good sportsmanship to post an answer without having a picture to post, especially since a google search of images for a place will be sure to turn up non-copyrighted images that can be used to continue the thread.


----------



## SanderO

Minni Come on.... the "rules" can be changed and I think should be... and it should be that the photo posted has to be taken by a SN member. I say this because to me it's interesting to see where our members have sailed... and the photo skills as well. If I want to see pics of places around the world I can do an image search. Let's make this "game" about the members' travels. 

I suppose since this was Zan's thread he can make the rules... or revise them. I yield the balance of my time to the sailor on his way to St Martin.


----------



## Arcb

Think it's a big river. I am going to go with the Loire.


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> Minni Come on.... the "rules" can be changed and I think should be... and it should be that the photo posted has to be taken by a SN member. I say this because to me it's interesting to see where our members have sailed... and the photo skills as well. If I want to see pics of places around the world I can do an image search. Let's make this "game" about the members' travels.
> 
> I suppose since this was Zan's thread he can make the rules... or revise them. I yield the balance of my time to the sailor on his way to St Martin.


Fine to disagree and we do. I'm only saying the rules have been stated and players shouldn't change them on their own. It's unsportsmanlike. For that matter, you have no way to know the poster actually took the picture, so I see it a moot point. Too many are already claiming they are running short of good pics, so I'd rather see the thread survive than run out of personal material. JMO.


----------



## SanderO

Minni.... thanks for your opinion...
We are doing some naval ;-) gazing

Hard to believe members don't have pics taken from while out sailing. Considering we live in the age of selfies and instagrams which followed on those Kodak Moments... members should be able to find some pics.

I have pics from the film age and they are not scanned or digitized and they live in the old style hard drive.... show boxed on my of my servers (closets). But I was able to find some.

Zan did not specify the source of the file when he proposed this thread. I thought it a good idea for many reasons... some I mentioned. I very much enjoy seeing where members sail and what impressed them enough to click the shutter. So I may have narrowed the file source to members past. And why not?

This has nothing to do with sportsmanship.... That's just rubbish!

I also think that it should have more members not the same old smarties posting all the time. So I would also like to see that if you've won before... your win means you have to pass to someone else... 

AND...

the pics should have features which allow others to identify the location... so a sandy beach with palms is not appropriate in my opinion.

No it's not Martha's Vineyard!


----------



## Zanshin

The body of water is not a river. Here's another picture taken when it is busier there


----------



## hpeer

Ah, but is it the Great Lakes?


----------



## Zanshin

hpeer - no, this location is in Europe.


----------



## hpeer

Are those ocean going ships in the background, is this a port?


----------



## SanderO

Holland... IJsselmeer


----------



## Zanshin

hpeer - yes, it does have access to the ocean and does have a port.
SanderO - draw a circle from the middle of the Ijseelmeer 300NM in diameter and this spot will be inside that circle.


----------



## RobGallagher

New London, CT. A day or three before Sailfest. Entrance to The Thames River, Border of Fishers Island Sound and Long Island Sound.


----------



## Zanshin

RobGallagher - ummm, that location is somewhat outside of the 300NM circle around the Ijseelmeer in Holland, so I'm afraid your guess wasn't correct. 

This location hosts one of the world's largest sailing regattas, with over 2000 boats participating


----------



## RobGallagher

Zanshin said:


> RobGallagher - ummm, that location is somewhat outside of the 300NM circle around the Ijseelmeer in Holland, so I'm afraid your guess wasn't correct.
> 
> This location hosts one of the world's largest sailing regattas, with over 2000 boats participating


 Lol didn't read the thread, just looked at the pictures. That dang rock looked familiar but I guess I was wayyyy off.


----------



## Zanshin

A picture of the grand finale from a different angle:


----------



## Telesail

Kiel in Germany. Looks colder than June to me...


----------



## Zanshin

Hello Telesail - you are correct, it is Kiel in Germany, the Kieler Förde. You are up!


----------



## Telesail

OK. This was taken in January and it was every bit as cold as it looks.


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> A picture of the grand finale from a different angle:


That pic reminds me of the Schooner races we saw outside Camden Maine several years back. Just stumbled upon it, as we sailed in, but was fun to watch for a bit. Not exactly breakneck speed, but seeing all the sails up was pretty cool.

Love this thread, even when I have no way to guess. Hope it continues to roll.


----------



## Zanshin

Telesail - that looks so familiar somehow, if you can tell us what time of day it was taken it'll probably nail it. My immediate guess was Copenhagen because I remember seeing all the cool architecture there, but I googled a bit and didn't find that building.


----------



## Telesail

It was taken at sunrise around 20th January 2019. Does that help?


----------



## hpeer

Just to narrow it down, Not North America. The power boats don’t look like they are from. NA, but there are so few it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Zanshin

It's a good picture and there are surely clues in there which I can't see. I meant actual time of day so one could look up the latitude by timing the sunrise. I still think it is a nordic country but can't narrow it down.


----------



## Telesail

Hpeer: You are correct - not North America. This is in Europe.

Latitude is similar to the Maine Coast - I cannot remember exactly the time so that will have to do...


----------



## Telesail

Just found the time stamp on the original photo. It was 9.02 local time.


----------



## Arcb

Galicia.


----------



## Telesail

Arcb said:


> Galicia.


So far so good.

However, Galicia is a region and I think that we are looking for a more specific location on its 150 mile coastline.


----------



## Arcb

That was my guess, I will let some one else try


----------



## hpeer

A Coruña!

Without ARCB I would be helpless.!


----------



## Telesail

You can decide whether you or Arcb go next but you have the ball. 

If anybody has wondered about whether to visit A Coruna, I can recommend it unreservedly. We did not intend to stop there but we’re glad that engine failure forced us to divert.


----------



## hpeer

I take ARCB’s gallant manager above as letting someone else go, so I’ll give it a try.

Not a frequented stop in a heavily trafficked region.

This old light runs on kerosene.


----------



## paulk

Dixon Hill Light, San Salvador Island, Bahamas?


----------



## hpeer

I’ll never go back. Got stuck in the “marina” with a surge running. Holy Moly, six dock lines and the boat was still moving 6 feet! Wrecked my lines. 

Paul the ball is in your court.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Iirc, you guys had problems finding good windows on that trip


----------



## hpeer

RegisteredUser said:


> Iirc, you guys had problems finding good windows on that trip


We did until we hit DR, we motored across the Mona and then had glassy seas on the PR south coast. About time too.

But the picture was taken the year before, that year we just did the Bahamas.


----------



## paulk

Google is your friend when you ask the right questions. Spent the last hour or so looking up different options and thought this might be interesting:
When this schooner’s namesake was busy sailing around the Isle of Wight, boats about the same size (though perhaps not as fast) were carrying onions named for this town from the warehouses that lined the shore here. Two of the old brick warehouses have been reconfigured as yacht club facilities. The tonnage shipped made it one of the biggest ports between New York and Boston, garnering it a Federally dredged channel. The onion seed and sets are still available from specialty seed outlets. They’re tasty and store very well. Transient moorings are available through the yacht club.


----------



## Minnewaska

Suddenly can't open the last thumbnail again. No idea why some work and others don't.


----------



## SanderO

Paul's thumbnail doesn't open


----------



## Zanshin

I could get the thumbnail to open by trying it twice. The thumbnail gave me just as many clues (zero) as did the picture, so I'll be on the sidelines for this one


----------



## paulk

Will try posting a smaller jpg here. Google may be more helpful than the photo. British burned the town in 1779.


----------



## tempest

Fairfield, Conn. Pequot Yacht Club ? Replica of " America"


----------



## SanderO

Southport, CT


----------



## paulk

Southport is part of Fairfield, so SanderO got it the most exactly. Hope y’all come visit, now! The Southport Globe Onion put it on the map in the 19th century, with 200,000 barrels shipped yearly.


----------



## SanderO

Lovely Harbor... 

I pass to whomever wants to post a pic... 

TGIF


----------



## Interlude

Alrighty this otta be pretty straight forward!


----------



## fallard

Too easy: Thomas Point Shoal Light


----------



## Interlude

Oh I had others! It's a Friday night and purposefully picked an iconic pic so we may rest our inquiring minds!


----------



## fallard

Another easy one. Bonus points for naming the ships.


----------



## tempest

St Michael's Island, Chesapeake Bay Maritime Museum. One ship is the Maryland Dove. drawing a blank on the other at the moment.


----------



## fallard

It's not the Maryland Dove and it's not in the Chesapeake, but you are in the right country.


----------



## Arcb

The one looks a bit like the Half Moon, which I am guessing would put this on the Hudson River?


----------



## fallard

Not the Half Moon, nor the Hudson River, but you are closer than Tempest.


----------



## tempest

Mystic Seaport, The Viking Ship, Drakan Harald Harfagre . And the Mayflower II ?


----------



## fallard

Tempest has it. The view was from my dock. The Draken has been stalled at Mystic Seaport for quite a while, presumably due to financial problems, as she is privately owned. The Mayflower II is near the end of a multi-year, multi million dollar restoration in preparation for the 400th anniversary of the Plymouth landing.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126158&thumb=1

This should be an easy one.


----------



## SanderO

Plum Gut


----------



## tempest

Nope, Not Plum Gut.


----------



## SanderO

execution rock


----------



## tempest

Yes ! Execution Rocks! Now you should find a picture on the web and post..or we'll send you to the rocks ! lol ;-)


----------



## SanderO

hahahaha.... I will post one... stop bullying! I'l report you melanomia

If this is too difficult... I will add a second.. different location altogether


----------



## SanderO

second chance


----------



## fallard

Shouldn't need any clues for Tempest's second chance, but there is an historical bovine connection to the water in the photo. I'll let someone else have a chance at this.


----------



## Interlude

Block Island, North Light House


----------



## SanderO

Interlude got the second one....

You've got the conch


----------



## Interlude

Well we seem to be on a lighthouse theme! Could use a little illuminating on this gloomy rain kinda day!

So here ya go!


----------



## SanderO

The conch

Piggy and Ralph find the conch shell just after the crash on the island and Ralph blows into it to alert other survivors. It quickly becomes a symbol for order on the island; during meetings, the boys are only allowed to speak if they are holding the conch. Piggy passionately believes in the power of the conch and when interrupted, states ‘I got the conch…I got a right to speak’. Ralph also had an ‘affectionate reverence’ for the conch.

Jack begins to question the authority of the conch and to reject the notion of each boy having their say during meetings. Admonished by Ralph for interrupting, he shouts: ‘we don’t need the conch any more. We know who ought to say things’. After the boys divide into two factions, Jack sneers at Ralph’s insistence that the conch still determines who is allowed to speak.

Piggy carries the conch with pride as he, Ralph, Sam and Eric go to confront Jack’s tribe about his stolen glasses. Ralph is unsuccessful in his attempt to reason with Jack, so Piggy seizes the ‘white, magic shell’ to shout: ‘which is better – to have rules and agree or to hunt and kill?’ Roger releases the giant rock, which kills Piggy and destroys the conch. The destruction of both Piggy and the conch represents the final loss of order on the island.


----------



## hpeer

Smith Point Lighthouse or Lord of the Flies?


----------



## Interlude

SanderO said:


> The conch
> 
> Piggy and Ralph find the conch shell just after the crash on the island and Ralph blows into it to alert other survivors. It quickly becomes a symbol for order on the island; during meetings, the boys are only allowed to speak if they are holding the conch. Piggy passionately believes in the power of the conch and when interrupted, states 'I got the conch&#8230;I got a right to speak'. Ralph also had an 'affectionate reverence' for the conch.
> 
> Jack begins to question the authority of the conch and to reject the notion of each boy having their say during meetings. Admonished by Ralph for interrupting, he shouts: 'we don't need the conch any more. We know who ought to say things'. After the boys divide into two factions, Jack sneers at Ralph's insistence that the conch still determines who is allowed to speak.
> 
> Piggy carries the conch with pride as he, Ralph, Sam and Eric go to confront Jack's tribe about his stolen glasses. Ralph is unsuccessful in his attempt to reason with Jack, so Piggy seizes the 'white, magic shell' to shout: 'which is better - to have rules and agree or to hunt and kill?' Roger releases the giant rock, which kills Piggy and destroys the conch. The destruction of both Piggy and the conch represents the final loss of order on the island.


Wow, been a ton of years since I've read Mr. Golding's book. Probably 9th grade, but if remembered correctly, it is Jack's setting the island on fire that results in them being rescued, as the fire acted as a signal to a British ship. Now how's that for a segue back to the lighthouse picture ID! Hpeer now has the conch.


----------



## hpeer

So for my slow response.

I’ll keep with the light house theme but this one is going to be a bit tougher I fear. I’ve sailed around th is one a few times but needed to go there by car to get a good shot. Here are 2 photos, one close up and one showing more of the surrounding area. 

Rather bleak


----------



## Interlude

Hmmm......Newfoundland, Cape Norman light? Picture looks like attached to keepers house but the Cape Norman light is not so maybe not. Surrounding bleak landscape sure is the same though!


----------



## hpeer

Exactly, not so hard as I feared. 

It’s your turn Interlude.


----------



## Interlude

Just noticed the reply. It's late and I will relinquish the conch to another, though do kinda like the lighthouse theme. A big fan of them and have visited many! Will check back in tomorrow....if no one has a picked it up will tenure another in the morning.


----------



## Barquito

Because it is a blizzard outside my window I will post an interlude image.


----------



## Interlude

OMG! I have now stopped complaining about winters here! (actually love winter sports, just not on boats!)

Will let this ID continue, but added another image of the same with a little more sunshine! 
Hint: the name of a Saint, think nativity located in a state known for Hugh Jackman's famous role.

Hope the weather breaks for ya! Door County is one of our favorite places on this continent. There are about a half dozen reasons we oould not live there....they start with October!


----------



## bigdogandy

St. Joseph’s north pier light, on Lake Michigan?


----------



## Interlude

bigdogandy said:


> St. Joseph's north pier light, on Lake Michigan?


Somewhere under all of that ice!

You now hold the conch. Might be time we all head to the Conch Republic, first declared so in 1982!


----------



## bigdogandy

Okeedokee.....here’s a favorite hang out spot!


----------



## MacBlaze

bigdogandy said:


> Okeedokee.....here's a favorite hang out spot!


Carysfort Reef, Key Largo?


----------



## bigdogandy

MacBlaze said:


> Carysfort Reef, Key Largo?


You got it and you're up, Mac.....


----------



## Interlude

Maybe this boat shoulda paid better attention!


----------



## bigdogandy

Unfortunately it seems like at least one boat a year ends up high and dry on one of the reefs between Carysfort and Molasses.....


----------



## MacBlaze

Lighthouses eh? Well this particular lighthouse was a sight for sore eyes...and cold bones.


----------



## Interlude

Been outside all day and behold, yet another lighthouse. Ur location on the west coast and arid environment pic speaks to Point Conception Lighthouse, Santa Barbara? Otherwise no clue!

My wife is shaking her head, one of the first places we went together was a lighthouse.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Been outside all day and behold, yet another lighthouse. Ur location on the west coast and arid environment pic speaks to Point Conception Lighthouse, Santa Barbara? Otherwise no clue!
> 
> My wife is shaking her head, one of the first places we went together was a lighthouse.


Ding ding. Honest to god the most bizarre experience of my life. 25 knot winds, freezing cold and minutes later as we round the cape we are desperate to shed layers and anchoring in glass calm water.

That and I had no idea Vanderberg airforce base was there and the appearance of a shuttle launching facility a half an hour earlier had me slightly dazed :grin


----------



## Interlude

Not sure what is more moon like, the Point Conception light, based upon your pictures and an ok knowledge of the climate around Santa Barbara or the Cape Norman light, which i have been to, posted earlier. One thing is for certain, lighthouses tend to be on the edge of the world! 

I could keep the lighthouse theme going forever but that may not be the wish of others. I will tenure another iconic lighthouse that if it takes more than 5 minutes to ID it's because no one is looking at it. It was the first lighthouse than my wife and i went to together over 42 years ago. Been to a bunch since. Guess it was a bit more remote then. Heck, the Coast Guard Station, which is no longer in service, was considered remote duty at the time. No longer, but fond memories of sailing there and anchoring in the nice harbor and little or nothing for the NPS docks other than a 14 day limit.


----------



## RobGallagher

Ocracoke Light.


----------



## Interlude

RobGallagher said:


> Ocracoke Light.


Ocracoke Light was built in Hyde County, on Ocracoke Island, North Carolina in 1823 by Massachusetts builder Noah Porter. The lighthouse stands 75 feet tall. Its diameter narrows from 25 feet at the base to 12 feet at its peak. The lighthouse was built to help guide ships through Ocracoke Inlet into Pamlico Sound.

Almost picked an even more iconic lighthouse, Hatteras Light. We watched the process of moving the entire lighthouse from certain collapse on the oceans edge to it's current location.


----------



## RobGallagher

There are two correct answers for this, I'd like to see someone get them both to call it a win. Yes the photo is tiny and I edited out all the background for a reason, just to make it a bit tougher. Both answers for the win!


----------



## Interlude

Mystic Seaport Light is a lighthouse at the south end of Mystic Seaport, 2 miles upriver from Noank, Connecticut. The light is a two-story white shingled structured topped with a glass-enclosed lantern and is a replica of the 1901 Brant Point Light.

Without background deleted!

Been there more than once! Great town as well.


----------



## RobGallagher

Interlude is up. Nicely done.


----------



## Interlude

RobGallagher said:


> Interlude is up. Nicely done.


Morning all. The image is where I will be for the rest of the week and one of the reasons we head up there beside the obvious snow sports is to unplug, not unlike slipping lines and disappearing. Discovered this thread well into it's existence and have been having all the fun with the current lighthouse theme. Guess y'all have noticed my interest in such! Anyway am going to bow out of the next ID as it would not be fair for any responders since will not be online to check.

....though anyone that wishes to ID my location will promise to confirm or no when I return!

As have said before, y'all are the best!


----------



## SanderO

Interlude said:


> Morning all. The image is where I will be for the rest of the week and one of the reasons we head up there beside the obvious snow sports is to unplug, not unlike slipping lines and disappearing. Discovered this thread well into it's existence and have been having all the fun with the current lighthouse theme. Guess y'all have noticed my interest in such! Anyway am going to bow out of the next ID as it would not be fair for any responders since will not be online to check.
> 
> ....though anyone that wishes to ID my location will promise to confirm or no when I return!
> 
> As have said before, y'all are the best!


invalid... images supposed to be marine locations... Lock him up


----------



## Arcb

Looks like one of the Eastern ranges. I will go with the Green Mountains, New Hampshire?


----------



## Interlude

SanderO said:


> invalid... images supposed to be marine locations... Lock him up


Hey, it's water....just frozen!

....otherwise guilty as charged!


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Looks like one of the Eastern ranges. I will go with the Green Mountains, New Hampshire?


Correct half of the continent....not Green Mountains.


----------



## jvlassak

White mountains?


----------



## fallard

fallard said:


> Shouldn't need any clues for Tempest's second chance, but there is an historical bovine connection to the water in the photo. I'll let someone else have a chance at this.


I mistagged my response: should have mentioned it was SanderO's-not Tempest's-photo of the North Light. The historical reference to bovines is that the water in the photo is Cow Cove, where the first European settlers landed on Block Island, offloading livestock there.


----------



## Zanshin

There really aren't many "rules" for this thread, but since this is a sailing oriented site and not a ski site or travel site, that picture is most certainly an invalid one. I'll assert rank for this thread and post a picture of a sailing location:


----------



## tempest

Helgoland ?


----------



## Zanshin

Tempest - I chose Helgoland as I thought that would be a quick way to get someone else to post a new picture, but I didn't expect that to go quite as quickly. Helgoland, the island the British tried to bomb out of existence with one of the biggest non-nuclear explosions in history. The island is still there. Helgoland. All yours, tempest!


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126204&thumb=1

Not as an Exotic Location and not my photo, though I've passed it many times. Even Zanshin may have seen this one. ( Hint) It's initials are like a familiar candy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, I agree with Zanshin.

Please keep it to sailing / cruising areas that you've been to, would like to go, would be kewl to go to etc etc etc.

Water must be wet, fluid, horizontal and boatable.



Mark


----------



## bigdogandy

Is that the Miah Maull Shoal light in Delaware?


----------



## tempest

bigdogandy said:


> Is that the Miah Maull Shoal light in Delaware?


It is one and the Same BigDog you have the bone! ;-)


----------



## bigdogandy

Woof woof!

Continuing the lighthouse theme with a twist - name the harbor viewed from this lighthouse.


----------



## bigdogandy

Hmmm....not sure why the system turned my pic sideways like that?


----------



## bigdogandy

Ok - here’s another looking to the north from the same lighthouse....


----------



## tempest

ok, A WAG here : Boca Chita ?


----------



## bigdogandy

No sir - a bit farther East....


----------



## tempest

Hmm, St David's Light, Bermuda


----------



## Arcb

Elbow Cay?


----------



## bigdogandy

That’s the Island....was hoping for the name of the harbor but close enough - you’re up!


----------



## bigdogandy

Sorry - didn’t see Tempest’s response....it’s the Elbow Cay lighthouse in the Ábacos, and the view is of Hope Town Harbour. Took the picture last March.

Surely a different view there today after Hurricane Dorian.....

Arcb is up....


----------



## Arcb

Here is one I used to see a lot of.


----------



## bigdogandy

Gorgeous pic, Arcb....did you take that?


----------



## Arcb

No I did not take it myself


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lighthouse at St Augustine, Florida.
Isn't it?


----------



## Arcb

Not St Augustine, it's older.


----------



## bigdogandy

Gibraltar Point light, possibly?


----------



## Arcb

That was quick, Gibraltar Point Light, Toronto it is. Here is a pic when Lake Ontario isn't flooding.


----------



## bigdogandy

Sorry....I’m cooped up inside nursing a cold today, so this is my entertainment!

Here’s a two shot deal - the first pic is the original lighthouse, the second is looking from the original light out to the breakwater where a “new” light was put into service in 1901.....

As a clue....these are in the same general area as Arcb’s last offering....


----------



## Interlude

Interlude said:


> Morning all. The image is where I will be for the rest of the week and one of the reasons we head up there beside the obvious snow sports is to unplug, not unlike slipping lines and disappearing. Discovered this thread well into it's existence and have been having all the fun with the current lighthouse theme. Guess y'all have noticed my interest in such! Anyway am going to bow out of the next ID as it would not be fair for any responders since will not be online to check.
> 
> ....though anyone that wishes to ID my location will promise to confirm or no when I return!
> 
> As have said before, y'all are the best!


Well, never quoted myself before! Seems my relinquishing the conch cuz was gunna be gone and the picture of my location created some consternation! NO was not trying to hi-jack the ID's to non marine locations. I simply said if ya wanna try and guess would entertain those guesses at some point. At a location with a little internet so checked in on the current ID and noticed the "marine only notices"! Yup it is indeed marine related, I simply bowed out so responses would not sit unattended while no internet. Am please the lighthouse theme has continued. 

Meanwhile for those who are still wondering where in the world is Interlude.....no not Green, nor White mountains. Hit a high of 25 today at about 3765 ft. elevation. Now back to sea level for the actual competition!

Meanwhile...Thirty Mile Point Light?


----------



## bigdogandy

Not Thirty Mile Point.....

Looks your pic was taken somewhere in western NC?


----------



## Interlude

bigdogandy said:


> Not Thirty Mile Point.....
> 
> Looks your pic was taken somewhere in western NC?


All right my wife is gunna throw me off of a light house, well guess can't right now cuz none around but...

Sodus Point Light? If correct please keep the conch and take the next one as well truly gotta go and will not be able to reply.

Hope you are feeling better. Nope not North Carolina.


----------



## tempest

Interlude said:


> Well, never quoted myself before! Seems my relinquishing the conch cuz was gunna be gone and the picture of my location created some consternation! NO was not trying to hi-jack the ID's to non marine locations. I simply said if ya wanna try and guess would entertain those guesses at some point. At a location with a little internet so checked in on the current ID and noticed the "marine only notices"! Yup it is indeed marine related, I simply bowed out so responses would not sit unattended while no internet. Am please the lighthouse theme has continued.
> 
> Meanwhile for those who are still wondering where in the world is Interlude.....no not Green, nor White mountains. Hit a high of 25 today at about 3765 ft. elevation. Now back to sea level for the actual competition!
> 
> Meanwhile...Thirty Mile Point Light?


Not White, Not Green, Too high for most Catskills, too warm for Mt Tremblant, I'm going to guess, Adirondacks Maybe Whiteface or Gore ? Final answer


----------



## SanderO

This thread is becoming a guess the Lighthouse...


----------



## bigdogandy

Interlude said:


> All right my wife is gunna throw me off of a light house, well guess can't right now cuz none around but...
> 
> Sodus Point Light? If correct please keep the conch and take the next one as well truly gotta go and will not be able to reply.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. Nope not North Carolina.


Yep, Sodus Point Light, but not cool to guess correctly then bail! 

Off the lighthouse theme, but here's one that should be a gimme....these locks probably don't see many of the Great Loopers pass through but all of them pass by.


----------



## hpeer

Welland Canal?


----------



## bigdogandy

No sir - well south of the Welland


----------



## hpeer

Yeah, the pelican and palms should have tipped me off. Duh!


----------



## tempest

Industrial Canal locks New Orleans ?


----------



## bigdogandy

Not New Orleans....Atlantic east coast and at a cruise ship terminal. There’s kind of a unique welcome center building in the background....


----------



## Interlude

Truly have zero internet connection in my current location, was at a coffee shop previously for my earlier response until my wife insisted we gotta go! Tough to be be reliable about reply or checking replies but hey this might work! Hot spotting a phone with sketchy reception now that my fingers are working again so hope this posts. 

Maybe Port Canaveral locks?

Done for night but will check in AM before first tracks. Currently 10 degree and dropping. Gunna be squeaky snow tomorrow! Promise will eventually divulge location.


----------



## bigdogandy

Good morning and good guess! Ball is in your court and no skipping out this time!


----------



## tempest

Interlude said:


> Truly Currently 10 degree and dropping. Gunna be squeaky snow tomorrow! Promise will eventually divulge location.


West Virginia?


----------



## Interlude

Ok heading out for a cold day of skiing and boarding (yes I did go over t the dark side as well!) but clearly will either need to keep this up or suffer the wrath of folks here! I could stay with lighthouses forever but in the interest of diversity another lock. Need the waterway and location for the conch.

Not West Virginia but getting warm, unlike here currently!

Will be a bit before i will be back in. will check at lunch.


----------



## tempest

Chesapeake and Ohio Canal. Maybe lock # 4 ?


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Chesapeake and Ohio Canal. Maybe lock # 4 ?


Indeed it is! Picked lock 4 as it and number 3 have been restored and that section of the canal through Georgetown is due to resume operation. Now that the conch is passed imma gunna pass for a few days as finding the ability to get good internet (took almost a half hour to load this page using a hot spotting phone in a sketchy reception area) is not the most fun while hitting the slopes (not in the Green or White mountains, not NC. or WVa., not the Adirondacks nor Gore range) is! Heck it's up to 17 degrees already!

News clip from this past September regarding the restoration.

https://wtop.com/local/2019/09/historic-locks-on-c-canal-boat-next/


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126230&thumb=1

Look SanderO more lighthouses ;-) This one is pretty notable, I have great photo's of my own, but don't have time to dig them out.

( not digital)


----------



## Arcb

Heceta Head


----------



## tempest

Take it away Arcb. 

I'll be working the next two days..ya'll have fun!


----------



## Arcb

This one may be a bit trickier, but I love the photo. This was a cold day, well below freezing. We beat this monster snow squal to dock by about half an hour. We had the alcohol heat on down below which took just enough of the edge off the chill to make it enjoyable.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

There was one with a name like India River...?
In Florida, I think. No town just a takeaway on the causeway ramp. 
To get into the marina you.just about hit the bridge before turning up the channel.


----------



## Arcb

Not Florida. The snow squal in the pic was typical november weather where this pic was taken.


----------



## bigdogandy

Having trouble placing it.....is it Somewhere on the Great Lakes?


----------



## Arcb

No, it's on a River. The largest river in North America by discharge volume.


----------



## bigdogandy

Ok, that helped! Sandra Lawn Harbour & Marina, Town of Prescott, Ontario?


----------



## Arcb

Prescott it is. In addition to Sandra S Lawn Harbour, Prescott is home to a good size Canadian Coast Guard base, Prescott Marine Control and Vessel Services for the St Lawrence River, Lake Ontario.


----------



## bigdogandy

Looks like a cool place and a cozy little marina. Is there much current on the river there?

Here's my next offering......stopped here on my way to the Bahamas last year to dump some trash, get some groceries, get water and pump out. Nice little dock that's part of a boat ramp, right off the ICW and about a mile from the inlet. Challenge is to name the port of entry / exit - bonus points if you can name the iconic hotel in the background (not the Hilton!).


----------



## Arcb

No the current isn't bad. The sailing is pretty decent around Prescott, at least as far as rivers go. Great harbour with walking trails, public golf course, pubs, restaurants, an old war of 1812 fort and Shakespear in the park.


----------



## bigdogandy

Arcb said:


> No the current isn't bad. The sailing is pretty decent around Prescott, at least as far as rivers go. Great harbour with walking trails, public golf course, pubs, restaurants, an old war of 1812 fort and Shakespear in the park.


Definitely has a cool small town vibe...took a short Google Earth tour. I've lived in Florida most of my life, but my older brother lives in a small town south of Rochester, NY and sails on Lake Ontario. Love the small town atmosphere up there and the small harbors you find on the lake.....not so much the cold winters, though.


----------



## bigdogandy

Looks like my thumbnail above has stopped showing up....reposting in case others are having the same problem?


----------



## Zanshin

There are a lot of clues - floating docks, pilot boat, dive boat, Hilton hotel, travelift and so on, but I have no idea where to start...


----------



## Arcb

I can see it fine, just haven't had a chance to review it yet.


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> There are a lot of clues - floating docks, pilot boat, dive boat, Hilton hotel, travelift and so on, but I have no idea where to start...


I'd personally start with Lauderdale Marina


----------



## Zanshin

Interlude - why didn't you guess the location? With your hint and google maps it took me about 2 minutes to pinpoint that location.


----------



## bigdogandy

Cmon guys you’re all close - what’s the name of the the port of entry / exit? Or the name of the iconic Stacked Pizza Box style of architecture hotel in the far background?


----------



## Zanshin

Port Everglades. The Picture was taken at approximately 26°06'10.3"N 80°07'24.3"W

https://goo.gl/maps/JFTaKNsZ9xgQ6ahx7


----------



## bigdogandy

That's the spot exactly, Zan, and it's the Pier 66 Hotel in the background. 

Cox's Landing, where the picture was taken, by the way, is in my opinion the best spot for small boat cruisers to stop for a free pumpout, potable water fill, and quick access to grocery, hardware and liquor stores in all of south Florida. Can't overnight there and don't want to stay long as it's a busy boat ramp but really convenient for early morning / late afternoon stops. Convenient to Lake Sylvia anchorage and the inlet. I lived in a condo across the street for several years and met lots of cruisers on their way to and from the Keys and Bahamas there.....

Ball's in your court Zanshin......


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a nice location with a bit more tides than florida:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Here's a nice location with a bit more tides than florida:


Unpatriotic swill! Not a flag to be seen. So it must be the UK.

I reckon Tyne marina, as in the River Tyne near Newcastle on Tyne


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> Interlude - why didn't you guess the location? With your hint and google maps it took me about 2 minutes to pinpoint that location.


Didn't want the conch cuz had been very very difficult to have internet connection!

Back around some decent internet for a bit so will tenure my response:

Sutton Harbor Marina would be my guess and even if not correct saw those locks first on this you tubers channel (Sailing Uma, which I have enjoyed watching over the past few years) and is a good explanation of the locks regardless.

...oh, in Plymouth, UK.

You Tube





You Tube








"]Traveling With a Haitian Passport SUCKS! â€" Sailing Uma [Step 199] - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## Zanshin

No, not Plymouth. This location is further north than 50 degrees north.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I reckon Tyne marina, as in the River Tyne near Newcastle on Tyne


Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Here.... yee


----------



## Zanshin

Mark,

did you guess that out of the blue or remember that I'd lived in Newcastle? Whatever the case, you are absolutely correct. I had spoken with them about keeping my boat there, as it was cheaper than renting a flat while I worked in windiest city I have ever been in. Great clubbing and music location and a favorite haunt of Londoners on Stag or Hen do's since the liquor is much cheaper amongst the Geordies than in Londinum-town!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Mark,
> 
> did you remember that I'd lived in Newcastle?


No, I didn't remember you lived there.

It was pure deduction including the note that there are no national flags / ensigns anywhere.

That really cuts it down to 2 countries in the world: Australia and the UK.

Then it's obviously north not south, and I went through Newcastle on the train just before Christmas to Edinburgh and saw the river.

So had a look at the map 

:devil

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I liked the lighthouse theme so here's another lighthouse :

Name & history, thanks


----------



## Arcb

Roman lighthouse at Dover. Dad was big time into Roman history. We did a family tour of Spain, France and UK sometime in the 80s and saw a ton of old Roman ruins. Moms job was to translate my Dads technical architectural questions into French and Spanish. "Can you ask him if the fortififications extend out in concentric rings" was a family joke.

Any way, I think this lighthouse is at the shortest distance across the English channel, making it easier from Roman Galleys to make the crossing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OMG you're good!

Nicely done! 

Fir folks wanting to work out the quickest 'tell' in this photo is on the left side of the tower there's 4 layers of orange tiles, very thin. These were the highest technology in the world at the time. 
When the Romans left Britain in 450 AD it took 1,000 years before the British could hire a tile like that!! 

Built in the 2nd century AD

Your go ARCB.  


Mark


----------



## Arcb

How about a skyline. This one is pretty far away, but pretty distinctive too.


----------



## RobGallagher

Arcb said:


> How about a skyline. This one is pretty far away, but pretty distinctive too.


 Seattle?
:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Arcb

Most of the bank towers in the photo are taller than the space needle. The biggest tower in the photo was the tallest free standing structure on earth for decades.


----------



## RobGallagher

CN Tower? I'm shooting from the hip here


----------



## Arcb

Toronto it is. This was one of my last deliveries before I swallowed the proverbial anchor. Delivered this old triple deck imitation paddle wheeler up the lakes. It was cold, but a pleaseant voyage.

Rob is up.


----------



## RobGallagher

This one is too easy with an image search. Give this one a chance to soak, see if anyone who has been here remembers this spot. Thanks!


----------



## bigdogandy

Maybe the Baths at Jost?


----------



## Telesail

My guess was going to be the baths - but the other ones on Virgin Gorda 🙂

However, if it is the baths then it’s BigDog’s turn with the conch


----------



## tempest

Could be the Baths.. Could also be Thailand ;-)


----------



## RobGallagher

Someone is pretty warm. Looking for the name of the rock 🤪🥃


----------



## Minnewaska

Granite.


----------



## tempest

Hin Ta , Hin Yai


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Hin Ta , Hin Yai


You grandfather and grandmother would be proud!

Meanwhile as promised as now back in internet world and not part of this ID in any sense:

from Tempest earlier, "Not White, Not Green, Too high for most Catskills, too warm for Mt Tremblant, I'm going to guess, Adirondacks Maybe Whiteface or Gore ? Final answer"

37.9149° N, 78.9438° W


----------



## RobGallagher

Hin Yai rock is the correct answer. Koh Samui Thailand. Amazing place.

Tempest, you have the con.


----------



## Capt Len

Lived on the beach(Golden Sands) near there 34 yrs ago. Went back recently to find big hotels catering to older farang and their young Thai boyfriends. Amazing!


----------



## RobGallagher

Capt Len said:


> Lived on the beach(Golden Sands) near there 34 yrs ago. Went back recently to find big hotels catering to older farang and their young Thai boyfriends. Amazing!


 Last time I was there it was overrun with Russian tourists. Did not take away from the beauty of the place. One hell of a place to retire.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126264&thumb=1

Not as Exotic a location.


----------



## Interlude

But still a nice location! Glad to see the lighthouse theme back

Old Saybrook lighthouse, outer one. Another view.

Tempest here is the answer to your guess as to my winter ski location this past week.

37.9149° N, 78.9438° W


----------



## Arcb

Amazing, didn't know you could ski that far south in the East. Must be touch and go some seasons.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Amazing, didn't know you could ski that far south in the East. Must be touch and go some seasons.


Yup Southern Skiing, an oxymoron! It's all about elevation and arguably the best automated snow making system on the North American continent. The snowmaking system could cover a football field with 37 feet of snow in just 24 hours. We joke that the natural stuff just craps up the machine made snow!

Images are from the slopes for first tracks Thursday morning before i left that afternoon. The last one is our farm with the SNP in the background. Snow was from earlier. Nuthin on ground here now!

....oh, tempest my guess for ur ID is up a couple posts. Sorry the "where in the world was Interlude" question kinda got in the way!


----------



## tempest

Interlude said:


> But still a nice location! Glad to see the lighthouse theme back
> 
> Old Saybrook lighthouse, outer one. Another view.
> 
> Tempest here is the answer to your guess as to my winter ski location this past week.
> 
> 37.9149° N, 78.9438° W


Correctamundo!

You are on at the plate!


----------



## Interlude

Ok...would like Zanshin as OP to weigh in with this thought; Only posts that we have personally visited (which given my background is a huge disadvantage!) and with an explantation of the location once guessed. Have tried to give perspective to any post tenured. Maybe the caveat if needed of one hint if visited by land and two if by water. Will hold off on a new location until hear back. Got one (maybe a two-fer) lined up with the above thoughts!

Bet y'all wish I was still in internet never land?!


----------



## tempest

I don't want to speak for him, But I think Zanshin is focused on getting off the dock and into warmer waters, at the moment. Speaking for myself. I don't think it matters if you took the photo, or were there yourself. The fun for me is in solving the puzzle. 

Although, I've been to Old Saybrook many times, I took that last photo off the internet. Many of my photos were lost with my old phone, or on film. I've about exhausted recent photos. 

So if you got em, post em. ;-)


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> I don't want to speak for him, But I think Zanshin is focused on getting off the dock and into warmer waters, at the moment. Speaking for myself. I don't think it matters if you took the photo, or were there yourself. The fun for me is in solving the puzzle.
> 
> Although, I've been to Old Saybrook many times, I took that last photo off the internet. Many of my photos were lost with my old phone, or on film. I've about exhausted recent photos.
> 
> So if you got em, post em. ;-)


I hear ya on that. Most of my pics are 35mm prints and negatives but have many digital now as well.

Alrighty, this does conform to my "been there" suggestion. It also is a 2-fer. both lighthouses are no longer or were ever a navigational aid. I could hang one or two lanterns for either of these. The conch goes to the lighthouse's names with previous and current location.

Both iconic examples of their type.


----------



## SanderO

My worthless opinion.

I think the photos should NOT be pulled off the www
I think they should be taken by the poster
I think they should contain a recognizable feature
I think they should be marine settings... not villages for example

You may be able to recognize a location not because you've been there, but because you've seen it in other photos or video/movies... or you're just a good detective


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> My worthless opinion.
> 
> I think the photos should NOT be pulled off the www
> I think they should be taken by the poster
> I think they should contain a recognizable feature
> I think they should be marine settings... not villages for example
> 
> You may be able to recognize a location not because you've been there, but because you've seen it in other photos or video/movies... or you're just a good detective


There ya go Thinking again ;-)

IMHO More restrictive rules, will just result in even fewer participants.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Interlude said:


> Ok...would like Zanshin as OP to weigh in with this thought; Only posts that we have personally visited (which given my background is a huge disadvantage!) and with an explantation of the location once guessed.


OK I will make some rules:

Must be water where boats can/do go.

You do not have to have taken the photo.

YES it can be taken off the internet

If not correct answer after a few days give a hint.

Does not have to be obvious, but needs to be solvable ?

If someone does not wish yo post a photo do not try to solve a question.

Vary things around a bit

Have fun

How's that sound?

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser

I was going to suggest personally taken only on tuesdays utc..with watermark
Your guidelines really open this up


----------



## SanderO

Whatever... I just like to see the pics members have taken... Guessing a location is less interesting to me. Perhaps we need a thread... Post a pic of a fav location you've taken cruising.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> Whatever... I just like to see the pics members have taken... Guessing a location is less interesting to me. Perhaps we need a thread... Post a pic of a fav location you've taken cruising.


Let's play it like the way I have suggested for a while 

Otherwise it precludes people who haven't been far yet 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Interlude

Oops! Didn't mean to stir things up. I am ok with whatever as clearly have been able to solve some w/o having been there. I have only chosen those i personally have been to, but did take at least one or two images off internet as has been discussed only had 35mm versions. We sailed for 10 years through basically the 80's so clearly no digital. Returned to sailing just 3 years ago and thus digital but also not a lot of time under our keel yet! Have included places visited by our land yacht in the interim years but still boat/maritime related. I will continue to post places been to but regardless would love a poster to include some perspective once solved. I love hearing the history and particulars of a place, and clearly love lighthouses!

Meanwhile....there are two out there in play!


----------



## bigdogandy

I believe the first pic is of the Drum Point Lighthouse, first lit in 1883, relocated to the Calvert Marine Museum in Solomons, MD in 1975.

The second is the Stingray Point Lighthouse at Stingray Point Yacht Club in Deltaville, Va. It was originally built in 1853 at Stingray point and guarded the shoal at the confluence of the Rappahannock and Piankatank Rivers, and was relocated to (or, more accurately, replicated to) its currently location when the original light was demolished in 1975.


----------



## Zanshin

I'll jump in here - the less rules the better for forum-based thread like this. The picture should be of a destination that can be sailed to. The poster doesn't have to have been there or taken the picture. If you aren't willing to post a picture should you guess correctly you need to refrain from posting. Be willing to check in more frequently if you are at bat, and keep the thread moving by adding hints or more pictures if there is no response. Those few guidelines should be sufficient to keep the thread moving until it dies a natural death.


----------



## Interlude

bigdogandy said:


> I believe the first pic is of the Drum Point Lighthouse, first lit in 1883, relocated to the Calvert Marine Museum in Solomons, MD in 1975.
> 
> The second is the Stingray Point Lighthouse at Stingray Point Yacht Club in Deltaville, Va. It was originally built in 1853 at Stingray point and guarded the shoal at the confluence of the Rappahannock and Piankatank Rivers, and was relocated to (or, more accurately, replicated to) its currently location when the original light was demolished in 1975.


The conch be yours!

I have included a link to wikipedia which does a good job of explaining the screw pile lighthouse style of construction and the history of such along with the remaining examples in existence.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw-pile_lighthouse

I also included pics of the two examples I chose in their original location/incarnation, and finally the signage at String Ray Point Marina which differs slightly from the excellent description given by bigdogandy.


----------



## bigdogandy

OK, so, this one's not a lighthouse, but it is a pic of a boat in a location that can be and often is sailed to. I took the picture myself although I didn't personally sail there. I believe it was taken on a Thursday morning, using a DSLR, with a slight hangover, on our way to breakfast.

Challenge is to name the city and body of water......


----------



## RobGallagher

bigdogandy said:


> OK, so, this one's not a lighthouse, but it is a pic of a boat in a location that can be and often is sailed to. I took the picture myself although I didn't personally sail there. I believe it was taken on a Thursday morning, using a DSLR, with a slight hangover, on our way to breakfast.
> 
> Challenge is to name the city and body of water......


First, everyone must zoom in tight and take a look at the guy on the wind vane with the spyglass, follow his gaze to the girl in the hot pants.


----------



## Interlude

RobGallagher said:


> First, everyone must zoom in tight and take a look at the guy on the wind vane with the spyglass, follow his gaze to the girl in the hot pants.


Clearly French!

Maybe Honfleur in Normande, and if that is the case it would be the river Seine/Channel?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> Challenge is to name the city and body of water......


Crikey, it does look like the Seine in Paris by the Arsenal... but it cant be because they have masts up.

French architecture in the background.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

So I reckon its in Rouen, on the Seine


----------



## bigdogandy

Indeed it is Paris...taken from the Pont Neuf bridge.....maybe the masts were up because of the cute gal with the hot pants? 

Your turn Mark!


----------



## Interlude

bigdogandy said:


> Indeed it is Paris...taken from the Pont Neuf bridge.....maybe the masts were up because of the cute gal with the hot pants?
> 
> Your turn Mark!


Was gunna guess Paris as well but the masts threw me a curve ball. Shoulda factored in the "French Girl" ! Makes sense now.


----------



## bigdogandy

I knew the fact that the masts were up would throw folks off but thought the Paris Fire Brigade sign in the background would be a good enough clue for anyone who could zoom beyond the lovely young lady out for a stroll.....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lots of women in this photo.


----------



## Interlude

bigdogandy said:


> I knew the fact that the masts were up would throw folks off but thought the Paris Fire Brigade sign in the background would be a good enough clue for anyone who could zoom beyond the lovely young lady out for a stroll.....


Did see the sapeurs-pompiers sign, which means fire brigade (having a fire truck parked there also helped!) but missed the word Paris i guess! Maybe too distracted by the young lady!

Meanwhile MarkofSeaLife....ya gunna have to pick photos us older, whose eyes have gone to h..l, folks can spot the ladies you've mentioned!


----------



## Arcb

Monaco?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arcb said:


> Monaco?


Geeeeez  I'm gunna have to get more devious!!

Yes it is Monaco. As the photo is fom the sea it looks a bit unusual. But obviously not unusual enough!!

Well done. You go, Arcb


----------



## Arcb

I looked past the buildings to the hills. Very distinctive 

Here is one. I took this picture myself, I did sail here. My boats a couple of miles away, I took a train and a boat to get here from the marina. Looking for a fairly specific place.


----------



## Interlude

Since I have been fairly active with this, didn't want my lack of participation to imply anything other than heading back for this week to our place at 37.9149° N, 78.9438°W.

What that mostly means is that internet is pretty much not available like it was for us last week. Catch ya when we get back down a few thousand feet, meanwhile the snow calls. Clearly can't sail here but ya can spend the whole day on the water, just frozen variety!

Seeing photos from so many places has helped stoke our dreams. Thank you all!


----------



## Arcb

Might be fun to mention the barge on the right is horse drawn.


----------



## bigdogandy

Struggling to find the spot on this one.....thinking maybe somewhere on the Trent-Severn?


----------



## Arcb

No, but we hope to make an engineless trip through the Trent Severn this summer. We aren't sure if we will take a canoe or stick a set of oars on the sailboat. Any way, there can't be that many horse drawn barges out there so I am going to hold off on clues for now. It's the only one I have ever seen


----------



## bigdogandy

Arcb said:


> No, but we hope to make an engineless trip through the Trent Severn this summer. We aren't sure if we will take a canoe or stick a set of oars on the sailboat. Any way, there can't be that many horse drawn barges out there so I am going to hold off on clues for now. It's the only one I have ever seen


Yeah - Trent-Severn is on my someday list, too! Okay, somewhere out there is a canal with horse drawn barges.....back to the search!


----------



## Arcb

Clue time maybe. This memorial, not far away, marks the site of a battle between 900 Canadian + British troops and 8000 American troops.


----------



## tempest

Battle of Cryslers Farm and Memorial ?


----------



## Arcb

Correct, that's the clue, but that is near where the first pic was taken. I am looking for the location of the first pic


----------



## tempest

Upper Canada Village ?


----------



## Arcb

Tempest has it Upper Canada Village is one of my favourite spots. When the St Lawrence valley was flooded for the St Lawrence Seaway in the 1950s, whole towns were flooded. Several buildings with some historic significance were relocated to Upper Canada Village, which is now kind of a pioneer village run by Parks Canada. 

The site includes; water driven saw and grist mill, blacksmith shop, cabinet maker, wool looms a horse drawn barge ride, farm animals a signal tower and a bunch of other cool stuff. 

The marina is a couple miles away from the village and is connected to the village by a miniature train ride which passes over/through Cryslers Farm.


----------



## RobGallagher

Dang... I looking at "Upper Canada Village" and I'm like, OK yea, upper Canada BUT WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE DANG VILLAGE?????


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126308&thumb=1

Once again, been here many times, but a web photo, not my own. Skinny little entrance.


----------



## RobGallagher

Huntington Bay, LI


----------



## tempest

Well, that didn't take long! I knew it would be fairly easy. Take it away Rob


----------



## RobGallagher

tempest said:


> Well, that didn't take long! I knew it would be fairly easy. Take it away Rob


Need an exact location here....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

RobGallagher said:


> Need an exact location here....


Mattapoisett Marina

Exactly? on the dock


----------



## RobGallagher

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Mattapoisett Marina
> 
> Exactly? on the dock


Negative Mark. You are in the right part of the world, wrong State. It's not a 'marina' per say.


----------



## Arcb

RAM Island Yacht Club, Connecticut.


----------



## fallard

Maybe Rob could provide another clue. Methinks the place has something to do with an early president, but I’ll leave it to others for a while.


----------



## RobGallagher

Arcb said:


> RAM Island Yacht Club, Connecticut.


 Sorry, no. They don't allow regular folk


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Maybe Rob could provide another clue. Methinks the place has something to do with an early president, but I'll leave it to others for a while.


That may have been a clue


----------



## SanderO

Woods Hole MA


----------



## RobGallagher

Not Woods Hole. Come on New England Racer Cruisers...


----------



## Minnewaska

Just confirming you said it’s not in Massachusetts.


----------



## RobGallagher

Not MA


----------



## bigdogandy

Coaster's Harbor Navy Yacht Club in Newport, Rhode Island?


----------



## RobGallagher

Getting warmer


----------



## SanderO

Portsmouth RI
Jamestown RI


----------



## RobGallagher

Negative.


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> Portsmouth RI
> Jamestown RI


They aren't even close to each other, let alone they each have multiple dock locations. Rob asked for an exact location.


----------



## bigdogandy

Fort Adams State Park, by any chance? 

You are really testing our skills on this one, Rob!


----------



## paulk

Hereshoff Museum in Bristol? Didn’t have floating docks when we were there though.


----------



## RobGallagher

Fort Adams is RED HOT.


----------



## bigdogandy

Sail Newport Sailing Center.......


----------



## RobGallagher

Big Dog has the con. https://sailnewport.org/


----------



## bigdogandy

Well definitely had fun searching for that one! Would
love to visit there someday.

So here’s one in a bit different vein......


----------



## Arcb

Should be there next monthish. Long Key Viaduct.


----------



## bigdogandy

Arcb said:


> Should be there next monthish. Long Key Viaduct.


So very close.... Long Key Viaduct was built at the same time but the bridge in my pic spans a different section of water.


----------



## Arcb

Doh! I was so confident I was already looking for a pic


----------



## Arcb

Figured someone would pick up the ball after I dropped it, but guess I can make another guess. Bow channel bridge?


----------



## bigdogandy

Getting closer, but a bit too far west this time.....for a hint, a section of this span was blown up in a cheesy action comedy movie about 25 years ago by one of the kings of cheesy action comedy movies


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> Getting closer, but a bit too far west this time.....for a hint, a section of this span was blown up in a cheesy action comedy movie about 25 years ago by one of the kings of cheesy action comedy movies


He shoulda dropped that ***** from the helicopter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:crying


----------



## bigdogandy

MarkofSeaLife said:


> He shoulda dropped that ***** from the helicopter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :crying


Ok - I'm gonna take that as a correct answer! Ball's in your court Mark!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> Ok - I'm gonna take that as a correct answer! Ball's in your court Mark!


Thank you, Andy. You may now swear, with impunity, twice at idiots 

I go back to the Lighthouse theme...:










I need the NAME of the lighthouse and the locality


----------



## RobGallagher

Hmmm....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

RobGallagher said:


> Hmmm....


Sure doesn't have a locality on the midget size map.

Expand svp.

:grin


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, clue time. The location of this lighthouse:


----------



## bigdogandy

RobGallagher said:


> Hmmm....


C'mon Rob....you nailed it, and pretty quickly! And it doesn't look like there are any other challengers at this point.....

Take the Cake


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> C'mon Rob....you nailed it, and pretty quickly! And it doesn't look like there are any other challengers at this point.....
> 
> Take the Cake


No. Sorry. I asked for the location which he hasnt given.

For all I know there might be many of these named similar round the world.

Anyway, use his clue if you think its good  and Use my clues to get it right 

No ice cream till the right answer is given


----------



## bigdogandy

Oh, Rob’s pic and your clue made it pretty easy to find....but he found it first and should should take up the lead if he wants it!


----------



## Arcb

Western Channel Pile Light, Sydney Australia. Known to some locals as the West wedding cake. 

I can't really make out Robs clue, not sure if it's the same light or not.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arcb said:


> Western Channel Pile Light, Sydney Australia. Known to some locals as the West wedding cake.
> 
> I can't really make out Robs clue, not sure if it's the same light or not.


Well done. Youre right. Let her rip with your next one, Arcb 

Mark


----------



## Arcb

I think maybe not the same. The western channel pile light is red occulting 3 sec. The light on the little map thing looks green?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arcb said:


> I think maybe not the same. The western channel pile light is red occulting 3 sec. The light on the little map thing looks green?


Who said the one on the map was the right one?

Ive sailed Sydney Harbour since I was a child and I know which it is

:wink

Your go, Arcb

Mark


----------



## Arcb

Well then, maybe I should find a pic from a place I sailed as a kid


----------



## paulk

Kingston, Ontario? Looks like the grain loading harbor.


----------



## Arcb

It's not Kingston. It is the Great Lakes, but a different lake.


----------



## paulk

Sarnia?


----------



## Arcb

I did live in Sarnia for about a year in my 30s. There is a major Great Lakes port there. Sarnia is an Oil and Chemical town. One of the first oil booms in North America took place in Petrolia just outside of Sarnia in 1866.

The pic is not Sarnia though. You are on the correct Lake now.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

It's been a while but seems like Goderich.


----------



## Arcb

Paulinanaimo has it.

That is the worlds largest underground saltmine. It goes down some 1800 feet and extends out 2 miles beneath Lake Huron. The Port of Goderich is kept open year round by ice breakers so ships can deliver road salt and keep the highways open.

Any way, when I was in High School I kept my Fireball on a trailer, mast up at the little marina in the port and sailed her on Lake Huron. It's a big exposed coast there. Good spot for learning how to handle some weather on a 16 ft dinghy.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

My submission is not cooperating...may not show up.


----------



## drew1711

paulinnanaimo said:


> My submission is not cooperating...may not show up.


Paul, the image is he size of a postage stamp. Can you enlarge it and repost?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Any better?


----------



## Arcb

Much better.


----------



## MacBlaze

Iconic...if you've been there :wink Paul...


----------



## Interlude

Vancouver?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Not Vancouver.


----------



## drew1711

paulinnanaimo said:


> Any better?


Yes much better. No I don't have a clue where this is.


----------



## tempest

Hmmm.... Nanaimo, Mt Benson?


----------



## paulk

Victoria?
Nice gardens there.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Tempest gets it. That is our home port with Mount Benson as a backdrop. The photo was taken from Gallows Point on Protection Island.


----------



## Interlude

That entire island is wonderful. Shoulda paid some attention to your location! Another view.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Interlude,

I thought you were from far away. Were you sailing here?


----------



## tempest

paulinnanaimo said:


> Tempest gets it. That is our home port with Mount Benson as a backdrop. The photo was taken from Gallows Point on Protection Island.


Beautiful Island! I've been lucky enough to get out there 3 x Stayed up the road from you in Parksville once.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126392&thumb=1

I don't think I've posted this one before, if I did, I apologize and will find another. Access to this place is restricted ;-)


----------



## paulk

Plum Island, NY.
Good clue.


----------



## tempest

Well that was too easy! I'll have to get trickier in the future ;-) 

Take it away Paulk

BTW, for those that aren't familiar with this place on the eastern end of Long Island Sound. It has a long History. in it's near past was a research Facility for Animal Diseases


----------



## Interlude

paulinnanaimo said:


> Interlude,
> 
> I thought you were from far away. Were you sailing here?


We are, however we spent almost two months up there in the summer of 04 exploring and came to the conclusion that Vancouver and frankly all Vancouver island and Victoria were some of our favorite places in North America. It becomes pretty clear that boats and seaplanes are the way to explore that beautiful section of our continent. Clearly ya know the first pic, the second one was from the marina where we were.


----------



## paulk

OK. This should be easy. It is not me kiteboarding in this well-known spot. The town and mountain in the background share the same name. Note snow on north side of mountain in photo taken in August.


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> BTW, for those that aren't familiar with this place on the eastern end of Long Island Sound. It has a long History. in it's near past was a research Facility for Animal Diseases


The sort of place it would be handy to have around if you were trying to develop vaccines for things like Coronavirus...


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> OK. This should be easy. It is not me kiteboarding in this well-known spot, named for the river, town, and mountain in the background. Note snow on north side of mountain in photo taken in August.


Well, That can only be Mt. Hood and Hood River, Oregon

I was there one July, not quite as much lower snow as in your photo but the peak was covered. `We climbed up from the Lodge.


----------



## paulk

Tempest has it: Hood River, Oregon, on the Columbia (and Hood) River. The gorge there gets a steady breeze (about 15-20 knots) almost every day and the kiteboarders and windsurfers go wild. Weekends there can be dozens of them zipping around, doing aerials and wiping out. Most wear wetsuits because even in summer the water is snowmelt, and not warm. The 505 Pacific Coast Championships were there last summer:
https://usa505.org/the-gorge-delivered-for-the-2019-pccs/


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126400&thumb=1

Not as exotic as Mt Hood. Different coast. This light is near one of the oldest Yacht Clubs in the U.S. It was sold at auction.


----------



## Interlude

Maybe Great Beds light New Jersey? Know it was sold at auction almost a decade ago to a devout Catholic who wanted a cross installed. Looks like this has one maybe.


----------



## tempest

Great Beds it is! Good Job! It's not Far from Raritan Yacht Club in Perth Amboy, N.J. and Staten Island, N.Y. 

Ball's in your court!


----------



## Interlude

Well y'all know my love of lighthouses! Also keeping with the, we have actually been there and took the picture parameters, here is the next one.


----------



## SanderO

beautiful photo


----------



## paulk

Looks like it was taken from a cruise ship...mountains... Alaska or BC inside passage?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Looks like it was taken from a cruise ship...mountains... Alaska or BC inside passage?


Now that was the clue. I searched BC and Washington but forgot Alaska :wink

Eldred Rock Lighthouse


----------



## xiangwuzei

Eldred it is www ibiblio org/lighthouse/photos/USA/EldredRockAK.jpg

Quick Google Search Lighthouse on top of building alaska


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Now that was the clue. I searched BC and Washington but forgot Alaska :wink
> 
> Eldred Rock Lighthouse


https://www.lighthousefriends.com/light.asp?ID=828

...an interesting history. Sander, thanks for the compliment. the whole trip was a beautiful picture.

The haze is from major wildfires that were burning in the summer of 2004.

Mac the conch is yours.


----------



## MacBlaze

That Alaska cruise is the only cruise I would ever consider...just for the scenery.

Hmmmm let's see,

I think this one is doable. As viewed from either direction.


----------



## Interlude

It looks similar to "The Spit' at Squamish but mountains don't look quite right for there but do however look like the same Coastal range. The Spit is a fav for wind sport types. Huge winds every bit as powerful as Colombia river gorge.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> It looks similar to "The Spit' at Squamish but mountains don't look quite right for there but do however look like the same Coastal range. The Spit is a fav for wind sport types. Huge winds every bit as powerful as Colombia river gorge.


Right coast, wrong spit.


----------



## MacBlaze

MacBlaze said:


> Right coast, wrong spit.


Need a hint? Or is it just Superbowl hangover?

The pass at the end of the spit is a gentle s-curve weaving between 2 greens and a red. At low tide you feel like you can almost reach out and pass a beer to passing boats.


----------



## Arcb

WAG. Esquimalt Lagoon?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> WAG. Esquimalt Lagoon?


Nope. The other end of the Salish Sea.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Sharks Spit?


----------



## Interlude

Getting closer? From a spit on Tent Island but not any significant nav markers at end of spit and also not the other end of Salish sea as you have hinted. Only have experience with the Vancouver, Victoria end of the Salish Sea by boat. Golly there are sooo...many up there. I know I am out of first hand knowledge! As mentioned did spend almost an entire summer exploring by kayak, and sailboat that coastline, cruise ship into Alaska, and 4wheel drive the Sea to Sky highway up into Whistler Blackcomb and beyond. Still one of the most memorable trips of our lives to date.

I surrender.


----------



## SchockT

MacBlaze said:


> That Alaska cruise is the only cruise I would ever consider...just for the scenery.
> 
> Hmmmm let's see,
> 
> I think this one is doable. As viewed from either direction.


That looks like it could be Sidney Spit.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> Sharks Spit?


Sharks Spit it is. And Uganda Passage in the background. A great lunch stop


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Sharks Spit it is. And Uganda Passage in the background. A great lunch stop


Where is Shark Spit? Not familiar with Uganda Passage. Looks like a great spot. If there enough protection for more than a lunch stop?


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> MacBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks Spit it is. And Uganda Passage in the background. A great lunch stop
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Shark Spit? Not familiar with Uganda Passage. Looks like a great spot. If there enough protection for more than a lunch stop?
Click to expand...

Doing this from my phone so hopefully it works. 🙂


----------



## paulinnanaimo

You wouldn't stay long in unsettled weather but Gorge Harbour is nearby.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

I'm looking for a photo that will give non west coasters a fair chance...stay tuned.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

This is not Canada's west coast.


----------



## paulk

Kaneohe Bay on the island of Oahu?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

That's the right state, wrong island.


----------



## Interlude

Honolua Bay, Maui?

For sure a replica of a Polynesian Voyaging Canoe and for sure is causing us to wanna go back to Hawaii!

Link to Wikipedia about them.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hōkūleʻa


----------



## Arcb

I don't know where the pic is, but I got a pic of this same boat on the St Lawrence River a few years back. Going to try and find it.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> I don't know where the pic is, but I got a pic of this same boat on the St Lawrence River a few years back. Going to try and find it.


don't know if the one in the ID pic as there are more than one but this is Hōkūleʻa near Chrysler Park...St. Lawrence, 2016


----------



## paulinnanaimo

A well known harbour on the 'Garden Island'.


----------



## Interlude

paulinnanaimo said:


> A well known harbour on the 'Garden Island'.


alrighty final answer: Nawiliwili harbor (Kauai)


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Great job Interlude. From what I remember about the boat, it is used locally only; it would not have been spotted in other parts of the world.


----------



## paulk

paulinnanaimo said:


> Great job Interlude. From what I remember about the boat, it is used locally only; it would not have been spotted in other parts of the world.


Except for trips to Tahiti, Easter Island, Micronesia, Japan, the United States mainland, and a circumnavigation that visited scores of countries. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hōkūleʻa


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Except for trips to Tahiti, Easter Island, Micronesia, Japan, the United States mainland, and a circumnavigation that visited scores of countries.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hōkūleʻa


There are multiple voyaging canoes. The one in the pic does not look large enough to be Hōkūleʻa. Indeed Hōkūleʻa has been many miles and many places. Check out the photo I included of her on the St. Lawerence seaway in 2016 a couple posts ago. Looks different to me! That canoe in the ID photo also doesn't look to be over 61 feet long which Hōkūleʻa is.


----------



## xiangwuzei

It is not Hokulea, but Nāmāhoe. It does mostly local stuff but it has made longer sails as well. Nā Kālai Waʻa o Kauaʻi are the builders on Kauai. 

The large white dome in the background is not a Radar installation. It is a large natural gas tank. But there was no Cruise ship to spoil the picture otherwise I would have got it first thing since I lived in Kauai long time and will being moving back very soon.


----------



## Interlude

Meanwhile thought would change it up from my usual lighthouse theme, yet still visited and took picture parameter, and figured it is time for bridges! 

Been here multiple times for kayaking and been known to drop a lunch hook as well, though pretty shoaled up so Interlude is not gunna be there except where you can see another boat anchored, but our little Compac 16 can! First pic is of bridge, second is looking the opposite direction and Susan threatening to weigh anchor and leave me stranded on this little island!


----------



## paulinnanaimo

It sounds to me like everyone else knows more than I about the ship. When I said that it stays in local waters, I am just repeating what a local person said; he claimed that it sailed amongst the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## Interlude

paulinnanaimo said:


> It sounds to me like everyone else knows more than I about the ship. When I said that it stays in local waters, I am just repeating what a local person said; he claimed that it sailed amongst the Hawaiian Islands.


Nāmāhoe generally does but she has sailed in company with her sister ship to distant shores. Her name is Hawaiian for "Twins" referencing her hulls. First picture is of her.

Hōkūleʻa' travels are well documented. In Hawaiian, the name Hokulea refers to Arcturus, one of the guiding stars for Hawaiian navigators, which passes directly over Hawaii's latitude, helping guide sailors to the island chain. Second picture is of her.

There are others as well!

Hope this helps.

...meanwhile new ID a couple posts back is out there!


----------



## Arcb

Parrot Island Virginia?


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Parrot Island Virginia?


Was looking for the name of the bridge! Parrot is indeed the island and it wouldn't take but a minute to reference the bridge which is Norris Bridge. Imma gunna have to pick something a little more obtuse next time! Nice job Arcb, the conch is yours.

Link to bridge facts:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_O._Norris_Bridge

Link to our marina, which also served as the original construction deployment site prior to becoming the site for the marina:
http://www.regentpointmarina.com


----------



## Arcb

Another sky line pic.


----------



## Interlude

Looks like a Great Lake skyline somewhere but no clue. not like anywhere I've been. Don't know about anyone else but some hints might be in order.


----------



## Arcb

Not the great lakes. Not sure it's clue time. But... the current is tidal. Took this pic after a really tough b ar crossing that nearly ripped our rudders out of the cassettes.


----------



## paulk

Ocean City, MD? Don’t see any palm trees, so less likely to be FL.


----------



## Arcb

Might be Florida...


----------



## Arcb

I thought this popular snowbird destination might get recognised.

Time for a clue. Here I am making landfall from the North West of the city.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> I thought this popular snowbird destination might get recognised.
> 
> Time for a clue. Here I am making landfall from the North West of the city.


Well that explains it! We don't migrate as we love our snow! Never boated much in Florida as it seems to be either hurricane season, too hot, or great boating or ski season here. Must admit the water in your first pic did not look very tropical and pretty churned up thus why guessed elsewhere. If you are approaching from the NW then must assume Florida Gulf coast, but beyond that no clue so will let others with far more boating experience in the Sunshine state weigh in. A wild guess would be Ft. Meyers but i also have no clue what that looks like from a boat just some photos friends shared from a vacation there last year in a beach condo.

Meanwhile your reference about a rudder cassette had me wondering what you sail. Your last pic helped answer that!


----------



## Arcb

It's not Fort Myers.

Another clue. I camped that night on the beach, pretty well where I took that photo from. I am on an island and the photo is of an island.

Here is a pic of Fort Myers for you, just because I like the pic.

Edit, oh, and Fort Myers was my last stop before landing at the location where the first pic was taken.


----------



## Interlude

Well this still shows my lack of knowledge on that coast in particular! If you were approaching from the NW and Ft. Meyers was a last stop, then you were heading toward Naples, Marco Island and that area but truly will never recognize any pictures from there! Appreciate the hints though!

We also sail small craft in addition to our PSC 31 as you may have noticed with my ID. I have considered, (Susan is not!) participating in the Florida 120. Have included the link below. Since you sail and camp with the catamaran and clearly spend time in Florida, you may wanna check it out. Seems to be a pretty well organized and fun event.

https://swidmier.wixsite.com/fl120

You must have been to the Chesapeake and the Rappahannock to have recognized Parrot Island so quickly. If heading there again don't hesitate to PM me and will try and hook up!


----------



## Arcb

Was there a guess in there interlude? You are in the right ball park.


----------



## paulk

I’ll take a shot at Marco Island. Looks like a decent day’s sail from Ft. Myers.


----------



## Arcb

PaulK has it. Its about 45 miles down the coast from Fort Myers, so not a bad day on a beach cat. We were reefed or double reefed most of the day. Took about 7 hours.

There is quite a bit of free legal camping on the islands around Marco, which ironically, makes it a pretty good cruising area for small boats on a tight budget.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Was there a guess in there interlude? You are in the right ball park.


I had my idea, but truly it is best someone who knows get the chance rather than me continuing to just guess! Your hints made my "ballpark" even possible. The key was approach from NW and Ft. Meyers last stop.

Nice photo of your cat on the beach btw! Do check out the Florida 120 link.


----------



## paulk

This one is not in the U.S. If you look carefully you will see a lot of Stars being drysailed at the Yacht Club because they have a major regatta there in December every year. The ferry (dock partially hidden by the cactus) runs to Bastia and Ajaccio.


----------



## Interlude

Nice pic of Nice!

I'm envious, must be a nice place......too many puns!


----------



## paulk

Right you are, Interlude! Have at it! 
(Sorry for delayed response - went to Mystic Seaport today...)


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Right you are, Interlude! Have at it!
> (Sorry for delayed response - went to Mystic Seaport today...)


Couldn't think of a better distraction, nice town!

Hmmm.... don't want this to be too difficult yet have been quilty of posting many iconic locations so far, still am sticking to the been there, took the picture personally self imposed rule, so....

Still iconic, can't help myself! Need the location and name of ice field for the conch. Had other more difficult locations that are less iconic or visited but soon to be back with no internet so want hand off that conch soon! Not as warm as the French Riviera but as memorable.


----------



## paulk

Could it be Sawyer Glacier in Tracy Arm, AK?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Could it be Sawyer Glacier in Tracy Arm, AK?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracy_Arm

Handing the conch right back! Y'all have fun! Gunna be away from connectivity for a few days.

A couple views of another less well known glacier that actually is still advancing at a pretty good rate, or at least least was when we were up there last. Spent some time with folks who call the face of it home, across the river anyway. They take a skiff and a barge and go over to pick floating ice onto the barge as that was their refrigeration. They always worried about a big chunk calving and the resultant wave swamping them. Only accessible by seaplane.

It's a different world. In the lower 48 it is against the law to carry a loaded gun into a National Park, up there it is against the law to not have one! Otta be on most folk's bucket list and if you can arrange to go for an extend block even better. We spent June and July by boat, by cruise ship, by seaplane, and by 4 wheel drive and just scratched the surface.

Oh and for us East Coast types, major adjustment when ya return between the culture, time zones (Alaska is further west than Pacific time zone), and it being daylight till 2 AM with sunrise staring at 4! Was useless for a week!


----------



## paulk

My brother lives in Juneau and heads up to Tracy Arm all the time on his J/30. This shot is not in Alaska. This resort town has been attracting day trippers since the 1840’s. Look at all those tour buses!


----------



## Interlude

Damn...wasn't gunna do this cuz leaving early tomorrow but made the mistake of looking as was urning in for the night!

My, Brighton does have a bunch of buses don't it!? 

Promise will deal with this before i disappear.


----------



## paulk

Bingo for Interlude. Brighton makes tawdry look normal. How many t-shirts do you need?


----------



## Interlude

Alright, hope this uploads as working in a remote location with almost zero internet again using a hotspot like had to do before. Why do I set myself up for this!!!!

This otta go quick and need to hand the conch off for rest of day before the bandwidth disappears. Will include a hint up front, though prob not needed. Dorian was an unwelcome visitor.


----------



## paulk

Good clues in the picture. The state of North Carolina operates a ferry named the Fred J. Upton. The picture looks like it is likely at the Cape Hatteras stop.


----------



## Interlude

The state flag def confirms that.....not Hatteras though.


----------



## paulk

Dang. Angle isn’t right for it to be Southport - not closed off enough. Aurora?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Dang. Angle isn't right for it to be Southport - not closed off enough. Aurora?


The inlet was correct just not Hatteras. A true island, as only accessible by boat!


----------



## paulk

Fort Fisher seems to have the only other possibly matching topography.


----------



## Interlude

I fear I may have misled. The inlet is indeed crossed by the Hatteras ferry but the "stop" as you have identified it is not Hatteras. The ferry terminal shown is located on an island where one of it's former more unsavory inhabitants was the infamous Edward Teach, more commonly known as Blackbeard.


----------



## paulk

Ocracoke is about the only place left!


----------



## Arcb

Unless, Cedar Island?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Ocracoke is about the only place left!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocracoke,_North_Carolina

Back in semi civilization. Sorry for delays in replies.

We have been to beaches from below the equator to above the arctic circle and have found many wonderful places as a result. We still feel Ocracoke speaks to us on so many levels since I first walked across the dunes over 40 years ago. The Coast Guard Station there, now decommissioned and turned over to cultural events, was considered remote duty for the service. Many changes have occurred since then but it still is one of our favorite places on this planet.

Well paulk we seem to be handing the conch back and forth, along with Arcb!

Have gone from 3,760 in elevation this morning to 838 where we are now back home and will be heading to near sea level tonight. Gunna go check on Interlude and find some seafood!


----------



## paulk

This should open the field up a touch... 
What can you tell us about the where and why of the vessels here?


----------



## RobGallagher

Sailfest, New London, CT ?


----------



## paulk

Negative, though it is in the United States despite neither of the vessels being built there.


----------



## SanderO

Mystic


----------



## jvlassak

New York South Street Seaport?


----------



## jvlassak

Or Greenport Marina, NY


----------



## Interlude

not sure the where, though New York is a great guess by jvlassak.., but definitely know the what on the L'Hermione as she is the replica of the ship, first built in 1779 that brought La Fayette back to America to rejoin the war for independence in 1780. 

If not New York then my guess would be Philadelphia where the original L'Hermione entertained a meal that Washington, Lafayette and delegates of the Continental Congress enjoyed on board the her in 1781.

an fyi...it took almost a decade to build the replica, less than a year for the original!


----------



## jvlassak

She participated in a tall ship event sailing from Philadelphia to Castine with various stops in between in 2015. Wasn't the original Hermione captured by the British?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> She participated in a tall ship event sailing from Philadelphia to Castine with various stops in between in 2015. Wasn't the original Hermione captured by the British?


 She grounded and was wrecked in 1793.

The replica made many stops after her arrival in America in June of 2015. The first was Yorktown where the original participated in the blockade that eventually forced Cornwall's surrender. Not totally sure of all places visited but for sure she made stops at Mt. Vernon, Annapolis, Baltimore, Philadelphia and New York, the then capitol of America during the revolution, in time for the 4th. From there to Boston, then a final stop in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia before retuning to France. Not sure about Castine but do know the original sailed there sometime in the spring of 1780 to check out the strength of the British garrison stationed there.

....next to lighthouses, tall ships are one of my favorite marine interests. A good friend of our's, who is a Commander in the Coast Guard, has had Eagle as her duty station. Got some stories there!

....oh forgot there are two ships in the ID. If the second ship happens to be the Moshulu, then the picture was indeed taken in Philadelphia.


----------



## paulk

jvlasssak is right on the port, and others have filled in about l’Hermione. She was built in the same dry dock as the original, at the Royal Shipyard in Rochefort. Fundraising made it take a long time. It’s also a lot quicker if you have thousands of workers and fairly standardized parts on hand in the dockyard, back in the 1700’s. One of her 12-pounder cannons is from the original ship - retrieved shortly after she was wrecked. The others were cast at the same foundry that made the first ones. Launched in 1779, she was pretty much brand-new when she carried Lafayette to Boston, to tell Washington that France would help in our Revolution. Since her visit to the U.S., Hermione continues voyaging to northern France and the Med, with more trips planned. 

Since South Street Seaport is in New York, the other ship is the Wavertree, an English freighter built in 1885 of iron. Note that she has no sails bent, while the Hermione has hers in neat harbor furls. 

Take it away jlassak!


----------



## jvlassak

Okay, here's a picture I took a couple weeks ago. One hint - the economic activity associated with the jetty (and others just like it) was extremely important and cause for war...


----------



## jvlassak

Not sure why the picture is showing upside down - here's another try. Hopefully, it'll come out right this time.


----------



## paulk

For a moment it looked like it might be in Australia.


----------



## Arcb

Islas Ballestas, Peru?


----------



## jvlassak

Amazing, Arcb, you got it. Was it the clue or did you recognize the place? One of the guano islands off the coast of Peru. Several wars were waged to control guano production, and there is still some lingering resentment between Peru and Chile as a result.


----------



## Arcb

I haven't been there. That is a pretty unique jetty though. I googled "cantilever suspension jetty". My hunch was right, there aren't that many of them around. Google took me right to it


----------



## jvlassak

Great sleuthing! You're right, the jetty is quite unique. There are several of them on the islands, all similar in construction. I can only imagine what it must have been like to dock a boat and load it with guano.


----------



## Arcb

I saw wild Cariboua on the shore of this fresh water fjord.


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> I saw wild Cariboua on the shore of this fresh water fjord.


That's got to be Gros Morne...


----------



## Arcb

West Bròok Pond, Gros Morne, Newfoundland. Spent two weeks in the back country there sleeping on the ground in a goretex bivy. If I go back I will bring a proper tent


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> West Bròok Pond, Gros Morne, Newfoundland. Spent two weeks in the back country there sleeping on the ground in a goretex bivy. If I go back I will bring a proper tent


The two weeks on the Rock was one of the best holidays I have ever taken. I am unspeakably jealous of Mike O'Reilly for actually being able to cruise there...

So. Guess the location of this marina.


----------



## paulk

Big hill in the back, so it’s not Florida.


----------



## Interlude

Marina Del Rey in the foreign country of California!


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Marina Del Rey in the foreign country of California!


Weirdest marina I have ever been in. We pulled in after sunset so the next morning I headed for the beach and found it in the actual marina at the end of the docks. :grin

You're up.


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Weirdest marina I have ever been in. We pulled in after sunset so the next morning I headed for the beach and found it in the actual marina at the end of the docks. :grin
> 
> You're up.


Yeah it seems to have a superlative as "largest man made marina" with over 5,000 boats that call it home. Also the second most polluted beach in the country of California! I agree, kinda weird!

Meanwhile looking for the body of water and the port seen in the distance. Bonus appreciation points if you can ID my vantage point for taking the picture!


----------



## paulk

Not big enough to be Juneau, plus no cruise ships. Sitka is flatter. Ketchican? Not sure what’s up the hill from there. We went to the town dump to look for eagles and bears, but it was too foggy to see what the view might have been.


----------



## Arcb

Skagway?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Not big enough to be Juneau, plus no cruise ships. Sitka is flatter. Ketchican? Not sure what's up the hill from there. We went to the town dump to look for eagles and bears, but it was too foggy to see what the view might have been.


Looks can be deceiving


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Skagway?


The town's name is derived from shԍagéi, a Tlingit idiom which figuratively refers to rough seas in the Taiya Inlet, which are caused by strong north winds. Literally, shԍagéi means beautiful woman. The word is also a gerund (verbal noun), derived from the Tlingit verb theme -sha-ka-l-ԍéi, which means, in the case of a woman, to be beautiful.

The reason for its figurative meaning is that Shԍagéi is the nickname of Kanagoo, a mythical woman who transformed herself into stone at the bay there and who (according to legend) now causes the strong, channeled winds which blow. The rough seas caused by these winds have therefore been referred to by the use of Kanagoo's nickname, which is Shԍagéi or the Anglicized name it is now.

The Kanagoo stone formation is Face Mountain, which is seen from the bay. The Tlingit name for Face Mountain is Kanagoo Yahaa.

Not saying wrong or right but the request was of both place and body of water being necessary to hold the conch!

The above hint otta make that easier!

My vantage point for taking the picture was not necessary for the ID but many bonus points assigned if it can be guessed!


----------



## tempest

Skagway, Taiya River, From Goat Lake?


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Skagway, Taiya River, From Goat Lake?


Well Skagway is located in a narrow glaciated valley at the head of the Taiya Inlet, the north end of the Lynn Canal, which is the most northern fjord on the Inside Passage on the south coast of Alaska. It is in the Alaska panhandle about 90 miles northwest of Juneau, Alaska's capital city, which has no roads in or out unlike Skagway, which is one of the few towns actually connected to the lower 48 by a road, though quite an interesting road it is and wasn't so until some time in the late 1970's.

The picture was from pretty high up along the Klondike Hwy. roughly parallel to the trail used by the prospectors going through White Pass to Canada where there they constructed barges to float down the Yukon River to the gold fields near Dawson. Can't begin to imagine such a journey.

Goat Lake is in Washington State.

Batter up...!


----------



## Capt Len

You can go the other way too. Late seventies I took 2 vessels 42' and a 48' on trailers up that hill,and over the Demptser to Inuvik. Quite a trip.


----------



## Arcb

I will go off topic for a sec to recomend a book "Klondike" by Pierre Burton. By far the best book I have read on the Klondike gold rush. Even back then, Mounties were stationed on a high mountain pass to collect 6 shooters from visitors from the south.


----------



## tempest

I'm not sure if Batter up means I was correct, or that I struck out? However, there is a Goat Lake in the mountains above Skagway it's the source a Hydro-electric plant that provides power to the town. Arctic Grayling were stocked in the lake.

If I was correct, I'm happy to pass the Conch to Arcb if he'll take it.


----------



## Arcb

You go ahead Tempest. I didn't get the body of water. Or some one else if you don't want to.


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> I'm not sure if Batter up means I was correct, or that I struck out? However, there is a Goat Lake in the mountains above Skagway it's the source a Hydro-electric plant that provides power to the town. Arctic Grayling were stocked in the lake.
> 
> If I was correct, I'm happy to pass the Conch to Arcb if he'll take it.


You both were correct on the town just was still looking for the body of water! Pinch hitting I'm sure would be perfectly acceptable especially since you both got a piece of the ball!

Meanwhile had no idea that the lake above Skagway was called Goat Lake as well as the Lake in Washington State! Guess goats just don't hang out in one place eh?! Skagway's new gold rush is the close to 1,000,000 annual visitors that show up by cruise ship. Think there are somewhere around 1,000 actual year round residents, whereas at the height of the gold rush think I remember there being about 8,000ish and 100,000ish total prospectors going through Skagway. It appears those cruise liners are made of gold!

...regardless time for another ID.


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> You go ahead Tempest. I didn't get the body of water. Or some one else if you don't want to.


Ok, Gotta take the pup to the Vet, will work on it when I return.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126584&thumb=1

I'll hold off on any clues for a bit. Other than we're back in the Eastern U.S.


----------



## RobGallagher

Can I give a hint...


----------



## Interlude

Imma not gunna say but it is one of our favorite spots on the East Coast! Been there soooo many times. Time for another to hold the conch.


----------



## paulk

Fixed dock, so apparently not too much tide.


----------



## tempest

O,K. Perhaps time for a little hint. ;-) 

It's a Village! However, there is a CG station there. Probably not an Inlet that many would dare, a Tiger could Run aground here.


----------



## paulk

The lighthouse at Oregon Inlet is striped, so that’s not it.


----------



## paulk

Is that Ocracoke again? The lighthouse there is white, and apparently the oldest in NC. You did say that you and Blackbeard liked hanging out there.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Is that Ocracoke again? The lighthouse there is white, and apparently the oldest in NC. You did say that you and Blackbeard liked hanging out there.


Yes, it is Ocracoke ! Sorry if we've already been there, memory and all that! ;-)

Your turn


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> O,K. Perhaps time for a little hint. ;-)
> 
> It's a Village! However, there is a CG station there. Probably not an Inlet that many would dare, a Tiger could Run aground here.


The CG station there was decommissioned at least a decade ago. The inlet there is a mighty tricky piece of water as frankly all of the Pamlico sound. The reference to Blackbeard was from the pic I posted with the Ferry terminal at the other end of the island a few posts ago but yup we have been to the lighthouse here as well! (....page 52) Heck I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast!

For what is worth Ocracoke is place worth visiting more than once!


----------



## tempest

Ahh page 52. Seems like so long ago! ;-) I believe that the CG still maintains a seasonal presence there, and operates out of a small sub-station from their main base in Hatteras. 

So Paulk, are you taking the helm? or do I need to post one that hasn't been already posted?


----------



## paulk

We avoid places like that because you get sand in your shoes.

Not much sand here. This New England yacht club is named for the nearby city that it moved from. They have an impressive fleet of cruisers that race to Monhegan Island and a huge number of Etchells 22’s that zip around the buoys. Very friendly place where you cannot buy a drink; it’s BYO, and they share if you didn’t bring yours.


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Ahh page 52. Seems like so long ago! ;-) I believe that the CG still maintains a seasonal presence there, and operates out of a small sub-station from their main base in Hatteras.
> 
> So Paulk, are you taking the helm? or do I need to post one that hasn't been already posted?


indeed they do and as such there is no longer an "Ocracoke" station but a seasonal presence there as sub station from Hatteras. Was so sorry to see the Ocracoke station close.

Link giving the particulars: https://media.defense.gov/2017/Jul/04/2001772876/-1/-1/0/OCRACOKE.PDF

Their surf boat is pretty impressive!


----------



## jvlassak

Portland yacht club?


----------



## paulk

Current USCG site shows Ocracoke as “seasonal”.
Took me a while to find, but photo is posted above. Would like to know the name of the club and where it is - since it’s not where its name says. And it’s not the NYYC Newport Station.


----------



## jvlassak

Portland Yacht Club in Falmouth?


----------



## paulk

jv will have to be promoted to the varsity! Good call. Portland YC in Falmouth, ME hosts a fleet of some 20+ Etchells that race midweek as well as other occasions, and is a short Uber-ride from the attractions of the “big city”, without the constant wakes and noise that marinas there suffer from. Take it away, jv!


----------



## jvlassak

Okay, here goes. This was a wonderful place we visited a few years ago...


----------



## paulk

Greece has a LOT of islands with little harbors


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Greece has a LOT of islands with little harbors


Almost as many as lighthouses here...


----------



## Minnewaska

jvlassak said:


> Okay, here goes. This was a wonderful place we visited a few years ago...


It's an '04 to '09 Jeanneau 49/50, the little sibling to our boat. Wait, that's probably not the question........ :grin


----------



## Arcb

Panormitis, Symi, Greece


----------



## jvlassak

Arcb said:


> Panormitis, Symi, Greece


Arcb - how do you do it? Spot on.


----------



## paulk

jvlassak said:


> Arcb - how do you do it? Spot on.


It was obviously noon, based on the few people walking about. He looked at the shadow cast by the flagpole and the date given, and zeroed in on a narrow latitude. Crossed that with knowing it was in Greece, and Bingo!


----------



## Arcb

Oh, the flag of the Greek Orthodox Church let me know I was likely looking for a Cathedral or Monastery 

Here is one, not as warm as Greece.


----------



## jvlassak

Sydney, Nova Scotia?


----------



## Arcb

Sydney it is, that was quick. Not sure if it helped at all, but there is a 60 foot tall fiddle at the cruise ship terminal.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Oh, the flag of the Greek Orthodox Church let me know I was likely looking for a Cathedral or Monastery
> 
> Here is one, not as warm as Greece.


It can be warmer! The signs saying Port of Sydney kinda helped!:grin


----------



## Arcb

Oops, didn't know the sign was legible, wasn't on my phone when I posted it


----------



## jvlassak

The sign wasn't legible. I tried, but no dice. The thing that gave it away was the weather (oh, and the fiddle also helped...). Let me look for another picture.


----------



## jvlassak

Here's the next one - name of harbor, please?


----------



## SanderO

Camden ME


----------



## jvlassak

SanderO said:


> Camden ME


Camden is nice, but this isn't it -


----------



## tempest

I want to say Vinalhaven


----------



## jvlassak

Vinalhaven, beautiful place too - but that's the name of an island, not a harbor...


----------



## tempest

Carvers Harbor. then ?


----------



## jvlassak

tempest said:


> Carvers Harbor. then ?


Yes, that's it. A real working harbor full of lobster boats, a good grocery store, fuel, but no water...


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> The sign wasn't legible. I tried, but no dice. The thing that gave it away was the weather (oh, and the fiddle also helped...). Let me look for another picture.


just for reference there are things you can do to make images a bit more readable. You do have to understand you cannot replace what is not there but you can enhance what is there to the point of better recognition. It also helps to have actually seen the original!


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> just for reference there are things you can do to make images a bit more readable. You do have to understand you cannot replace what is not there but you can enhance what is there to the point of better recognition. It also helps to have actually seen the original!


Yes, I know that's possible - is there any software or app that makes it easy to do? (sorry for the drift)


----------



## Arcb

Interlude said:


> It also helps to have actually seen the original!


That was the original 

I took it with my phone when I was standing on the pier. This is where I was standing when I took it


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126636&thumb=1

A stop over maybe?


----------



## RobGallagher

Monhegan, Maine


----------



## tempest

Population about 70. All yours Rob.


----------



## RobGallagher

And away we go.... Also a public service announcement. If you get to this neck of the woods, check this place out, great cause.


----------



## jvlassak

Khao Lak, Thailand?


----------



## Arcb

I was going to go with Thailand too. Chao Phraya River?


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> That was the original
> 
> I took it with my phone when I was standing on the pier. This is where I was standing when I took it


I meant personally see the original! We did a trip up through there a few years ago. The Canadian Maritimes has always held a fascination for me. Sort of the Alaska of the East Coast.


----------



## RobGallagher

No and no. There is another little clue in the photo.


----------



## tempest

Sea Turtle Conservation Center, Phang NGA ?


----------



## jvlassak

tempest said:


> Sea Turtle Conservation Center, Phang NGA ?


That's what I thought initially too. Hence Khao Lak, but apparently that isn't it.


----------



## jvlassak

Royal Thai Navy Sea Turtle Conservation Center in Sattahip, close to Rayong


----------



## RobGallagher

jvlassak said:


> Royal Thai Navy Sea Turtle Conservation Center in Sattahip, close to Rayong


And... we have a winner. Check it out if you ever get the chance.

You sir are up.


----------



## jvlassak

Here's a picture I took many years ago on our first overnight "cruise". I was sailing a Precision 23 with four aboard.


----------



## tempest

is that the Blynman bridge to the annisquam canal?


----------



## jvlassak

You got it - the picture is taken from the canal side, so I was hoping it would be slightly less familiar - unless, of course, your boat is in the marina right after the bridge. We sailed up the Annisquam river, and then around Cape Anne to Rockport - a very nice sail for a small boat like a Precision.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126672&thumb=1

I'm back, with another light


----------



## Arcb

Looks like New York city in the background.


----------



## jvlassak

Robbins Reef Light, Upper New York Bay?


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> Looks like New York city in the background.


Can you name the light ? ;-)


----------



## tempest

jvlassak said:


> Robbins Reef Light, Upper New York Bay?


Wow, that didn't take long! I'm going to have to go further afield next time!

You're up!


----------



## jvlassak

Okay, this one is a little farther afield, although not quite as far as a couple of my previous postings.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

jvlassak said:


> Okay, this one is a little farther afield, although not quite as far as a couple of my previous postings.


What a lovely little Croatian port!

I have only been to Dubrovnik and Split so I don't know this one. But I am sailing the area in July with friends when they charter a boat... So I will tell you then. :grin

Mark


----------



## jvlassak

Mark, you're close. Those are wonderful places. Also check out Trogir while you're there. If we have to wait until July, this thread is in trouble. Given past history, though, it'll only be another few minutes...


----------



## Interlude

Port in Milna, Brac Island, Croatia. Love the tall ship regardless!


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Port in Milna, Brac Island, Croatia. Love the tall ship regardless!


Yup, that's it. Wonderful little place... Your turn.


----------



## Interlude

Digging deep into personal photos the are not so recognizable that I might as well include the name with them or those that are personally meaningful such as a quiet anchorage but with zero chance of recognition by anyone except us. Let's see how this one goes. Pictures are from same location but different directions and different times of year. Incredible food (off boat to table), nice docks (though only a few larger slips), a little tricky entrance channel but plenty depth. Try to not arrive on a weekend in season as may not have space at docks, plus wait a good while for food. (Worth wait!)

Name of the creek, and the restaurant (or the seafood company that runs it)

.....and then once ya know where, plan a visit!


----------



## tempest

What is the Rappahannock Oyster Company on Locklies Creek Rd. in Topping Va.


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> What is the Rappahannock Oyster Company on Locklies Creek Rd. in Topping Va.


Merrior is the restaurant and tasting room. We usually only venture over during the week if there. New manager this year and a few growing pains but heading the right direction again. It's amazing that from the time the oysters are hauled from the boat to on a plate in Chicago is only a day. Also they have a couple restaurants in RVA and DC as well now.

https://www.rroysters.com/restaurants/merroir

One of the sailboat masts in the second picture is Interlude. Regent Point, our home port.

Gunna be out of "internetness" for a week staring tomorrow so have fun y'all! Tempest you may blow the conch!


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126700&thumb=1

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126702&thumb=1

In Keeping with the Out of the Way waterside dining theme, This one's up a River from a River ;-)


----------



## -OvO-

Looks like a good spot for more liquid therapy.

(I'll claim this one: Hancock Harbor, Greenwich NJ.)

Going to take a few minutes to find an interesting but not impossible photo for y'all to chase down.


----------



## tempest

-OvO- said:


> Looks like a good spot for more liquid therapy.
> 
> (I'll claim this one: Hancock Harbor, Greenwich NJ.)
> 
> Going to take a few minutes to find an interesting but not impossible photo for y'all to chase down.


Can you name the Restaurant? ;-)


----------



## -OvO-

This is one Arcb is likely to know. First clue is the date: 20191215_1229. (I guess that's the second clue, isn't it.) The building to the right is the out-of-the-way restaurant but you don't need to name it.


----------



## -OvO-

tempest said:


> Can you name the Restaurant? ;-)


Yah, it's the bait box.


----------



## -OvO-

And a view from the restaurant which probably doesn't help a lot unless you're already familiar with the locale.


----------



## -OvO-

okay, I expect this is the giveaway, with just a little bit of digging. (funny, google image search thinks this is "playground")


----------



## Arcb

Clayton New York?


----------



## -OvO-

See, I knew you'd guess it. Did you need the second clue? I like this picture of Big Toot and Little Toot snugged up close inside.


----------



## tempest




----------



## -OvO-

I knew a guy who used to load coal onto steamers on those docks back during Prohibition ... and smuggle a little Canadian whiskey on the side. FWIW, the restaurant here is DiPrinzio's Kitchen. Three hours free docking, please tip the dockhands, no overnights.


----------



## Arcb

I definitely needed the clues. I recognised the US Corps of Army Engineers buoy tender right away, but didn't know where. The second clue clearly showed buoy #241, which is off Cape Vincent, so figured Clayton made sense. 

Here are a couple more working boats, there is even a catamaran for the multi hull crowd.


----------



## -OvO-

I think I know the boat, just trying to track down the location.


----------



## -OvO-

Got it. The Wm Lyon MacKenzie, seen in this photo with a little more context and resolution. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZSBp58wAr...nRYhs/s1600/2014+0808+Toronto+FS+Sta334+h.jpg at Toronto Fire&Marine Sta 334 - JJQ6+3G Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## -OvO-

Ok, this shouldn't be quite as hard as it seems at first glance, if people can apply the same analytical skills as earlier in the thread.


----------



## Arcb

OvO got it, the Toronto Fireboat on the left and the CCGS Simmonds on the right. Must be one of the older digital photos I have. I took it from an old apartment I havrn't lived in for at least 15 years.

I see OvO was confident enough in the answer to move on


----------



## -OvO-

But no guesses on the latest? Okay, second clue: it's salt, not fresh. (the first clue was in the post itself)


----------



## -OvO-

Third clue: judging by the docks, there doesn't appear to be a great deal of variation in the water level.


----------



## Arcb

Key Largo?


----------



## -OvO-

Ah, you got the first clue. It is indeed Key Largo. I won't make you guess the mile marker. I thought mom was pretty confident to go on that SUP fully-dressed. Or dressed as much as anyone does in the Keys. And junior was brave to ride along at croc level, though I'm guessing she was illiterate.


----------



## Arcb

Don't know the mile marker, Bay looked familiar.

Here's one.


----------



## tempest

Sandy, palm tree lined road, somewhere in paradise ;-)

Maybe Long Key Campground?


----------



## Arcb

My clue was going to be it is an inexpensive place to spend the night, but I see you figured that out 

Here's another angle.


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> My clue was going to be it is an inexpensive place to spend the night, but I see you figured that out
> 
> Here's another angle.


It was really a lucky guess. But I did remember that you take part in a small boat race.

This is one of my favorite spots/towns. Never sailed there, it's a little skinny getting into.

There's a big clue in the Photo.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126752&thumb=1


----------



## Arcb

Ooops Tempest, you did not get it. Right state but wrong location. Take it away if you want, but you are several hundred miles away. 

This is the south side of the island. I am drag racing with Randy Smyth.


----------



## tempest

ahh, Sorry misread your initial response. Ball is still yours. Will continue to work on it.


----------



## -OvO-

I'm perplexed. Is there a cannon somewhere nearby?


----------



## RobGallagher

This is killing me. I think I know, but I wont' reply until I can come up with a new photo I have taken....


----------



## Arcb

-OvO- said:


> I'm perplexed. Is there a cannon somewhere nearby?


Don't want to give too much away as I think there are several posters that are close.

But yes, there is a Fort near by.


----------



## -OvO-

I have a guess but I'll wait for Rob.


----------



## Arcb

Alright, maybe not enough clues. I think it's time to defer to Tempests photo. 

The answer by the way is Tampa, Florida.


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> Alright, maybe not enough clues. I think it's time to defer to Tempests photo.
> 
> The answer by the way is Tampa, Florida.


Well, I was thinking Perhaps, Fort Clinch Campground, so I was on the wrong coast. ;-)


----------



## -OvO-

Oh, I was close. I was thinking Fort DeSoto Park.


----------



## Arcb

-OvO- said:


> Oh, I was close. I was thinking Fort DeSoto Park.


Yes, it was Fort Desoto. I would have taken Tampa or Fort Desoto. Awesome camp ground. Books up to 100% capacity 6 months in advance. Camping there next week actually.


----------



## -OvO-

OK, so the real challenge is ... how close can I get? Is it .. here? https://www.google.com/maps/place/76VVJ7QJ+7C


----------



## Arcb

I don't remember the site number. It was on the north side, waterfront site. That's all I really remember.


----------



## -OvO-

tempest's picture has me stumped without more clues. Which side of the Mississippi is it on?


----------



## Arcb

Ha, ha. My biggest issue is I am out of reasonably identifiable pics. 

Until later in the week when I will be visiting the coast of SC, NC, Georgia and Florida 

Then it's game on.


----------



## tempest

-OvO- said:


> tempest's picture has me stumped without more clues. Which side of the Mississippi is it on?


I thought the Documentation number was a good clue. 

East Coast, Peninsula, small town, known for a certain bivalve.


----------



## jvlassak

Time for another clue?


----------



## tempest

Oysters! 

it's harbor entrance is from a Bay. 

The Peninsula it's on is named after a Fish.

A Bostonian would know this place!


----------



## -OvO-

Wellfleet MA -- but, where is this dock? I recall the inner harbor as being a lot more developed.


----------



## tempest

-OvO- said:


> Wellfleet MA -- but, where is this dock? I recall the inner harbor as being a lot more developed.


Wellfleet it is ! Wellfleet Oysters!

A search of the documentation # from the boat in the photo, would have solved it too.

Take a look at an aerial view. There's the main town dock and then there's smaller piers that branch off.
One over toward Mayo beach.

Ball is in your court.


----------



## -OvO-

I did search the doc# but it only showed me the vessel name and flag but not home port. Maybe there's another source of data I don't know about. I had it pretty well decided after the "bivalve" clue but I wasn't sure if there mightn't be another named shellfish somewhere on the east coast. I agree, Wellfleet's a nice town, but I prefer Truro. 

This next one is a few years old. Now there's a few more houses in view and a popular pie shop.


----------



## Telesail

It reminds me of the approach into Southwest Harbor on Mt Desert Island...


----------



## -OvO-

If you asked someone, on your approach, you might be told "you can't get theya from heah." I would say "it's a fah piece back the way you came".


----------



## tempest

Lets narrow it down a little. Are we somewhere on the great lakes?


----------



## -OvO-

Not in the Great Lakes, but it is in the USA.


----------



## tempest

Muscongus Bay, Maine?


----------



## FunkyJunk

Plymouth Bay, Massachusetts


----------



## paulk

The accent clues puts it in Maine. The hills indicate somewhere north of Camden. The vegetation (lack of pines) might put it well north. Blue Hill or Frenchman’s Bay?


----------



## Minnewaska

Castine, ME


----------



## -OvO-

Sorry, I've accidentally mislead you. The original guess, Mt Desert Island is in Maine, about ten miles from Bar Harbor Airport. The sailboat and photographed landmasses are not in Maine; they are elsewhere in the USA - also about ten miles as the gull flies from an airport that's a bit bigger than BHB, but you'll need to make at least one connection to get theayah. I'm not going to try to reproduce the local accent in text as I think that would be even more confusing.


----------



## tempest

Ok, Let's try the west coast then. San Juan islands. Deer Harbor perhaps. Island Pie.


----------



## -OvO-

'nother clue: A famous pervert and notorious criminal used to live very near here. No, it's not West Palm Beach.


----------



## paulk

Nixon lived in San Clemente...
It looks hot and dry. Hills pretty much preclude anything on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## -OvO-

I guess "famous pervert" doesn't narrow it down very much, does it? It will in hindsight. It's not particularly dry, no. A resident Sailnetter also lived near this location at about the same time (I have no reason to believe they were acquainted!) but he hasn't been active in these forums for a few years now. (I hope he's okay).


----------



## tempest

Which US coast might be a good clue. ;-) 

I'm going to guess west coast, maybe Anacortes area.


----------



## Minnewaska

Think I've got it, but I'm going to be leaving shortly for two days and couldn't post a replacement pic. I'll have forum access, but not access to my pics.

Is there a unique food vending boat in the anchorage off your bow? May be the US, but that's another country in the background?


----------



## Telesail

The clue says it is Great St James Island in USVI


----------



## Minnewaska

Not a pie shop, it's a Pi shop.


----------



## Zanshin

Hatches are open indicates a warm place, although there's no Bimini. It has mooring balls and my first thought was St. John but I cannot place the view. But perhaps it is the view from Cinnamon Bay?

p.s. I didn't realize that there was another page and missed all these clues...


----------



## -OvO-

I thought Zanshin would nail it first, but Minne did; the location is Christmas Cove. The perv pol pal was, of course, Jeff Epstein, who settled there around the time the photo was taken. The picture predates pizza pie, so ... "in before pedo island?" I think Minne will agree to cede the next photo to Telesail.


----------



## Telesail

Hopefully the limited internet where I am now will not garble the attachment. 

An oldie from an early family cruise but still one of my favorite spots...


----------



## Telesail

Time for a hint? Mainland USA on a cape...


----------



## SanderO

huge tide range... Maine or there abouts


----------



## Telesail

Not Maine but indeed a large tidal range...


----------



## SanderO

tide range is up in the north latitudes... I know some of ME but don't recognize the image,


----------



## hpeer

New Hampshire? 

It’s east coast from church steeple and the Down East boat. 

Internet too slow to look at a map.

SWAG. York Harbor?


----------



## jvlassak

Rockport, ma


----------



## tempest

Gloucester, Ma.


----------



## paulk

Rockport MA?


----------



## flyrod

Rockport, Ma.


----------



## jvlassak

The Motif #1 building is a dead giveaway. We were docked next to it on our first cruise in our Precision 23 - the tides are impressive!


----------



## Telesail

Jvlassak has the conch. 

Cute little harbor and very friendly at the yacht club. Need to use fender boards if towing up at the dock but lots of floats to use instead. In a lot of weathers, the anchorage to the north of the harbor is fine.


----------



## jvlassak

I'm starting to run out of pictures that are readily recognizable without being too obvious. Here's an easy one. Name of the city as well as vantage point. This was taken on our first cruise on our current boat, about eight years ago.


----------



## -OvO-

Huh, that looks like you took a shot of Boston due west from the overlook on top of Spectacle Island with a big zoom lens at sunset. How you got your boat up there must be an interesting story.


----------



## jvlassak

-OvO- said:


> Huh, that looks like you took a shot of Boston due west from the overlook on top of Spectacle Island with a big zoom lens at sunset. How you got your boat up there must be an interesting story.


You got it, except for the big zoom lens! Hauling the boat up there was quite a chore, fortunately our kids were there to help....:wink

There is a little marina at Spectacle Island, which is where we spent the night. It was one of the first times we spent the night on our current boat.


----------



## -OvO-

Kind of hard now to find photos that aren't total giveaways. Here's one that's going to be obvious to anyone that's been there, and ... not, to anyone else.


----------



## tempest

Soper's Hole


----------



## -OvO-

tempest said:


> Soper's Hole


Correct, now *you* have to come up with a picture!


----------



## tempest

I'm out of phone pictures, so, I'd have to take pictures of pictures.

So, I'll toss this one up. We'll see if clues are reguired.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126870&thumb=1


----------



## RobGallagher

Point Pleasant NJ


----------



## tempest

Yes, indeed! Point Pleasant Canal. Possibly, more challenging than the East River. Catch this canal at the wrong time and you'd think you were in a washing machine. 

You're at the plate!


----------



## RobGallagher

This one is easy. I went with it because once you find out what it is, the videos you will find online about this terrorist are hilarious.

Google and enjoy the show.


----------



## MacBlaze

RobGallagher said:


> This one is easy. I went with it because once you find out what it is, the videos you will find online about this terrorist are hilarious.
> 
> Google and enjoy the show.


 Mystic Aquarium in Connecticut. :grin


----------



## SanderO

shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## RobGallagher

MacBlaze said:


> Mystic Aquarium in Connecticut. :grin


That is correct. I hope everyone has a peek at this whale scaring the beejeezus out of unsuspecting kids. It's hilarious.


----------



## MacBlaze

Sadly when I looked it up there are bunch or articles talking about how this behaviour is less than amusing. Seems like nothing is just fun anymore.

I've finally been reading Patrick O'Brian and just finished _The Fortune of War_ and thought to post a picture of the Constitution that I took when in Boston - then I decided that would be too easy. So here is a pic of another "not-so tall" ship... but it's just a replica.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> So here is a pic of another "not-so tall" ship... but it's just a replica.


This tub is the Dufkin. A replica of a Dutch boat that first touched Australia. 
I saw it a long time ago in Sydney, Novia Scotia and have the feeling that it was going to live there.
As it sure doesnt look like Sydney, Australia, or Western Australia where the original went, I am going to say this photo is of it in Sydney Novia Scotia.

Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> This tub is the Dufkin. A replica of a Dutch boat that first touched Australia.
> I saw it a long time ago in Sydney, Novia Scotia and have the feeling that it was going to live there.
> As it sure doesnt look like Sydney, Australia, or Western Australia where the original went, I am going to say this photo is of it in Sydney Novia Scotia.
> 
> Mark


Nope. this "tub" was originally a 100 years older than that one 

Nice to learn about a few other older ships though.


----------



## -OvO-

Ah, I had an idea, so I googled "mayflower images", but it's not that. Then I tried "santa maria images" but not that either, nor "pinta images". So I tried "nina images". 
Don't do that at work.


----------



## paulk

Looks like something early, in Canada, but the name, starting with a B or D (?) , doesn’t seem to fit any exploring vessels. It’s flying the flag of Newfoundland/Labrador, which was ostensibly discovered and claimed by John Cabot, sailing in the Matthew. Can’t find harbors in Newfoundland or Labrador that match the setup shown.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Looks like something early, in Canada, but the name, starting with a B or D (?) , doesn't seem to fit any exploring vessels. It's flying the flag of Newfoundland/Labrador, which was ostensibly discovered and claimed by John Cabot, sailing in the Matthew. Can't find harbors in Newfoundland or Labrador that match the setup shown.


Wow, that is some serious dancing around the answer :wink


----------



## paulk

The Matthew replica (this one - there seems to be another in Bristol, England, where Cabot sailed from) is based in Bonavista Newfoundland. Only just found the water tower from the picture on Google maps.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> The Matthew replica (this one - there seems to be another in Bristol, England, where Cabot sailed from) is based in Bonavista Newfoundland. Still can't find the water tower in the picture on Google maps.


It is technically a replica of the replica. The original replica was sailed to Bonavista and back to Bristol. Then the good people decided to cash in and build there own replica. 

The water tower is way in the distance (Google 18 White Rock Rd, Bonavista, NL A0C 1B0)

You are up!


----------



## MacBlaze

On a side note, I saw this a dozen years ago before taking up cruising. The bloody thing has a tiller. Impressed me then and still impresses me now.


----------



## -OvO-

Nice. I thought it looked like the Maritimes but I didn't recognize the flag.


----------



## paulk

This island harbor is a popular stop, despite serving as a commercial port as well. The distant mainland is in the Continental United States.


----------



## paulk

No guesses even? Lots of Sailnetters put in here. At least that’s what they say in other threads.


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> No guesses even? Lots of Sailnetters put in here. At least that's what they say in other threads.


Alrighty been gone a bunch and wow up to page 100! This is clearly a guess but looking like Eastern US, tidal area secondary to floating docks, possibly Massachusetts, Martha's Vineyard, maybe Oak Bluff marina? Anyway otta get the guesses flowing.


----------



## Minnewaska

Vineyard Haven.


----------



## paulk

Negative. Vineyard Haven does not have breakwaters on both sides. Oak Bluffs is MUCH smaller.


----------



## SanderO

City Island


----------



## paulk

I have never seen any breakwaters at City Island. Have you?


----------



## RobGallagher

Stonington harbor


----------



## Minnewaska

paulk said:


> Negative. Vineyard Haven does not have breakwaters on both sides. Oak Bluffs is MUCH smaller.


I didn't think it looked like it, but you weren't give a clue, until you solicited some guesses.

No need to declare what is wrong with the guess. How about a clue.


----------



## paulk

Stonington does have two breakwaters, and the view out between them is lovely. It is also a commercial harbor with a respectable fishing fleet. It is not on an island, however. Also, looking out from Stonington you see...Fisher’s Island - not the mainland U.S. 

Another clue? The harbor pictured is not in New England.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> Stonington does have two breakwaters, and the view out between them is lovely. It is also a commercial harbor with a respectable fishing fleet. It is not on an island, however. Also, looking out from Stonington you see...Fisher's Island - not the mainland U.S.
> 
> Another clue? The harbor pictured is not in New England.


Its good to see everyone, so far, is wrong. I keep telling people on this forum they are wrong.

Soooooo..... The photo is obviously in the USA. Its a sailing club. Its near Stonington....

So I suggest its the *Stonington Sailing Club*.

May I take a bow? :grin :grin :grin

Mark


----------



## tempest

Just for the Hell of it. Catalina Island.


----------



## paulk

I keep telling myself, people on this forum need to read the threads. As already mentioned, it is not Stonington, in either Connecticut or Maine. It is not in New England. Chef2sail, Tempest, SanderO and mbianka have all posted to the effect that they have anchored, docked, or picked up moorings in this well-protected harbor.


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> Just for the Hell of it. Catalina Island.


Can you see California from Catalina? Maybe on a clear day. Not on that coast, however.


----------



## tempest

Port Jefferson is on an island. Long Island.


----------



## paulk

Bingo for Tempest! Picture without many clues didn’t make it easy.


----------



## RobGallagher

FOUL, I CRY, FOUL!  

WASHINGTON (AP) _ The Supreme Court ruled today that Long Island, N.Y., though surrounded by water, is legally part of mainland New York.


----------



## paulk

The Protest Committee disallows the protest. No flag was flown and the RC was not notified within the time limit. Plus, the Supreme Court does not have jurisdiction over the RRS.


----------



## tempest

I've got some errands to run. Can post a photo later. Unless someone has one ready, I'm happy to defer.


----------



## RobGallagher

tempest said:


> I've got some errands to run. Can post a photo later. Unless someone has one ready, I'm happy to defer.


Take your time. I believe the internet is open all night tonight. Sundays we close early.


----------



## Zanshin

I've been there as well and there was no way I was able to guess the location from that picture (although I didn't go ashore there, that might have helped). Good sleuthing done there!


----------



## tempest

Zanshin said:


> I've been there as well and there was no way I was able to guess the location from that picture (although I didn't go ashore there, that might have helped). Good sleuthing done there!


It was a very discreet photo of P.J. It appears to be taken from pretty high up. Maybe the upper balcony of Danford's. The arched window in the building next door gave me a clue I needed.

Absent from the photo of course, are the stacks. The dock house on stilts, and the trash enclosure @ Danford's which would have given it away pretty quickly.

Plus the hint that I've been there! ;-) many times! We stayed in the slip on the far right on the outer dock this fall. Good thing, I was sober returning to the boat, it's a maze of floating docks to get out there. ;-)


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126920&thumb=1

Laid over over here for a few hours once. Big clue in the photo, not sure if you'll be able to see it though


----------



## paulk

No Flags anywhere, so it can’t be in U.S. Could be Croatia, except that there are too many Fords & Chevies in the parking lots. Must be Canada then, since the trees are too leafy for it to be South.


----------



## tempest

Not Canada. Definitely U.S. It's South of the Mason-Dixon Line for sure!


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Not Canada. Definitely U.S. It's South of the Mason-Dixon Line for sure!


Well why don't we try Carolina Beach!?


----------



## tempest

Interlude said:


> Well why don't we try Carolina Beach!?


We have a Winner!

Carolina Beach State Park. Nice little spot right after you come out of snow's cut, to top of the tanks and wait for the current before heading out to Sea via the Cape Fear River. It's a long, but nice, walk to town through the park.
There's a West Marine in town ( at least there was) I Believe I picked up a new pair of foul weather pants there.

Interlude has the Ball.


----------



## Interlude

Alright can't believe i've gotten myself back into this. As many here now know I love my light houses and it was with great reluctance I did not go there again! I did pick a spot where I did "go again." since not much in pic to give much hint will start with one: It was named by National Geographic as one of the world’s best trips of 2016, along with New York City, Hokkaido, Japan, Bermuda, and others.


----------



## tempest

Tangier Island, Chesapeake Bay. ?


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Tangier Island, Chesapeake Bay. ?


Nope.

To get to this location ya come in through Big Thorofare paying attention to the floating markers.and turn into Levering Creek to tie up at the docks there. You then must take the dinghy to the location in the picture as cannot get a keel boat in there. When we set foot on the land we increased the total population of this town by 5%.


----------



## jvlassak

Smith Island?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Smith Island?


Well now ya got yourself to the right 4 foot above mean high tide chunk of land called Smith Island, but ya still need to take that dinghy ride to the location in the picture for the conch! It is an island within an island, 28 households and maybe 3 or 4 businesses.


----------



## jvlassak

Tylerton - although that seems too big for your description


----------



## tempest

As does Ewell, Rhodes Point is the smallest


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> As does Ewell, Rhodes Point is the smallest


Only Tylerton is completely separated by water from the main island mass of Smith. It appears larger because there are many homes that sit empty, not because of erosion, though many are because of that, but because the population has been shrinking. Last time we were there the new jetties and land restoration project had not been completed yet but was close. It will only buy time for the island. Rising sea levels may be part of the problem but increased erosion is claiming far more land than the little bit of sea level rise should account for. I'm no expert though.

It is quite possible to get into Smith on a rising tide and then have the tide leave you with your keel on the bottom at the dock when the tide ebbs. Don't ask how we know! As far as the night life there, one word sums it up-DARK!

...just added my two cents worth on why the erosion has ticked up in the last few decades. Water pollution in the Bay and over harvesting of the oyster beds. The pollution is still a problem, though much better than before the clean water act of the 70'S. Between that and the diminished oyster beds which not only filter the water but are the Bay's equivalent of coral reefs, along with the sea grasses that have all but disappeared in many areas, there are few mitigating structures to combat erosion. Erosion has been the constant for centuries, it's the runaway version of it that is claiming both Smith and Tangier.

Rising sea levels are not to blame for much flooding during hurricanes in many coastal areas but loss of natural structure such as the oyster beds here and the mangroves along the southern US and islands are. If there is a silver lining to increased temperatures, it is that the mangroves are expanding their normal range further north. Don't even get me started how how much carbon the mangroves can sequester...look it up.

Meanwhile gunna be heading down to check on Interlude next week and prob will indulge in an oyster or two!

jvlassick now may blow the conch.


----------



## jvlassak

Oh oh, I really need to stop guessing; I'm running out of pictures that are guessable. Here's one that I expect to be quite difficult. It's a body of water most sailnetters know, but few will have visited. Access is quite difficult...


----------



## Interlude

Well I do like my lighthouses. Puno Lighthouse on the shore of Lake Titicaca? Definitely hard to get to!


----------



## jvlassak

That's exactly right. How did you get that so fast? I was ready to give additional clues if needed.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> That's exactly right. How did you get that so fast? I was ready to give additional clues if needed.


I also gotta stop this as running out of places that are recognizable but not dead givaways (like this one!), that I have actually visited, and are boat accessible. Ton of cool sunset pictures from boat, swimming while at anchor, beach campfires, sitting in cockpit, yada, yada but no one would know were they are unless you were with us. Do have more lighthouses though, but we did a bunch of those a while ago. Will be back in Internet never never land for a bit so posting something in the interim, should go quickly, I hope!

So City (otta be easy)
Vantage point (less easy)
Explanation for the "cloud" on the horizon.

Need all three.

...oh Peruvian flags, my love of lighthouses, familiarity with Lake Titicaca=quick response.


----------



## SanderO

Newark or jersey city
looking west
smog over NYC


----------



## tempest

Seattle 

From the Space Needle

Clouds in my Coffee, Clouds in my Coffee ? 

IDK, Fog bank, Fires, Or could it be...Mount Olympus


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> Seattle
> 
> From the Space Needle
> 
> Clouds in my Coffee, Clouds in my Coffee ?
> 
> IDK, Fog bank, Fires, Or could it be...Mount Olympus


Seattle, yup!
From the Space Needle, yup!
If you've been there you do know! Mt. Olympus was your closest guess! Been to Seattle more than once, but that "cloud" never moved.


----------



## Interlude

Interlude said:


> Seattle, yup!
> From the Space Needle, yup!
> If you've been there you do know! Mt. Olympus was your closest guess! Been to Seattle more than once, but that "cloud" never moved.


Well...musta admit thought once Seattle was gained that this "cloud" would be figured in short order. As mentioned gunna be out of Internet land for next few so while I have access am throwing out the final clue!

Same city
Same vantage point
Same "cloud", different time of day, sunset, slightly different angle because the view from your table in Space Needle is constantly changing!

Tempest you are sooo....close!


----------



## tempest

It's Rainier


----------



## Interlude

tempest said:


> It's Rainier


vs rainier, which it can be in Seattle from clouds that do move!

Must admit given the fact Mt. Rainer is still considered active (well guess dormant is more accurate, but it is seismically active and thus not extinct) and it's close proximity to Seattle, kinda understand the "sleepless in Seattle" thing!

Didn't wanna lead with this last pic as was too much a gimme but now it's time to hand the conch off and gunna disappear for a few. Have fun!


----------



## paulk

Isn’t it rainier in England than Arizona?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Isn't it rainier in England than Arizona?


Clearly, but not sure how Arizona got into this? Then again not sure how I got into this, but leaving now for places too remote for "Internetness" so getting out!

Tempest has the conch.


----------



## Capt Len

Not that long ago ,geologically speaking, a big chunk of that mountain fell off, slid down into Puget Sound and a few thousand years later became Tacoma. Just shows what an interesting place,


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=126948&thumb=1

Name this Harbor


----------



## SanderO

Three Mile Harbor, East Hampton


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Three Mile Harbor, East Hampton


Too Easy for you! You're up!


----------



## SanderO

hahahahaha Only easy because I have been there... but not by drone...


Since I have the conch I will say that this game needs more participants instead of the same 3 or 4... once you "win" 2 or 3 times you should not be able to play...

And the pics need to ones taken by members not sucked off the WWW. I think I won once or twice so this is my last "play". Frankly a lot of the pics are ridiculous.


----------



## tempest

Sander, with all due respect, the " Rules" of the game were clarified by Zanshin , the OP And further clarified by Mark. They include the ability to post internet photos. Eliminating active participants is kind of silly It would simply end the game. 

Personally, I've discovered places through this thread that I haven't been to, but are now on my list of must sees. 

While, I'm at three mile harbor at least twice a year, my personal photos are more of the boat and crew, than the harbor itself, so I grabbed the last one off the net. Shoot me ! ;-)

BTW, I know your above harbor, but will hold off on the location.


----------



## Zanshin

Rules - schmules... 

This is the Oliver Hazard Perry at Newport. I was stuck there earlier this year for several weeks.


----------



## SanderO

not Newport

rules schmules...

do what you want.... but I repeat that the rules are dumb...


----------



## RobGallagher

Green port NY. One of my favorite spots.


----------



## Interlude

Will not be participating for awhile but mostly because am heading to a remote location and thus sketchy "Internetland". I have been operating on the self imposed rule that I personally have been there for all of my posts and with all but possibly two exceptions actually took the photo as well. The couple times I did not use my photo was because the acquired one was of better quality. I also try to leave personal commentary regarding the location and hopefully help folks learn about the area or some fact about it. To me that is as important as answering the question "Where am I?".

The current answer to that question will just have to wait!

It's all good.


----------



## SanderO

Rob has it... Greenport it is!


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> not Newport
> 
> rules schmules...
> 
> do what you want.... but I repeat that the rules are dumb...


We're 106 pages and 1060 posts into the game ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> rules schmules...
> 
> do what you want.... but I repeat that the rules are dumb...


If you dont like the game please do not play it.

Everyone else seems to be enjoying it.

*I will delete all further of your responses in this thread if you do not play the game in the SPIRIT of the game *

The spirit of the game is fun. NO GRUMBLE-BUMS ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cc @Arcb @Jeff_H


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you dont like the game please do not play it.
> 
> Everyone else seems to be enjoying it.
> 
> *I will delete all further of your responses in this thread if you do not play the game in the SPIRIT of the game *
> 
> The spirit of the game is fun. NO GRUMBLE-BUMS ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cc @Arcb @Jeff_H


I was only suggesting what I thought was more interesting and as much fun... that the pics be taken by members from the sailing adventures. I don't care what the rules are and I have played under them. I believe the rules were not established in the OP... but evolved and so the rules were not written in stone.

You may delete this post :ship-captain:

:cut_out_animated_em

:captain:


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> I was only suggesting what I thought was more interesting and as much fun... that the pics be taken by members from the sailing adventures. I don't care what the rules are and I have played under them. I believe the rules were not established in the OP... but evolved and so the rules were not written in stone.
> 
> You may delete this post :ship-captain:
> 
> :cut_out_animated_em
> 
> :captain:


Asked and clearly answered. You're alone on an island. No one agrees. Cut it out.

Delete this post with it.


----------



## RobGallagher

quiet please. i am searching for a picture to post. shh


----------



## Zanshin

You must be digging really deep for that picture. Perhaps a shallower image might be substituted?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

RobGallagher said:


> quiet please. i am searching for a picture to post. shh


Yep. 24 hour delay and we tie you to the whipping tree.

You have 10 hours or I put a photo up! And you will never know its in the Kreguelen Islands...

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## RobGallagher

Apologies. I thought I posted last night after work. I hit the submit button and went to bed. Now I’m back at work. I’ll have to get to it tonight.


----------



## paulk

I think it's the Kerguelen Islands.
The French patrol down there:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> I think it's the Kerguelen Islands.
> The French patrol down there:


Not clipped on! And his back to the sea breaking over the foredeck! :|

Temporary sailor.


----------



## paulk

And he keeps hitting things and breaking his foils.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Too late, Rob! @RobGallagher

I have taken your turn because you have not submitted an entry!

This is one location.



















I will give you 1 hint.
Remember I am in Europe!!!

Mark


----------



## SanderO

Sardinia


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> Sardinia


No its not Sardinia.

I should mention with my hint... I said: "Remember I am in Europe!!!"

That doesnt mean the location is in Europe :devil :devil :devil

Sorry, I was being a jerk  That happens whenever the NASDAQ goes down... :crying


----------



## tempest

According to your Blog ;-) it's the Isle of Fourchue! 

"For everyone selling, there's someone out there Buying" Malcolm Forbes during the crash of 1987


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> According to your Blog ;-) it's the Isle of Fourchue!
> 
> "For everyone selling, there's someone out there Buying" Malcolm Forbes during the crash of 1987


It is indeed Isle Forchue, St Barts, France Overseas territory in the Caribbean

Your go Tempest 

Mark


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=127006&thumb=1

Perhaps better know for a certain Music Event


----------



## SanderO

They drive on the wrong side of the road... UK


----------



## Zanshin

I would have gotten Ile Fourchue if I'd been quicker to login, and if only this location were closer to the sea then I would have been correct guessing "Glastonbury". It sucks to grab the short end of the stick...


----------



## MacBlaze

I'd say Isle of Wight but I can't actually find any harbours that match on Google maps...


----------



## tempest

MacBlaze said:


> I'd say Isle of Wight but I can't actually find any harbours that match on Google maps...


Correct ! It's the Isle of Wight. I was in London at the time of the Isle of Wight Concert, but chose not to attend. A decision,I've questioned over the years ;-)

It's Yarmouth Harbour If that helps.

I will give you the Score and the conch


----------



## MacBlaze

Now I see it. Definitely Yarmouth Harbour :grin

This will either be too easy or too hard, but I will leave it without a clue for now.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

It looks like the sulphur pile in Burrard Inlet, Port of Vancouver.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> It looks like the sulphur pile in Burrard Inlet, Port of Vancouver.


Ah, too easy then :wink

As long as I have been visiting his pile of sulphur has been a source of fascination for me. It never disappears. I assume they are shipping it somewhere but they keep re-piling it up. Its not as if there were any place for giant open pit mines in the Delta, so who knows where it comes from :|


----------



## Telesail

MacBlaze said:


> Its not as if there were any place for giant open pit mines in the Delta, so who knows where it comes from :|


I think it comes from the processing of oil from Alberta that comes over the mountains by pipeline to Burnaby. Frankly I am surprised that the environmental lobby has not yet shut down the pipeline given that the sulphur pile keeps staring them in the face...


----------



## tempest

MacBlaze said:


> Ah, too easy then :wink
> 
> As long as I have been visiting his pile of sulphur has been a source of fascination for me. It never disappears. I assume they are shipping it somewhere but they keep re-piling it up. Its not as if there were any place for giant open pit mines in the Delta, so who knows where it comes from :|


It's shipped in by Rail from Suncor's oil Sands. I believe they have a Plant up above Fort McMurray.

Then it's shipped all over the world, mostly to Asia for Fertilizer.


----------



## Telesail

I stand corrected...
🙂


----------



## paulinnanaimo

This is a bay on the West Coast; easy to identify if you have been there.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Easier right side up .


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> It's shipped in by Rail from Suncor's oil Sands. I believe they have a Plant up above Fort McMurray.
> 
> Then it's shipped all over the world, mostly to Asia for Fertilizer.


Never ask a rhetorical question unless you want your dreams shattered.:crying


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> Easier right side up .


Ummmmm... lol


----------



## tempest

Telesail said:


> I stand corrected...
> ?


It wasn't meant to be a correction. I think we were simply typing at the same time, your post just appeared 1st. ;-0


----------



## paulk

paulinnanaimo said:


> This is a bay on the West Coast; easy to identify if you have been there.


Thought it might be in Australia...


----------



## paulinnanaimo

I can not get the photo to stay upright when I slide it over; I quit.
The scene is taken at Lambert Park on Evans Bay on Reed Island at the top end of the Straight of Georgia.


----------



## Capt Len

Regarding that pile of sulpha. Pretty sure it predates Ft McMurry. I used to help myself to it to aid in my explosive experiments in the mid fifties. Thought it was taken out of sour gas brought west.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Try this one


----------



## tempest

paulinnanaimo said:


> Try this one


Hmm. Wallace Island


----------



## SanderO

Barack and Michelle Obama Halloween 2014, White House Lawn


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Great work Tempest


----------



## tempest

paulinnanaimo said:


> Great work Tempest


Haha. You lobbed that one over the plate.


----------



## tempest

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=127042&thumb=1

I don't think we've been here yet in this thread. Not my photo, but, I have friends who've lived here for 30 years.


----------



## Minnewaska

Winter Harbor lighthouse, across from Bar Harbor, ME.


----------



## tempest

Minnewaska said:


> Winter Harbor lighthouse, across from Bar Harbor, ME.


Close, but not the one.


----------



## -OvO-

Oh, that *is* a lovely little town.


----------



## tempest

Well, I may have unintentionally mislead. This light, is not actually in the town it's named for. There may be a body of water by the same name. ;-)


----------



## paulk

Blue Hill Bay light. Blue Hill IS a pretty town. Last time we were there, they had a Steel Drum Concert with about 40 or 50 drummers. If you can say the name of the Yacht Club they might give you a beer or a ride to town. (It’s a LONG walk.)


----------



## tempest

Blue Hill Bay Light it is. ! 

I can't even spell the name of the Y.C. correctly, Let alone say it ;-) 

You're Up!


----------



## paulk

Navigators will appreciate this one. Please advise the town, body of water, and longitude of the photographer.


----------



## tempest

;-) I'll leave this one to Mark


----------



## SanderO

Boston


----------



## paulk

SanderO said:


> Boston


Wow are you off! The architecture might resemble Harvard somewhat. There's a reason for that. We're also looking for the name of the water and the longitude.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I know this!! Greenwich. The buildings in front by the water is the old naval hospital.

In the mid, left, obs is the Naval Museum, Right is the Queens Blue House,

On the other side of the river the modern buildings are Canary Wharf

Photo taken from the Royal Observatory. 

The longitude of the photographer is HIGHLY disputed by the French. As I now have a French GF I must be very quiet in saying the longitude is.... shhhhh 0!



Mark


----------



## paulk

Voilà! (Chut!!!) Je ne dirai rien à ton amie.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> Voilà! (Chut!!!) Je ne dirai rien à ton amie.


Merci beaucoup! 

Right.... Am I bending the rules????? (Hmmmm)

What is the colloquial name the body of water in between the blob on the right and the teeny-weeny bloblett on the left.










Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

Le raz Blanchard (or the Alderney Race).

:ship-captain:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> Le raz Blanchard (or the Alderney Race).
> 
> :ship-captain:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I thought that would be a tough one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying :crying :crying

The Red Circle was when my engine decided to get a fuel clog. Without much wind the current was pushing me slowly, inexorably toward the reefs of Cape de Hague....

Slowly I mde some headway... the other way.. and got the hell outta there!

OK, MacBlaze, well done, your go!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I thought that would be a tough one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying :crying :crying


Something about that geography is iconic. I immediately knew where it was for some reason.

Ok. The important thing is the pictograph on the face to the left. This formation forms a pool at low tide.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

I think it's the entrance to a well known harbour near your posting of the not so well known spit.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> I think it's the entrance to a well known harbour near your posting of the not so well known spit.


Nope. Not even close (geographically).


----------



## Zanshin

A pretty impressive tidal range and those deciduous trees look like far northern hemisphere but after that I'm at a complete loss. I'm curious as to the eventual solution of this image as it looks well-nigh impossible to solve from my viewpoint.


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> A pretty impressive tidal range and those deciduous trees look like far northern hemisphere but after that I'm at a complete loss. I'm curious as to the eventual solution of this image as it looks well-nigh impossible to solve from my viewpoint.


I checked with a few quick googles and it wasn't too hard to find if you guessed the right keywords. We will see how people do before I toss out a few clues.

As for tides, 10-12 feet isn't out of the question. I am always amazed at places where tides are measured in inches.


----------



## MacBlaze

Nothin' huh...

A clue then: the tidal pool was purportedly used for (very cold) ceremonial bathing....


----------



## tempest

Cornwall ?


----------



## paulinnanaimo

A stab in the dark...the ceremonial bathing pool in the Octopus Islands; we have not been there.


----------



## Capt Len

Think I used to pick oysters there but that was before I was all walshed up


----------



## MacBlaze

paulinnanaimo said:


> A stab in the dark...the ceremonial bathing pool in the Octopus Islands; we have not been there.


Further north. Kwakwaka'wakw territory.


----------



## MacBlaze

Here's the pictograph enhanced a bit. In case it wasn't clear, it's in BC.


----------



## Arcb

Berry Island BC


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Berry Island BC


Chief's Bathtub on Berry Island!

"Near the petroglyph you will see a rock formation known as the "Chief's Bathtub", which is a natural rock basin that fills at high tide. Folklore has it that the local native chief would bath in this rock basin in water that been warmed with hot stones taken from a nearby fire."

Somehow I thought it would easier than it was :wink


----------



## Arcb

Took this pic a few hours ago.


----------



## Interlude

Statue of conch blowing greeter in Key West. How's the weather there right now?!

...thought I would add some history as well:

Until his death in 2003, Albert Kee acted as Key West's unofficial goodwill ambassador, blowing on a conch shell, waving, and yelling "Welcome to the island!" to everyone -- literally everyone -- who visited its Southernmost Point monument. A dozen years later, Key West remembered its cheerful greeter with a life-size bronze statue, anchored to his old spot, unveiled on March 7, 2015. The ceremony was attended by sculptor Tom Joris and hundreds of locals, including dancers, singers, a crew of "conch honkers," and Kee's 101-year-old mother.


----------



## Arcb

Yes indeed. 29 Celcius, sunny, nice breeze. Key West is beautiful at this time of year. 

This is the southern most point in the continental US. 

I love the Keys.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Yes indeed. 29 Celcius, sunny, nice breeze. Key West is beautiful at this time of year.
> 
> This is the southern most point in the continental US.
> 
> I love the Keys.


Currently cloudy ....low 40's F.....drizzle...yuck! This conversation is over!!!

.....well anyway agreed, love the keys and Key West in particular. The Conch Republic! They sill have the plaque with the Southernmost point disclaimer? Guess i shouldn't use a pic of that eh! Oh well guess i gotta come up with something. This is what i get for dropping back into this after disappearing from civilization for a bit. Sheez it appears that the world has gone to h*ll inna hand basket while we've been gone. Might be the AM before can dig something up. Meanwhile I'll pretend we're there!


----------



## Interlude

Ok, am resisting lighthouses as have tenured more than one, and may use one again sometime but until then:

Did read back through many of the posts tenured while we were gone and understand there was a little discussion about 'rules". I am very happy to even have a fun ID to participate with. I do however self impose the rule of been there, actually took picture (unless of not good quality which has been the case a couple times), and try to leave an interesting fact about the location, jus cuz!


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Ok, am resisting lighthouses as have tenured more than one, and may use one again sometime but until then:
> 
> Did read back through many of the posts tenured while we were gone and understand there was a little discussion about 'rules". I am very happy to even have a fun ID to participate with. I do however self impose the rule of been there, actually took picture (unless of not good quality which has been the case a couple times), and try to leave an interesting fact about the location, jus cuz!


Pretty! I was gonna guess Whittier Alaska but Google Maps says no...


----------



## paulk

Looks more like Ketchikan. There were more ships in port when we were there, so the view is different from the details I remember. Still have the t-shirt.


----------



## paulk

Juneau is the only place in AK that we saw with as many multistory buildings as this picture.


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Juneau is the only place in AK that we saw with as many multistory buildings as this picture.


The city of Juneau merged with the city of Douglas and the surrounding Greater Juneau Borough in 1970 to form the current municipality, which is larger by area than both Rhode Island and Delaware combined. There are only about 30,000 folks who call it home. There are no roads in or out. The local airport is the same water that the ferries and ships use. The picture was taken at about 3:00 AM

It is against the law to carry loaded firearms into National Parks in the lower 48, it is against the law to not have one in Alaska. It is truly a different world up there.

paulk the conch is yours! We thinking about disappearing again. It's nuts out there.


----------



## paulk

Have a great Juneau story. My brother lives there, and we took a cruise from Seattle up to visit him. He said he’d come down to meet us on the dock when we pulled in. We arrived in Juneau and the ship warped in to the dock as we leaned on the teak rail, drinking our morning coffee from gold-rimmed china cups that the ship’s staff was serving on the Promenade Deck. A fellow passenger noticed that we were carefully scanning the crowd on the dock and asked what we were doing. I told him that we were looking for my brother, a lawyer in Juneau, who was going to meet us. He put his coffeecup down on the rail and pointed -- "There he is!” and he was right - it was my brother, in a crowd of several hundred people on the dock. "How’d you know it was him?", I asked, surprised that this stranger could pick out someone he didn’t know in a crowd. “Only a lawyer would be wearing a tie in Juneau.” he answered. 
Will be back to post after I’ve found a suitable photo.


----------



## paulk

Found this. Architecture is important aspect of this picture. Please name the city, what building(s) we see, and what major seaport river is this?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Found this. Architecture is important aspect of this picture. Please name the city, what building(s) we see, and what major seaport river is this?


St. Pauls Cathedral, London, Thames.


----------



## paulk

Interlude said:


> St. Pauls Cathedral, London, Thames.


Boy, he's quick. I thought he was going away for a while! Your turn. Interlude!

I am running out of pictures! I'll have to go out sailing and take more. Weeks to go before launch though.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That sux. Ive been busy this last day.
St Pauls is about 2 kilometres from me ...


----------



## Interlude

MarkofSeaLife said:


> That sux. Ive been busy this last day.
> St Pauls is about 2 kilometres from me ...


Sorry! We are truly disappearing inna couple days again. Meanwhile gunna give ya another light house. It is not far from where a friend lives that is coming to live with us for a bit. A pretty special place and a light with a superlative.


----------



## paulk

Great.... ? Looks pretty desolate. Maybe somewhere on the Great Lakes or Hudson Bay? Will start looking...!


----------



## Interlude

Ok...know we all have much on our plates with the state of affairs. We will be in internet never never land again soon. Will check back in just before we leave. If no one has identified the light we will be glad to let someone else jump in with a new ID. Meanwhile everyone be mindful of not letting the fear of something infect you first. We must be like that lighthouse and shine in the darkness where we will be an aide to how we all navigate these times.


----------



## paulk

There’s a Great Duck Island light on Lake Huron. Don’t know where your friend lives.

edit: Found a picture. That’s not it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> There's a Great Duck Island light on Lake Huron. Don't know where your friend lives.


Paul, if Interlude has taken his interlude, can you please count 2 hours and then if he doesn't reply can you take it that you are right, and play the next round?

Fast game is a good game 

Mark


----------



## paulk

Not Great Duck Island light in Frenchboro, either.

Or Great Shoals on the Chesapeake

Or Superior Light in Wisconsin


----------



## paulk

Wow. Makapuu Point Lighthouse in Hawaii has the only HYPER RADIANT Fresnel lens in the U.S. It is confusing because though the lighthouse pictured is rather short, it is built up on a cliff so the light is 420 feet above sea level.
https://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/g..._in_Hawaii&params=21_18_35.7_N_157_38_59.1_W_


----------



## paulk

Here we go! This is a somewhat unusual out of season shot, but there are some good clues in the picture. Shouldn’t be too hard. We’ll see!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well, theres blue skies so its definitely not London :|


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Wow. Makapuu Point Lighthouse in Hawaii has the only HYPER RADIANT Fresnel lens in the U.S. It is confusing because though the lighthouse pictured is rather short, it is built up on a cliff so the light is 420 feet above sea level.
> https://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/g..._in_Hawaii&params=21_18_35.7_N_157_38_59.1_W_


Yup, a bright light indeed. All yours, though it appears it is already.


----------



## Interlude

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Paul, if Interlude has taken his interlude, can you please count 2 hours and then if he doesn't reply can you take it that you are right, and play the next round?
> 
> Fast game is a good game
> 
> Mark


I waited 22 hours before there was a response to my ID and did say i would check in before we left. I reached out to indicate that. 2 hours seems a bit rushed in perspective my friend especially since paulk indicated himself he was incorrect thus did not need me to confirm.

Am bowing out as seems I am told I am either too quick or too slow! Too confusing to understand the protocols. We're gone.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Interlude said:


> Am bowing out as seems I am told I am either too quick or too slow! Too confusing to understand the protocols. We're gone.


Sorry, my apologies 

You can have my next go... If I ever get another one right


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Sorry, my apologies
> 
> You can have my next go... If I ever get another one right


I'll see if I have another one of London for you. In the meantime, there's a picture of a harbor with what looks like seven charter schooners with winter covers. Where could it be???


----------



## Minnewaska

Bass Harbor, Tremont, ME?


----------



## flyrod

Camden, Me. Wayfarer docks in the background,


----------



## SanderO

Marthas Vineyard ... Vineyard Haven


----------



## tempest

Lyman Morse Boat Builders, Thomaston Me.


----------



## paulk

Flyrod got it! Congrats on a quickie!


----------



## flyrod

sorry for the delay, here is an easy one for you all. what lighthouse is this and where.


----------



## jvlassak

A lighthouse - good thing Interlude is incommunicado for a few days, otherwise we'd have an answer right away...


----------



## Minnewaska

The Race, between Fishers Island and Long Island, boiling at Race Rock.


----------



## flyrod

Bingo, Race Rock looking towards Ct., Minnie has it, you're up.


----------



## Minnewaska

Should be easy, so I expect both the name of the harbor and the exact bar.


----------



## SanderO

Starbucks, Puget Sound


----------



## paulk

Looks more like the Pink Pony at Mackinac to me, though obviously not with the fleet in. Makes it hard to tell.


----------



## WinterRiver

That's The Oar on Block Island.


----------



## paulk

After four beers, they all start to look alike. Doesn’t the dock off the Oar go out perpendicularly from the shore? Not enough sailboats in the main mooring area either. Should we switch to Planter’s Punch?


----------



## SanderO

Newport...


----------



## Minnewaska

Outdoor bar, at the Oar. WinterRiver has it. I was also looking for New Harbor or Great Salt Pond, but the bar was more important. 

This was from the outdoor bar, overlooking the Block Island Boat Basin. Few sailboats take a slip there, as the inside gets shallow, however, you can see all the sticks in the distance on moorings or anchor. 

I have memories at the Oar that go back over 40 years. My Dad (80s now) and I still love going and thinking of the times we sailed up from Norwalk or Stamford or over from Fishers Island, when I was young. Back then there was no sushi, no frozen mudslides, no outdoor deck, in fact no windows! It only had shutters that were hinged at the top and held open with a stick. It was just the inside bar and draft beer. I'm not sure they had more than one beer on draft. We try to remember if it was Schaefer or Ballantine. Some parts of the memory are fuzzy.


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> Outdoor bar, at the Oar. WinterRiver has it. I was also looking for New Harbor or Great Salt Pond, but the bar was more important.
> 
> This was from the outdoor bar, overlooking the Block Island Boat Basin. Few sailboats take a slip there, as the inside gets shallow, however, you can see all the sticks in the distance on moorings or anchor.
> 
> I have memories at the Oar that go back over 40 years. My Dad (80s now) and I still love going and thinking of the times we sailed up from Norwalk or Stamford or over from Fishers Island, when I was young. Back then there was no sushi, no frozen mudslides, no outdoor deck, in fact no windows! It only had shutters that were hinged at the top and held open with a stick. It was just the inside bar and draft beer. I'm not sure they had more than one beer on draft. We try to remember if it was Schaefer or Ballantine. Some parts of the memory are fuzzy.


Salt Pond became a summer hell of sorts. Loved BI in the shoulder season and went there a lot.... haven't been for years since we moved the summer mooring to NPT. When I moored on the east end it was like a 35nm usually reach / easy enjoyable sail. Less so come from way west.


----------



## Minnewaska

Shoulder seasons are still pleasant on Block Island. All of May, June and September. 

July and Aug are near intolerable, unless you find a connection to a private mooring, which I did once. That was glorious, as there was no rush to arrive. My step-son really wanted to bring friends to Block for his 30th birthday, so I dug around for someone who knew someone. 

There can be the rare mid-summer exception. If the weather is snotty on the way out or back, it can keep some of the stinkpots from going. Also, the weekend just prior to or just after Jul 4th, depending on which day the 4th lands on, can be unusually quiet. Everyone (literally thousands of boats) needs to be there on the 4th, but then bails out. 

I will admit, I much prefer MVY, ACK or the Elizabethans.


----------



## flyrod

2 mudslides at the Oar, left side of the bar, Tom was tending bar, Great Salt pond, Block Island 3:24 PM. 
Sept 2, 2018 is my best guess.


----------



## Minnewaska

flyrod said:


> 2 mudslides at the Oar, left side of the bar,


Correct. Outside bar to be specific. Can you tell if they were actually made outside or not?



> Tom was tending bar,


Incorrect. The bartenders outside are generally female. If Tom is the manager, his personality is not cut out for customer service.



> Great Salt pond, Block Island 3:24 PM.
> Sept 2, 2018 is my best guess.


That's pretty creepy. Not out of the question, but I don't know exactly when it was. Given that was a Sunday over Labor Day weekend, it's possible, otherwise, I would not likely be at the bar on Sun afternoon. Why would say that?


----------



## WinterRiver

I would guess that the pic is older than 2018, as there are dinghies on the far side of the dock. It's been a while since that was allowed.

I've been trying to post a pic, creating accounts, etc. but nothing is working properly.

I defer to flyrod.


----------



## flyrod

So, where am I and what am I looking towards


----------



## Minnewaska

Just to be clear, I declared WinterRiver the winner in post 1172, long before flyrod's creepy post. 

You going to give up whether there is some embedded data in the pic? I went back and looked in the chronology of pics around it and it sure looks plausible that is was Labor Day weekend 2018. Can't say for sure.

If WinterRiver isn't going to post a pic, the new one is atop Cuttyhunk, looking north.


----------



## flyrod

Minnie gets this one again, Cuttyhunk with the Elizabeths in the distance. As far as the Oar mudslides goes.... that remains a clairvoyant and creepy mystery you'll just have to ponder.

You're up.


----------



## paulk

Too foggy when we were at Cuttyhunk to see anything like this. We luckily took a bearing on the beacon before we dinghied in. You couldn’t see across the channel to the inner harbor on our way out.


----------



## Minnewaska

flyrod said:


> Minnie gets this one again, Cuttyhunk with the Elizabeths in the distance. As far as the Oar mudslides goes.... that remains a clairvoyant and creepy mystery you'll just have to ponder.
> 
> You're up.


Negative. WinterRiver is up. You jumped them, with a late repeat guess.

I'll acknowledge your win, with an answer to the creepy part. No bueno being an ahem about it.


----------



## flyrod

No, actually Minnie, see post 1177 of this thread, Winter River was unable to post and deferred to me, so I posted. Play on if you'd like.


----------



## Minnewaska

I'm out, if there is potentially embedded data in the pics.


----------



## MacBlaze

Minnewaska said:


> I'm out, if there is potentially embedded data in the pics.


Naw, you are just being paranoid :grin I downloaded the image and checked. There is zero metadata associated with that image.


----------



## flyrod

Just saw this, there is nothing nefariuos going on here, my guess was simply some knowledge of the site and an educated wild guess, no harm intended.


----------



## Minnewaska

I've identified that the pic was indeed taken on that weekend of that year. Just a lucky guess? There is something more to it, so I'll toss the ball in the air for whomever else wants to take it. No more pics from me.

I'd accept a more plausible explanation via PM, if you like. 

The floor is open to whoever wants to post the next pic. Effectively, I'll no longer be able to guess either, as I won't ante up a new pic. Cheers.


----------



## paulk

I’ll guess that Minnie sees his dinghy at the dock in the picture of Block Island and knows he only went there once with that dinghy because he sold it three weeks later. He can tell when he was there from the logbooks that he keeps each time he goes out.

Then, to pick up the gauntlet, here is another picture.
This water-view house was waterfront until they installed the train line shortly after it was built. It served as writing pad for a well-known author (and diplomat). You have all heard of his stories and know the name of the water it overlooks.


----------



## Minnewaska

paulk said:


> I'll guess that Minnie sees his dinghy at the dock in the picture of Block Island and knows he only went there once with that dinghy because he sold it three weeks later. He can tell when he was there from the logbooks that he keeps each time he goes out.....


Checked the actual time stamp on the original picture, which I didn't realize existed. I already found it was in Sept '18, as my pic are sorted by month. Turns out it was the day before the guess, so perhaps it was lucky.


----------



## paulk

No guesses? No questions, even? Sleepy group !! There’s a basketball team named after one of his characters.


----------



## SanderO

Fenway Park, Lake Tahoe, looking north from Pughkeepsie


----------



## paulk

Wrong on so many counts, but you are close. Fenway Park is too far east. Lake Tahoe is too far west. Poughkeepsie (ahem) is too far north. The view is looking west north-west.


----------



## paulk

I will repeat... Poughkeepsie is too far north. Who is the author and where did he live overlooking what body of water in the picture?

Extra credit for the name of the basketball team!!!!!!


----------



## Minnewaska

I've known it. On the Hudson River, but well south of Poughkeepsie. It's just south of the town that's been renamed for the author's most famous book. Not far from where I grew up. All clues, as I don't want to post another pic just yet. 

Not exactly sure I see the sailing related context, other than it's near the river.


----------



## SanderO

Irvington, Gould Estate looking west


----------



## paulk

Much, much closer, SanderO, but Lyndhurst, (the Gould estate) is still too far north, in Tarrytown. Lyndhurst is interesting because Gould had Italian craftsmen come in and paint the entrance hallway so that it looks like its made of Carrera marble, IIRC. The town, Irvington, is right. Why is it called that?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Much, much closer, SanderO, but Lyndhurst, (the Gould estate) is still too far north, in Tarrytown. Lyndhurst is interesting because Gould had Italian craftsmen come in and paint the entrance hallway so that it looks like its made of Carrera marble, IIRC. The town, Irvington, is right. Why is it called that?


Don't you hate when the clues have to dribble out like that. :grin

Washington Irving's Sunnyside, overlooking the Hudson River.


----------



## paulk

MacBlaze has found it!! Washington Irving is responsible for writing The Legend of Sleepy Hollow, Rip Van Winkle, and numerous other stories. He also created the character Diedrich Knickerbocker, who told a very popular made-up history of New York, leading to New Yorkers being known as "Knickerbockers". This is why the town is now called Irvington, and the basketball team is officially the NY Knickerbockers. Talk about 19th century influencers! Sunnyside is quite a nice spot to visit when you're cruising up the Hudson, though you'll probably have to Uber from the marina or YC in Tarrytown. Lyndhurst is worth a visit too. Besides the incredible mansion and grounds, its greenhouse almost seems big enough to rival the Grand Palais in Paris.

https://www.sporcle.com/blog/2019/10/why-are-they-called-the-new-york-knicks/

Have at it, MacBlaze!


----------



## MacBlaze

No clue to start. Anyone recognize the location?


----------



## Interlude

The Boat, Festina Tarde, a canal boat, is 24 meters long (about 76 feet) and appears to have moorage in Paris.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> The Boat, Festina Tarde, a canal boat, is 24 meters long (about 76 feet) and appears to have moorage in Paris.


Hmmmm. Maybe name the "marina"?


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe name the "marina"?


Port de Parie, 2 Quai de la Tournelle.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> MacBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Maybe name the "marina"?
> 
> 
> 
> Port de Parie, 2 Quai de la Tournelle.
Click to expand...

Nope. It's a much more "stormy" place


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Nope. It's a much more "stormy" place


Hmmm...maybe a reference to the "storming" of the Bastille and if so then the Port de l' arsenel, though the waterfront didn't look right. Ya never know though. Final answer.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Hmmm...maybe a reference to the "storming" of the Bastille and if so then the Port de l' arsenel, though the waterfront didn't look right. Ya never know though. Final answer.


That's it. A remarkable place. Did you know this is the beginning of a 4.6 km underground canal/tunnel?

Your turn.


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> That's it. A remarkable place. Did you know this is the beginning of a 4.6 km underground canal/tunnel?
> 
> Your turn.


Gunna be a bit before a new ID but it's coming today!

Yes I did. Thank Mr. Napoleon's engineers for this marvel of engineering. Construction of the canal was ordered by Napoleon in 1802 and construction took place until 1825, funded by a new tax on wine. Like that would fly today in modern day France!

It seems they drain it every few years to clean it out. Bet there is some mighty interesting stuff found in there!


----------



## Interlude

Ok gunna do a quick one as might be a few hours before I can dig up another. This otta go fast! My grandfather helped build the tower and my father dove for quarters off of the ferry docks for money as a kid. 

Tower and location

(Yeah I know it is not a lighthouse. What am I thinking!)


----------



## RobGallagher

Too easy for me as we are back in N.E. but I'll gladly offer hints (oops, too late)


----------



## paulk

We put in at Provincetown to refuel on our most recent return from Maine. Baitfish were swarming in 3-acre patches on all sides as we came around the point, and a whale that was obviously feeding surfaced about a boatlength off our starboard bow. Maneuvering in to the fuel dock was interesting with all the 8000 hp multi-outboards, Bayliners, and center-console studmobiles waiting for their crews who were at the convenience store stocking up on t-shirts and sunscreen. We found a 38’ spot and slipped our 36’ boat into it, much to the surprise of our neighbors, who didn’t seem to know that sailboats can turn that fast.
The Pilgrim Monument is a great navigating reference point.


----------



## Interlude

So sorry for the late response....been out on tractor or doing tree work all day. Just sat down to watch sunset and behold the conch needs to be passed!

We be heavy into spring work here to get ready for planting season. Boat on hold waiting to be splashed given the state of affairs there and the wishes of the local government down there. It's all good, stay safe everyone.

The conch is all yours paulk!


----------



## paulk

OK. A bit further afield this time...


----------



## Arcb

Cannes, France?


----------



## Zanshin

Fort Carré in Antibes, France.

I lived there for a while, although rather than sail in those expensive waters I biked and did paragliding up in the hills over Grasse - which is the best-smelling industrial town in the world. That is where most of the perfume companies have their production facilities. Instead of mounds of coal they have mounds of wonderful plants from which they extract essences.


----------



## paulk

Arcb was close, but Janshin nailed it: Antibes. The boats pictured were the smaller ones; the big ones block the view of the fort. We didn’t notice that it smelled much. Aix is nice for that, with the fountains and shade trees flowing down the hill there. The Picasso museum in Antibes has a good many of his sculptures and ceramics in a building that overlooks the Mediterranean. French boat owners complain about the costs, but there are LOTS of boats.


----------



## Zanshin

Antibes is pretty pricey, I had a 1-room flat just a couple of yards away from the Picasso museum, but then found out that renting a villa out-of-season was cheaper so I pooled with 2 other consultants (we worked up the hill in Sophia Antipolis) and got a 5-bedroom place up in Valbonne for less than the tiny flat. It was a great time, I loved it there and the work was enjoyable as well (contrary to what many think, the French do work pretty hard between the coffee and cigarette breaks). I saw a sign at one of those small jetties that the dockage was available for €80000 and that seemed reasonable until I read the details and found out that the price was for RENTing the space for several years and not owning it. Definitely not a cheap place for a boat. The local hangout for sailors and ex-pats is "La Gaffe" close to where that picture was taken from.

Back to the thread - where is this?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Back to the thread - where is this?


Thats the first railway bridge south of Norfolk on the ICW. The bridge in the backfround is the one you have to wait for the tide for many boats to get under... Names..... hell...

I cant see the name https://www.google.com/maps/@36.7968839,-76.2932706,168m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Zanshin

Hello Mark,

unfortunately, it is not that bridge. I would have liked to do the ICW south of Norfolk, but my air draft water draft preclude me doing that. This picture wasn't taken in Virginia.


----------



## jvlassak

Is it the bridge over the Cape Cod canal (Buzzard's bay side)?


----------



## jvlassak

Just looked up a picture of the CC canal bridge and it isn't it -


----------



## paulk

It does Look a lot like the Bourne Bridge, but not quite. We got stopped by it going both up and back from Maine last time, so had a good view. It used to be that it only dropped once a week for the train taking garbage off Cape Cod, but they added passenger service from/to Boston, so now it’s closed much more often. 
Bourne Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal:


----------



## Zanshin

It is not the Bourne Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal - Mark's guess was too far south and this guess is too far north. I've added another picture of the bridge from the other side. Perhaps that will help narrow down the location.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps that will help narrow down the location.


It should. It looks like a unique location


----------



## paulk

Helpful clues, including the second photo. Could it be the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal Lift Bridge, in Delaware? 39°32'36.4"N 75°42'11.0”W, according to “Bridgehunter”!


----------



## Zanshin

Aye, paulk - you got it. I've heard of Tornado hunters. But bridge hunters? I wonder how one can stalk a bridge and what is used to bait them 

You are up...


----------



## paulk

Many people should know where this is!


----------



## Arcb

Northport Power Station, Conneticut.


----------



## paulk

That was fast! You’re UP, ARCB ! Except it’s in New York, on Long Island


----------



## flyrod

Northport Basin?


----------



## Arcb

Here is one. Bonus points for naming the island.


----------



## paulk

Something in FL, perhaps? Weather looks too nice for the recent Everglades Challenge 2020 though.


----------



## Arcb

Paulk, correct and correct. South Florida, popular party spot.


----------



## Arcb

Maybe a bit more information. A nearby beach is a great spot for collecting sharhs teeth.


----------



## paulk

That’s like saying “a busy intersection in New York City”. Or “a quiet town in Ontario”. All of south Florida is a popular party spot. So... it’s somewhere below Jacksonville, or perhaps Tampa, on the coast...


----------



## Arcb

Ya, I suppose it kind of is. The photo was taken mid-late afternoon.


----------



## paulk

The clues provided put us on the west coast of Florida because of the afternoon shadows. According to Trip Advisor, the best beach in Florida for shark’s teeth is Caspersen’s Beach in Venice. It seems like that beach would be out the channel in the picture and down to port. Google Maps shows Venice with the channel leading to Snake Island. Maybe that’s what attracts all the powerboats to it?


----------



## Arcb

Snake Island it is. Cool spot, largely unregulated island right in Venice. Popular power boat party spot, but also useful as a potential rest spot for kayakers and small boat sailors transiting the Florida Gulf ICW.


----------



## paulk

OK... so here’s a shot of an interesting island scene. They apparently wanted to get a channel dredged quickly, but weren’t quite quick enough. Not in the U.S.


----------



## Zanshin

I like the name of the .jpg file


----------



## paulk

It gives a good hint, non? I like to think they were trying to use scuba divers to keep at it 24/7...


----------



## paulk

Another clue? It is on an island somewhat near this ship’s home port


----------



## jvlassak

La Flotte, île de Ré in France?


----------



## jvlassak

Is that the Hermione (replica)?


----------



## paulk

Jvlassak has got it! Both the original Hermione, which as a brand new ship carried Lafayette to Boston to advise Washington of France's support in the Revolution, and the replica were built in Rochefort, France. 



 The replica is home-ported there now, and has to sail out past Île de Ré when she puts to sea. The backhoe got stuck in the Port of La Flotte and was removed in a more carefully thought-out operation:


----------



## jvlassak

I need to stop guessing, I'm running out of pictures. Here's one, same continent as the previous picture. There are a few clues in the picture, which was taken in better times...


----------



## paulk

Though she didn’t show up in Lloyd’s Register, Nonno Beppe 2PF611 seems to be a popular photo target. Another photo shows her hanging out at the Marciana Marina on Elba. The harbor seems similar, with the green hills surrounding the waterfront buildings. Is that close?


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Though she didn't show up in Lloyd's Register, Nonno Beppe 2PF611 seems to be a popular photo target. Another photo shows her hanging out at the Marciana Marina on Elba. The harbor seems similar, with the green hills surrounding the waterfront buildings. Is that close?


It's not close, it's right on! Well done, I was all ready to give some more clues, but they were clearly not necessary. It's a picture I took a couple of summers ago when we chartered on Elba. Lovely place, but I do prefer Greece and Turkey.


----------



## paulk

It is getting harder and harder to find pictures! The others I had of this port were too obvious - blatant landmarks and things like showing transoms with the homeport.


----------



## flyrod

looks like Rockport, Me. to me.


----------



## paulk

Hope you give the fish notice that you’re coming, if you’re that quick. Take it away, Flyrod!


----------



## Zanshin

It would have helped to blank out the "Rockport" signage on the red building


----------



## paulk

Oops
That’s what I mean about finding pictures. 
You must have been taking a nap for Fly to beat you to it.


----------



## flyrod

here is one, shouldn't be too hard, what harbor?


----------



## SanderO

Great Salt pond?


----------



## flyrod

No, not Great Salt Pond, a much smaller harbor, but pretty famous non the less.


----------



## flyrod

No, not Great Salt Pond, a much smaller harbor, but pretty famous non the less.


----------



## paulk

Looks like Massachusetts.


----------



## fallard

Menemsha Harbor in the foreground and Menemsha Pond beyond.


----------



## flyrod

Fallard has it, looking towards the Coast Guard station from Menemsha Harbor with the pond in the background. You're up Fallard.


----------



## fallard

OK, this may be hard for folks who haven't been there, but should be a piece of cake for those who have. The clue is in the foreground and the price I paid was $25 (first day off-high-season rates).


----------



## SanderO

fallard said:


> OK, this may be hard for folks who haven't been there, but should be a piece of cake for those who have. The clue is in the foreground and the price I paid was $25 (first day off-high-season rates).


ridiculous photo and sideways.... be serious.


----------



## fallard

SanderO said:


> ridiculous photo and sideways.... be serious.


I put it in right side up. Can't help what SN did to it.


----------



## Arcb

This happens to me sometimes too. I have no idea how to fix it


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> This happens to me sometimes too. I have no idea how to fix it


It's got to do with the camera's auto-rotation-after all the camera digital image doesn't know which way is up-some of the forums etc don't respect the camera's embedded flag to rotate the image. AFAIK the only way to solve it is to rotate the image in an image editor and resave it.


----------



## Arcb

Fallards photo using Macblaze idea


----------



## SanderO

great salt pond


----------



## fallard

Right you are SanderO. For those who know, the Town granny apple green moorings are a hot commodity at Block Island. 

The photo shows SeaScape at one of the moorings on Labor Day, 2017, when the fee dropped to $25. The day before the moorings were all taken, so we had anchored for the night. Come Labor Day the Salt Pond emptied out—an annual event that is a sight to see. Because the winds were predicted to be 25kts and we planned to eat ashore, we grabbed this mooring, which is close by the dinghy dock and in the lee of the island. Otherwise it would have been a wet dinghy ride.


----------



## SanderO

Yikes... let me dip into my extensive files...

This this one.... What is wifey looking at?


----------



## Arcb

Staten Island Sea Wall?


----------



## SanderO

nope.... here's a hint


----------



## Zanshin

That's the Newport, RI Cliff Walk, I believe.


----------



## SanderO

Zan nailed it.... I pass the conch to him...


----------



## Zanshin

Considering I spent a month in Newport while trying to get my engine started I walked that path several times so it was easy for me, the second picture wasn't necessary but nailed down the location.

Here's a view of a location that sees more barge traffic than sailboats. What body of water is this and which city/location could it be?


----------



## Arcb

Mosel River valley?


----------



## Zanshin

Arcb - you have the correct continent, but this is not the Mosel. Those vineyards on the far side of the water do grow some of the best Riesling grapes in the world. While not apparent, the hillsides are steep and in years past I was paid by the hour to manually harvest grapes on the hillsides behind where this photo was taken. Not paid much cash, but I did get free food, good company, and discounts on wines.


----------



## Arcb

Paid in wine is a good deal. I worked for a yacht club in my 20s that only paid their tender captains $12.50/hour, but left the beer taps open after hours as a perk. Fantastic.

Resiling grapes come from the Rhine valley me thinks?


----------



## MacBlaze

Or maybe the Saar?


----------



## Zanshin

Arcb - I'm from "Rheinland Pfalz" (born in Mainz) and I did my Sommelier-training at the Wine University in Geisenheim in night school so I might be just a little bit prejudiced. Most of Germany produces Riesling, with many other popular varietals such as Müller-Thurgau, Schwarzriesling, Domina (S&M aficionados rejoice), Grauburgunder, Spätburgunder, Portugieser, and even Chardonnay. 4 of those listed are grown in the hills in the picture. P.S. The Rhine is 1230KM long, so you might want to narrow down the location a bit if you think that this is the correct body of water.

MacBlaze - The Saar is only about 250 miles long, but you'll need to add a more precise location if you believe that is the correct river.

I'll give a hint - it is not the Ruwer river (or the Elbe - but since no grapes are grown on that river I'm not giving away very much )


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Arcb - I'm from "Rheinland Pfalz" (born in Mainz) and I did my Sommelier-training at the Wine University in Geisenheim in night school so I might be just a little bit prejudiced. Most of Germany produces Riesling, with many other popular varietals such as Müller-Thurgau, Schwarzriesling, Domina (S&M aficionados rejoice), Grauburgunder, Spätburgunder, Portugieser, and even Chardonnay. 4 of those listed are grown in the hills in the picture. P.S. The Rhine is 1230KM long, so you might want to narrow down the location a bit if you think that this is the correct body of water.
> 
> MacBlaze - The Saar is only about 250 miles long, but you'll need to add a more precise location if you believe that is the correct river.
> 
> I'll give a hint - it is not the Ruwer river (or the Elbe - but since no grapes are grown on that river I'm not giving away very much )


If it's the Saar its near Konz or Saarburg but I think there are too many tourist boats for it to be the Saar. I would have given money it was the Moselle. We stopped off at Trier for a day and ended us staying a week. One of the most fascinating regions I have ever visited. Its also not quite big enough for the more populous parts of the Rhine I think. Lets split the difference and say near Koblenz?


----------



## Zanshin

MacBlaze - you are zooming in, but it is not on Saar river or at Koblenz (The "dreiländereick" / "Deutsches Eck" (Wiki)where the Mosel flows into the Rhein river. But you do have the correct country


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> MacBlaze - you are zooming in, but it is not on Saar river or at Koblenz (The "dreiländereick" / "Deutsches Eck" (Wiki)where the Mosel flows into the Rhein river. But you do have the correct country


Well I spent a good 20 minutes going up and own the Rhine in Google Earth looking for a dock and some solar panels. No luck. Interesting though. I'm gonna need a clue I think cause it all looks the same to me now. :grin


----------



## Zanshin

Goethe did some of his writing from where this picture was taken, my house's roof is visible in the picture (not that that is much of a clue, but just a factoid).
The powerful ferry-boat-operator lobby has prevented any bridges from being constructed along this 80+ mile stretch of river, but almost each town has a small ferry. The original picture shows one about to land on the far side of the river in a town known as a tourist destination and for it's local brandy. I wanted to post another picture taken from that ferry, but I must have deleted it due to bad quality in one of my picture culls.

The monument at the top of the hill on the far side commemorates the reunification of Germany, but not the recent one.

P.S. I completely forgot the clue that I actually wanted to give:
There is a Building at the top of the far hill which was the monastery to which all those vineyards belong. It is said (there) that this is where modern wines were first made.


----------



## paulk

Could it be here? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rüdesheim_am_Rhein
The brandy was an irresistable clue.


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Goethe did some of his writing from where this picture was taken, my house's roof is visible in the picture (not that that is much of a clue, but just a factoid).
> The powerful ferry-boat-operator lobby has prevented any bridges from being constructed along this 80+ mile stretch of river, but almost each town has a small ferry. The original picture shows one about to land on the far side of the river in a town known as a tourist destination and for it's local brandy. I wanted to post another picture taken from that ferry, but I must have deleted it due to bad quality in one of my picture culls.
> 
> The monument at the top of the hill on the far side commemorates the reunification of Germany, but not the recent one.
> 
> P.S. I completely forgot the clue that I actually wanted to give:
> There is a Building at the top of the far hill which was the monastery to which all those vineyards belong. It is said (there) that this is where modern wines were first made.


Thanks for that. I had never heard of the Niederwalddenkmal before. It's one of the reasons this thread is so fun.


----------



## Zanshin

Paulk - Well, the picture was taken in Bingen am Rhein (Hildegard von Bingen) but view is of the Niederwalddenkmal and Rüdesheim and the reference is to Schloss Johannisberg so the torch, as it were, has passed to you!

MacBlaze - I'm glad you are enjoying the progress of this thread! I went to college in Williamsburg, Virginia and many a visitor to that city commented on the history there... while I remember my dad talking about living in a small flat which was part of a building where Charlemagne had his baths 

Paulk - it is all yours!


----------



## paulk

Small world! My grandparents lived in Williamsburg and offered to send me to W&M. Am looking for new photo....


----------



## Zanshin

Paulk - if you are looking for William and Mary pictures - take a gander at https://www.sv-zanshin.com/r/blog/2020/blog2020-01-19.php


----------



## paulk

I ended up going to school closer to here, though a good ways inland. Another island town...


----------



## SanderO

it's Maine but I can't where


----------



## paulk

Maine has about 500 miles of coastline, but you’re on the right track. it was difficult to take a picture here with so few lobsterboats in the frame. This shot is more typical. Same town, a bit further down the harbor


----------



## SanderO

Mount Desert (looking at from south)


----------



## paulk

Getting closer. Did you know that Mt. Desert was named by the Sieur de Cadillac, who thought that the area was just that - a desert? He moved to Michigan instead. Lots of lobster and granite in the town we’re looking to identify.


----------



## jvlassak

If you're talking lobsters and granite, I would say Vinalhaven, but that building doesn't look right...


----------



## SanderO

Stonnington, Me


----------



## paulk

Viinalhaven doesn’t have quarries, the way that Stonington does. Stonington, on Deer Isle, is also a much more friendly place. You won’t find sailboats in the harbor at Vinalhaven. Your turn, SanderO !


----------



## SanderO

WOWSER... I've been there multiple times but have no pics I can refer to... But it looked like Maine and matched my fuzzy memory from about 15 years ago... gotta get up to Maine again!


----------



## paulk

It’s not Penfield Light, though it looks quite similar:


----------



## SanderO

hint:

it's a relatively new lighthouse.


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Viinalhaven doesn't have quarries, the way that Stonington does. Stonington, on Deer Isle, is also a much more friendly place. You won't find sailboats in the harbor at Vinalhaven. Your turn, SanderO !


Paul, I don't know how many quarries there are on Stonington, but Vinalhaven has quite a few - four I can think of just now including the quarry on our neighbor's property where the columns for St John the Divine were quarried. You're right about there not being a lot of sailboats in Carver's Harbor, it's a working harbor that caters to lobstermen with very limited services. The lobstermen can be really friendly once you get to know them...


----------



## flyrod

Paulk's picture looks like Southeast Harbor, Me. If that is the picture in question, I have no idea about the picture from SanderO, and there are definitely quite a few quarries on Vinalhaven, the town swimming hole is a quarry.


----------



## paulk

Excuse my ignorance. Guess the reception we got in Vinalhaven kept us from exploring and learning more about it. There was the only place in Maine that we found the lobstermen came across with a negative vibe. We left after one night on a transient mooring - which the town has apparently purposely placed about a mile from the dinghy dock, exposed to the west. Everywhere else we put in - from Portland to Northeast Harbor - lobstermen would at least wave and acknowledge another seafarer. We do not plan to return to Vinalhaven. 

Penfield Reef is in Fairfield, CT - nowhere near Maine. Can’t find a Southeast Harbor, ME.


----------



## paulk

Can you orient us, SanderO? Knowing whether the light points N/S/E/W might help. The lack of clues is bugging me! Knowing more pieces to the puzzle would help move us along. The riprap makes it look tidal, and it appears to be set off a sandbar similar to Napatree Point in Watch Hill RI, but IIRC there is no lighthouse on Napatree Point.


----------



## SanderO

The photo is looking NE. And it's less than a day's sail from Watch Hill.

You HAVE sailed past it!


----------



## WinterRiver

That is the Long Beach Bar lighthouse off Orient on Long Island.

We anchored off the beach during a lovely September cruise a few years ago.


----------



## SanderO

WinterRiver said:


> That is the Long Beach Bar lighthouse off Orient on Long Island.
> 
> We anchored off the beach during a lovely September cruise a few years ago.


Location is basically correct. This lighthouse is called Bug Light.

Read about it here:

https://roadtrippers.com/magazine/bug-lighthouse-cruise/

WinterRiver... you've got the conch! Well done.


----------



## WinterRiver

I should have put the aka in my answer.


----------



## SanderO

WinterRiver said:


> I should have put the aka in my answer.


hahahaha that's OK...

Looks like Maine again... can't place it.


----------



## paulk

The road/bridge in the back makes me think of the RT1 bridge over the Kennebec at Bath, but I don’t think it's on trestles like that.


----------



## SanderO

Little Deer Island, ME


----------



## SanderO

Could this be on / off the Hudson River?


----------



## fallard

A clue might help, like the trestle in the background was part of a rail system for hauling supplies to the lighthouse a the top of the island.


----------



## WinterRiver

fallard is on the right track (pun intended.) 

Yes, we are back in Maine.


----------



## fallard

WinterRiver said:


> fallard is on the right track (pun intended.)
> 
> Yes, we are back in Maine.


Well, they had to use the rail system back before the heliport went in.:wink (Another clue for the google maps/earth types.)


----------



## flyrod

That looks to be the little cove on Seguin Island, off the mouth of the Kennebeck River, Popham beach, and Cape Small. They give a great little tour of the light out there.


----------



## WinterRiver

You're up, flyrod.

They do have a great tour of the lighthouse on Seguin Island, including the first order Fresnel lens. The view is spectacular. Friends of Seguin Island


----------



## flyrod

It is getting hard to find pictures that anyone might recognize from my files that aren't too easy or too obscure. Here is one I hope you can figure out, this harbor and resort was frequented by Eleanor Roosevelt, it has a private, iconic lighthouse.


----------



## jvlassak

Sebasco Harbor resort?


----------



## flyrod

That was quick, I wondered if it might be too obscure. Never underestimate a sailor. You are up jvlassak!


----------



## jvlassak

I think I'm out of interesting pictures with good clues. Here's one I just came across - if interlude is playing, he'll guess it in a jiffy.


----------



## fallard

How about some interesting stories about the places that are posted? 

Like Sequin Island, for instance, that had an incident long ago when the lighthouse keepers wife was in the cart on the railway when the tow rope broke. She reported escape by jumping out before the runaway cart was launched off the end of the rail.


----------



## flyrod

that looks like Marshal point light in Port Clyde, That's where Tom Hanks finished his run in the movie Forest Gump. Here is the light from a different angle that I took. Ahh! don't know how to turn it, sorry.


----------



## jvlassak

I didn't know about the Tom Hanks connection. It is the lighthouse at Port Clyde - a place with an interesting general store and great lobsters. Your turn!


----------



## riggy001

Another such game, one player, online, using Google Earth: https://www.geoguessr.com


----------



## flyrod

here is a working harbor made famous by Wilbur


----------



## flyrod

No guesses yet, maybe too obscure, like I said, a working harbor, some boat building and lobstering. A short walk up the hill brings you to a friendly restaurant run by a local lobster co-op, great food, lobster, steamers, burgers and such, friendly people.


----------



## paulk

We saw a pair of docks like that at Little Cranberry Island. First dock was the harbormaster’s office, the one behind had a coffeeshop/restaurant/store. Lobsterboat was drying out alongside the first while we were there.


----------



## flyrod

No, not Little Cranberry, further south. I once rented a little place on Little Cranberry, had to cook over the fire on the beach, great fun, loved the Island.


----------



## paulk

Wilbur Morse was from Friendship, ME, and his sloops have certainly made the town famous. We were up there last March, but the restaurant wasn’t open for the season yet.(It seems they got a foot of snow in inland Maine yesterday) 

The other well-known Wilbur from Maine is the one in Charlotte’s Web, but there doesn’t seem to be any lobstering near the Arable’s farm.


----------



## flyrod

Friendship is the place, one of my favorites. Yes, Wilbur Morse had a house right there on the harbor and certainly brought fame to this little village. I believe they still have a friendship regatta every year (any boat, not just Friendship sloops) sometime in early August I think. You're up paulk!


----------



## paulk

Another lighthouse??? Ask some questions....


----------



## paulk

No questions, even? This shot is facing westwards. The real estate along here is REALLY pricey, even for waterfront. (No, it’s not Newport.RI.)


----------



## paulk

Still no stabs? Houses here go for more than 16,000 Euros per square meter. (At least they did...) Another hint: Do you like ravioli? It was invented nearby.


----------



## SanderO

Sardinia? or Positano, which is near Naples


----------



## paulk

Not Italy.


----------



## SanderO

Montecarlo....I am just guessing


----------



## paulk

You’re getting closer


----------



## paulk

You’re getting much closer!


----------



## SanderO

Cape St Jean?


----------



## Interlude

SanderO said:


> Cape St Jean?


Paul, seems to me Sander's got it, but if more is needed:

The lighthouse of Cap Ferrat there to be exact! Built in 1732, the lighthouse was intended to replace the old fire tower of the sixteenth century. Destroyed in 1944, it was rebuilt in its present form after the war. Not to be confused for the Cap Ferret lighthouse. So good to be back from the hinterlands and see lighthouses back up for ID!

View from sea, opposite direction.


----------



## SanderO

Interlude said:


> Paul, seems to me Sander's got it, but if more is needed:
> 
> The lighthouse of Cap Ferrat there to be exact! Built in 1732, the lighthouse was intended to replace the old fire tower of the sixteenth century. Destroyed in 1944, it was rebuilt in its present form after the war. Not to be confused for the Cap Ferret lighthouse. So good to be back from the hinterlands and see lighthouses back up for ID!
> 
> View from sea, opposite direction.


Don't want to jump the gun... but I have to take the dog for a walk...


----------



## Zanshin

That was too easy - Freeman's Bay from the anchorage looking ashore at Galleon Beach (the resort has since fallen into worse times) with Shirley Heights visible at the top of the hill 

Sorry - should have added English Harbour, Antigua and Barbuda

p.s. I have to take my renter's dog for a walk - they are in self-quarantine and both in the "dangerous" age category so are avoiding contact. And I get to legally go out and about despite the local restrictions in Bavaria.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> That was too easy - Freeman's Bay from the anchorage looking ashore at Galleon Beach (the resort has since fallen into worse times) with Shirley Heights visible at the top of the hill
> 
> Sorry - should have added English Harbour, Antigua and Barbuda
> 
> p.s. I have to take my renter's dog for a walk - they are in self-quarantine and both in the "dangerous" age category so are avoiding contact. And I get to legally go out and about despite the local restrictions in Bavaria.


Yes it was easy for those who have been there. I am running out of my own photos... I got one more series to try...

Zan has the conch!


----------



## Zanshin

(Just returned from walking the renter's dog)


----------



## Minnewaska

That's crazy easy. I don't have any more good pics, without searching forever. I'll simply add a clue. 

A famous race uses this as a waypoint.


----------



## SanderO

well duh... the xxxxnet rock


----------



## Zanshin

SanderO - I thought that most of the U.S. based forum members wouldn't recognize this chunk of British history. The next photo is all yours


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> SanderO - I thought that most of the U.S. based forum members wouldn't recognize this chunk of British history. The next photo is all yours


OK... this is my last. The game is interesting... Thanks Zan


----------



## lelandolson

browse through this thread and it's hard


----------



## SanderO

This is taken at an Island nation...


----------



## paulk

Can’t get thumbnail to expand, so difficult to see any details.


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Can't get thumbnail to expand, so difficult to see any details.


Try this clue.... did my former posts on this thread open up/expand? If so I don't have an explanation.


----------



## SanderO

try this clue


----------



## paulk

Second shot looks like Saint David’s Light in Bermuda. Have a couple of ties with it on them. Other shots could be St. George’s. We’ve always gone ‘round to Hamilton - the RBYC, Dinghy Club, or Salt Kettle on various trips there.


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Second shot looks like Saint David's Light in Bermuda. Have a couple of ties with it on them. Other shots could be St. George's. We've always gone 'round to Hamilton - the RBYC, Dinghy Club, or Salt Kettle on various trips there.


You've got the conch... well done Paul


----------



## paulk

OK... Now back to the U.S...
this photo was taken in February. It was about 68º F 20ºC


----------



## SanderO

Stamford?


----------



## paulk

You just missed seeing a pelican fly below the big cloud. This city has more than 3x the population of Stamford CT.


----------



## SanderO

Jacksonville FL ??


----------



## Arcb

Miami?


----------



## paulk

SanderO was close, but ARCB HAS IT! This was a shot from the docks of Coral Reef YC in the Coconut Grove section of Miami, (next to the US Sailing Center) looking towards what looked more like “downtown” Miami.


----------



## Arcb

Okay, I don't think I have done this one.


----------



## Zanshin

It looks very much like a stretch of the Rhine river at Ingelheim in Germany in the fall.


----------



## Arcb

It's not the Rhine, it is late Fall. Some time in December. The local farms are orchards and vineyards.


----------



## paulk

That is not a river barge/péniche. It seems to be a Great Lakes ore or grain carrier. Maybe two of them, based on the superstructure in the back, right. Saw one going through the Manitous once: don’t mess with them. They can’t turn for beans.

Noticed lots of vineyards & orchards lakeside near Toronto last time we were up there.


----------



## Arcb

The ship in the foreground is a self unloading great lakes bulk freighter. The ship on the far side, I don't recall what it was, but she looks too small to be a laker to me. I took the photo from the bridge of a third ship, a passenger ship. We were waiting our turn.


----------



## paulk

Sounds like a lock. The famous ones are the Soo Locks at Sault Sainte Marie, MI.


----------



## Arcb

Not Sault St Marie. Pretty country side up there, lots of bush. 

Yes to the lock though, the lock can be seen in the pic on the far left side.


----------



## paulk

Orchards and vineyards together hint towards the Welland Canal. The photo was not taken from the Port Robinson ferry, however. It looks like you’re stopped at the Welland Canal pay station on Seaway Haulage Road in Port Weller East, before Lock #1. Google Maps shows a lamp post on the end of the pier and also a signal tower by the lock gates that seem to match your photo.


----------



## Arcb

That's right Paulk. Waiting area below lock 1, Welland Canal. The boat I was on wasn't local to the area, I delivering her up to Lake Erie.

The Welland canal has a vertical lift of 326 feet over 27 miles and is the primary shipping route that bipasses Niagara Falls.


----------



## paulk

OK! Running low on interesting pictures. 
We woke up one morning here and found out that we had new neighbors - about 3000 of them. One good thing was that their boat helped block wakes from the passing traffic, which could be quite busy.


----------



## paulk

So... a hint or two? Note that there are no palm trees here. The boat sailing through the mooring field was not built in this state either. The ship still has this port on its itinerary for later this year.


----------



## SanderO

Newport?


----------



## paulk

J-boats, like the one sailing in the picture, are built in Rhode Island. The harbor pictured is not in the state where they are built. Newport RI does not have a passenger ship terminal that looks like a wave.


----------



## WinterRiver

Portland, ME?


----------



## paulk

Winter River must like beer to be so familiar with Portland, where there is a hopping big group of brewpubs, along with really good farm-to-table restaurants that spread from the waterfront up to Munjoy Hill. The Portland Museum of Art has a good collection of Winslow Homers, and the Victorian architecture in town is impressive. The port has substantial freight traffic as well as passenger liners coming in, and the ferries that link it with all the different islands in Casco Bay churn things up quite a bit, along with the various charter schooners that ply the bay. Take it away, Winter River!


----------



## WinterRiver

Portland is a great city. Last time we wanted to visit by boat the pea soup fog and substantial water traffic lead us to hang a hard left out to sea.

Back to lighthouses:


----------



## Interlude

Well....everytime i go away and come back it's lighthouses again! 

Peggy's cove Lighthouse, Nova Scotia. Attached pic at night.


----------



## paulk

Dang! I was looking in Maine, still.


----------



## WinterRiver

Lovely picture, Interlude. You're up.


----------



## paulk

Interlude said:


> Well....everytime i go away and come back it's lighthouses again!
> 
> Peggy's cove Lighthouse, Nova Scotia. Attached pic at night.


The light at night is supposed to keep you from running into it, Interlude!


----------



## Interlude

Yup, does seem a little close for being on a boat! Glad this was a terra firm-a excursion!

Sorry for the delay but still making trips to an area that has zero internet and only sketchy cell coverage for texts and then only if your willing to hike up a mile or so to the top of a ridge. 

So....while we are on my favorite ID topic, lighthouses, thought would keep the night time theme going.


----------



## paulk

Not Cape Florida on Key Biscayne. Tower profile is similar, but lantern roof line is different.


----------



## jvlassak

The Ponce Inlet Lighthouse? Great picture, by the way.


----------



## paulk

Looking for lighthouses is a lot like searching for the Fountain of Youth. Ponce de Leon claims to have found it in St. Augustine, but this lighthouse is not near there. It seems that it is the lighthouse that Stephen Crane focuses on repeatedly in his story “The Open Boat”, which was included in a book of sailing stories that I just read. He refers to “Mosquito Inlet” in the 1897 account, but it is now known as the Ponce de Leon inlet, and the light is the Ponce de Leon Inlet Light on Florida’s east coast. The historic association there gives tours. 

Dang again -- too late!!


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> The Ponce Inlet Lighthouse? Great picture, by the way.


Yup that's the one. Tallest in the state and one of tallest in the US. Great seafood restaurant at the marina just past the inlet., dang if i can remember the name but any locals can set you on the right path. Nice dunes nearby for exploring as well.

Jvlassik the conch is now yours. We do love our lighthouses. 

Hang in there Paul, you'll get the next one!


----------



## jvlassak

Okay, here's an easy one. Sticking with the lighthouse theme. I added a second picture to make it more interesting. This is a popular seafood place not too far from the lighthouse and right on the water. Name of the lighthouse and restaurant?


----------



## Interlude

Shoulda never looked as now imma gunna have to go back to Rockport and find that restaurant, if indeed the lighthouse is one of the twin towers on Thatcher Island (pretty sure it is!). No restaurants on the island though...so assumed Rockport for the restaurant. Have eaten at Claws but don't remember that view. Maybe the Lobster Pool right on Cape Ann,. Didn't eat there though cuz was crowded...hmmm.maybe we should have waited but were hungry!


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude, it is indeed one of the two lighthouses on Thatcher Island. They are one of the landmarks on our way back from Maine and a sign we're almost home. The restaurant is a spot that's popular with locals less than five miles from the island. We ate there many years ago when we were staying on a mooring of the Annisquam Yacht Club - I should point out the restaurant wasn't in walking distance.


----------



## paulk

We’ve visited Rockport by land and have seen the twin lights on Thatcher Island en route to & from Gloucester, (were there once the day of the schooner races - what a hoot!) but we’ve never tried or checked the menu at Rockport's My Place by the Sea.

Wouldn’t want to walk from Thatcher Island to Rockport.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Shoulda never looked as now imma gunna have to go back to Rockport and find that restaurant, if indeed the lighthouse is one of the twin towers on Thatcher Island (pretty sure it is!). No restaurants on the island though...so assumed Rockport for the restaurant. Have eaten at Claws but don't remember that view. Maybe the Lobster Pool right on Cape Ann,. Didn't eat there though cuz was crowded...hmmm.maybe we should have waited but were hungry!


The Lobster Pool it is! Lovely spot and the kids had great fun making s'mores...Your turn - another lighthouse maybe?


----------



## Zanshin

No - please not a lighthouse. There are only about 2-3 in the whole world that I could possibly recognize


----------



## jvlassak

Zanshin said:


> No - please not a lighthouse. There are only about 2-3 in the whole world that I could possibly recognize


There is exactly one in the whole world I would recognize without additional context and that's the one on Thatcher Island (provided the twin lighthouse is visible)...hat off to interlude.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> There is exactly one in the whole world I would recognize without additional context and that's the one on Thatcher Island (provided the twin lighthouse is visible)...hat off to interlude.


Hmmm...we do love our lighthouses and have sought them out whether by water or land. We went from being just good friends to knowing there was something more standing at the top of the tallest lighthouse in the US just before it was closed prior to it being moved...yup it was moved. That is another story.

Gunna need to find something else...stay tuned...meanwhile jvlassak here's both of them!


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> We've visited Rockport by land and have seen the twin lights on Thatcher Island en route to & from Gloucester, (were there once the day of the schooner races - what a hoot!) but we've never tried or checked the menu at Rockport's My Place by the Sea.
> 
> Wouldn't want to walk from Thatcher Island to Rockport.


A difficult task unless your first name starts with J and your last with C!

Meanwhile gunna try a different sort of ID, sailing related to be sure. If you do good diligence in reasoning you will know not only the location, but the boat as well. First hint: Boat is new and was in final stages under construction prior to a splash.


----------



## jvlassak

This looks like a picture taken at Pacific Seacraft in North Carolina with Thumper in the foreground. Could the boat be Interlude?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> This looks like a picture taken at Pacific Seacraft in North Carolina with Thumper in the foreground. Could the boat be Interlude?


I was betting you would get it first! Only Pacific Seacraft owners would know Thumper! Interlude is hull #50 and 30 years older than the 31 in the picture. I had a chance to make a trip from the 'Bay', to Ocracoke, Washington NC. and return last May. Was coincidentally when they were in final stages of new 31 build. Was fun to meet the Brodie family, Thumper, and many of the craftsmen. You're up.


----------



## jvlassak

Do you know what happened to that 31? I'm wondering where it wound up. I'm going to have to dig deep to find another suitable picture - Zanshin, I'll try to stay away from lighthouses...


----------



## jvlassak

Here's a picture of an entirely different place. I must admit I have not sailed there, but I have visited a number of times. It's an old city with a very long maritime tradition.


----------



## paulk

Thought it might be Kiel, but got thrown off by the commercial harbor being so much bigger than what's in the picture. The pleasure-boat harbor, however, is much more intimate, despite having a major grain shipping operation on the other side of the big building. Would love to get over there for some 5o5 racing! They had the 5o5 World Championships there in 2014:
https://www.sail-world.com/news/178289/Who-will-be-the-505-King-of-Kiel


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Thought it might be Kiel, but got thrown off by the commercial harbor being so much bigger than what's in the picture. The pleasure-boat harbor, however, is much more intimate, despite having a major grain shipping operation on the other side of the big building. Would love to get over there for some 5o5 racing! They had the 5o5 World Championships there in 2014:
> https://www.sail-world.com/news/178289/Who-will-be-the-505-King-of-Kiel


Good guess - same sea, similar history, but wrong city. Wonderful old town center, old city walls, and a yacht harbor at the mouth of the river.


----------



## Zanshin

I can see it is in Germany, and it looks like the logo and name of "Köstritzer" beer on one of the parasols. That beer is brewed in what used to be east Germany, in Jena. But that is a very long way away from any body of water that supports sailboats like that. The closes city I can think of that could have both sail and powerboats is Berlin. But the last time I was there "Checkpoint Charlie" was still a real checkpoint, so I don't know what the city marinas would look like and the picture doesn't have the feel of Berlin to it. And it also doesn't quite look like anything on the Rhine or Main, either. Although that old grain crane is relatively common along those rivers....

I'll guess Berlin.


----------



## Zanshin

Hah - I just saw the post about Kiel and your response; so I'll retract my Berlin guess as it would several hundred miles away and the wrong body of water.

Flensburg?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Do you know what happened to that 31? I'm wondering where it wound up. I'm going to have to dig deep to find another suitable picture - Zanshin, I'll try to stay away from lighthouses...


It was ordered by a physician from somewhere down near there. It was unique as it probably is the only PSC 31 in existence that has a bow Thruster. Yeah I know...really? With low freeboard so wind is less of a factor, a knowledge of the prop walk, and her underbody, we can spin her within her own length. Thumper actually tried to talk him out of it but...he had all of the bells and whistles. It also came in at just North of $400k. They are not cheap boats, but you know that!

Now as far as the iD goes, I'm gunna venture Rostock


----------



## Zanshin

Interlude - I think you have it. Just two towns over to the west, Neustadt in Holstein, is where the German Navy has its officer's training for maritime security and where I do my bi-annual 



 courses. I see I missed my chance and am probably going to have suffer some more Lighthouse images that I cannot recognize before there's one that I might be able to locate 

p.s. Sorry, I didn't realize that Sailnet would expand the image in the youtube video I linked to - it wasn't intended to hijack the thread.


----------



## jvlassak

Rostock it is, an old and venerable city in the Hanseatic League, trading up and down the Baltic with a beautiful old town. Zanshin, your guess about the former East Germany based on that beer wasn't that far off. Interlude - you're up, again...

A bow thruster on a 31 - hard to imagine. What does he want to do with it, I wonder?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Rostock it is, an old and venerable city in the Hanseatic League, trading up and down the Baltic with a beautiful old town. Zanshin, your guess about the former East Germany based on that beer wasn't that far off. Interlude - you're up, again...
> 
> A bow thruster on a 31 - hard to imagine. What does he want to do with it, I wonder?


Not learn how to dock without one is my guess! The first maneuver under power I learned was a standing turn, clearly not in the fairway till mastered. If you could have been at our marina when I brought Interlude in for the first time, backing into a slip, with any nearby boat owner out with their boat poles and worried looks, you too would learn how to do it quickly! Gotten pretty good, if I do say so myself 

Ok Zanshin, though lighthouses are my favorite, out of deference for you even starting this thread, I've dug up something else that is at least somewhat marine based. Still trying to stick to the been there, took picture stuff, and lighthouses are a lot of them, but have dug up this at least for now. Might have to drop a few more lighthouse pictures someday! No boats in first picture but came to this city by boat and left by boat. The marina picture is even worse for clues but included it as good for sunset and maybe a clue!


----------



## jvlassak

Vancouver?


----------



## TinCanSailor

Lake Washington, Seattle


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Vancouver?


Ya know we both gotta retire from this for awhile! Seems we just keep passing it back and forth. 

So....was it the tree on the building? You don't see that often, or was it the fact that a buzzillion pages ago on this thread I included that marina picture with the reference of it being in Vancouver? Think I had tenured a picture from the Inside Passage as the actual ID and someone had asked about our time up there by boat, sea plane, cruise ship and SUV. Was pushing two months coming up from Washington state, BC and Alaska. Vancouver still remains one of my favorite North American cities.

You now hold the still warm conch!


----------



## jvlassak

Oh oh, now I have to find yet another picture. I really need to stop playing. I'll post another one shortly.

Vancouver was an easy guess - we have family there and I've been to that beach a number of times. I hadn't noticed that tree before. I agree, Vancouver is also one of my favorite cities in North America. Here's a picture I took on the same beach.


----------



## jvlassak

Here is another picture. I was tempted to post another lighthouse, but decided on this one instead. It's a strange combination of old and new. Several clues in the picture.


----------



## SanderO

Guadeloupe


----------



## jvlassak

Not Guadeloupe - Guadeloupe is far from this place, both in space and time


----------



## SanderO

La Rochelle


----------



## jvlassak

​


SanderO said:


> La Rochelle


Now you're half way there in space and time.


----------



## Zanshin

I can see both Greek and Turkish flags in that picture, so I going to go out on a limb here and assume that they don't speak French here natively. The horizon is too far away to be on the Bosporus. 

The only place name that comes to mind is Mykonos in Greece but I don't think it has a fortification like that...


----------



## Interlude

Different view. Can't stay away from lighthouses!

The original light is visible in this picture from Rhodes.


----------



## SanderO

Malta


----------



## jvlassak

SanderO said:


> Malta


Not Malta - a bit further east


----------



## jvlassak

Zanshin said:


> I can see both Greek and Turkish flags in that picture, so I going to go out on a limb here and assume that they don't speak French here natively. The horizon is too far away to be on the Bosporus.
> 
> The only place name that comes to mind is Mykonos in Greece but I don't think it has a fortification like that...


Mykonos is the right country and it has windmills, but no fortifications like this. The picture was taken on an island in a different archipelago than Mykonos. I don't remember seeing fortifications like this on any of the islands in the Cyclades I've visited.


----------



## SanderO

Izmir


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Different view. Can't stay away from lighthouses!
> 
> The original light is visible in this picture from Rhodes.


And Interlude has got it. Rhodes is a bit of a tourist trap nowadays, but it is a wonderful island if you can look past that. Lots of history going back thousands of years, from the ancient Greeks to the Knights of Malta and the Ottomans. And a good marina to shelter from the Meltemi when it hits.


----------



## jvlassak

SanderO said:


> Izmir


Not Izmir either, but much closer. Izmir, ancient Smyrna, has a much larger port than Rhodes, no windmills and a nice, but much more modern, boardwalk.


----------



## SanderO

Cyprus?


----------



## jvlassak

SanderO said:


> Cyprus?


Not Cyprus either - actually Interlude got it a few posts back. It's the main harbor in Rhodes.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> And Interlude has got it. Rhodes is a bit of a tourist trap nowadays, but it is a wonderful island if you can look past that. Lots of history going back thousands of years, from the ancient Greeks to the Knights of Malta and the Ottomans. And a good marina to shelter from the Meltemi when it hits.


Any idea as to how the new lighthouse in your picture actually works? The older picture I attached shows the older more traditional designed light and also the windmills had the blades still attached. Noticed the windmills in your picture did not have the blades attached. Are they still operational?

Heard rumors that there were plans for a new colossus?

You know I was going sit this one out but I can't resist lighthouses! Thanks, now I have to dig up something! Gunna be a bit as will be back in never never land (never any internet connection) till evening. Can't promise it won't be a lighthouse as running out of identifiable pictures that are not, will try though.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Any idea as to how the new lighthouse in your picture actually works? The older picture I attached shows the older more traditional designed light and also the windmills had the blades still attached. Noticed the windmills in your picture did not have the blades attached. Are they still operational?
> 
> Heard rumors that there were plans for a new colossus?
> 
> You know I was going sit this one out but I can't resist lighthouses! Thanks, now I have to dig up something! Gunna be a bit as will be back in never never land (never any internet connection) till evening. Can't promise it won't be a lighthouse as running out of identifiable pictures that are not, will try though.


I think my picture shows a different sea wall. Yours is the wall that encloses the old harbor. It has a bunch of windmills and a small fortress (the tower). If I remember correctly, my picture shows the commercial terminal next to it, which has a couple of windmills without blades, a tower, and a parking lot.

The old lighthouse is still there. I'm not sure if that strange structure in the background of my picture is a lighthouse, it may be part of a ship behind the terminal - correct me if I'm wrong.

Enjoy never-never land. A good place to be these days.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> I think my picture shows a different sea wall. Yours is the wall that encloses the old harbor. It has a bunch of windmills and a small fortress (the tower). If I remember correctly, my picture shows the commercial terminal next to it, which has a couple of windmills without blades, a tower, and a parking lot.
> 
> The old lighthouse is still there. I'm not sure if that strange structure in the background of my picture is a lighthouse, it may be part of a ship behind the terminal - correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Enjoy never-never land. A good place to be these days.


I think your correct about the strange structure. Gotta be the stack of a fairly large vessel.

Just got back in and though I hoped to find something other than a lighthouse, it appears i was untruthful! Sorry Zanshin! This light is still in operation, in one of our most favorite places, and as a first hint cuz not much around it to help ID, I've attached another picture...ponder it.


----------



## paulk

Catfish! Must be in Louisiana!!!


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Catfish! Must be in Louisiana!!!


Can see why you might think it is a catfish, but these are more closely related to the dinosaurs and shared the seas with them. Once endangered but making a good comeback. The name of the fish is more important than where it lives.


----------



## jvlassak

Is it a sturgeon?


----------



## jvlassak

Sturgeon Bay lighthouse? I hope this is wrong...


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Sturgeon Bay lighthouse? I hope this is wrong...


https://www.lighthousefriends.com/light.asp?ID=255

Gunna be gone again starting tomorrow and will be about 3,900 ft away from Interlude. That would be vertical feet.


----------



## jvlassak

I guess I have to look for yet another picture. Here is something different altogether. If you've been there, you'll know the name of the site and the island.


----------



## Telesail

Well that looks like the horticultural gardens in Deshaies but can’t work out why the sign is in English so I am probably wrong.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> I guess I have to look for yet another picture. Here is something different altogether. If you've been there, you'll know the name of the site and the island.


Jost van Dyke, BVI. probably on the trail to Bubbly Pools. Best visited with north swells and no rain!

Well if correct I do a have a little time in the AM before we leave to deal with this. Regardless this sign is on that trail.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Jost van Dyke, BVI. probably on the trail to Bubbly Pools. Best visited with north swells and no rain!
> 
> Well if correct I do a have a little time in the AM before we leave to deal with this. Regardless this sign is on that trail.


Close, right territory, but wrong island. The picture was taken at quite a popular spot.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Close, right territory, but wrong island. The picture was taken at quite a popular spot.


Ya know i really do need to call it quits so can get to sleep but....know there are some on Virgin Gorda, in Savannah Bay and trail from The Baths. Final answer! Heck they are all over the Caribbean. The Carrib Indians used to dip their arrows in the sap.


----------



## jvlassak

The Baths on Virgin Gorda it is, well done! I hope it's not too late to post another picture...


----------



## Interlude

Got a brief window of coverage using phone as hot spot so gotta post a quick one, thus yet again another lighthouse.


----------



## jvlassak

This wouldn't be somewhere on the Outer Banks, would it? Say a 162 feet tall?


----------



## Interlude




----------



## MacBlaze

jvlassak said:


> This wouldn't be somewhere on the Outer Banks, would it? Say a 162 feet tall?


I''l take that clue because I am gettin' dang tired of lighthouses. :wink

currituck beach lighthouse


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> I''l take that clue because I am gettin' dang tired of lighthouses. :wink
> 
> currituck beach lighthouse


That was a picture of a Toyota Corolla confirming the guess! Corolla Light is the actual name. Jvlassak has the conch! Imma gunna have to bow out for a bit as it is too difficult with current location to have good internet connection for this. Have fun all!


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> That was a picture of a Toyota Corolla confirming the guess! Corolla Light is the actual name. Jvlassak has the conch! Imma gunna have to bow out for a bit as it is too difficult with current location to have good internet connection for this. Have fun all!


Thanks, Interlude - I did see the picture as a confirmation. I'll defer to MacBlaze though, as I've had my fair share of pictures and I didn't name the lighthouse. MacBlaze, you're up.


----------



## MacBlaze

Ok.

Walking down the riverbank one sunny day we came across this structure.


----------



## Arcb

Trier, Germany


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Trier, Germany


Well I guess I suck at picking things that are a challenge :grin

Der Alte Krahnen was built in 1413 and used to lift cargo on and off riverboats. First time I had ever seen a human-powered hamster wheel.


----------



## Arcb

Nice, pre industrial age machinery is just cool.

Heres one.


----------



## jvlassak

MacBlaze said:


> Ok.
> 
> Walking down the riverbank one sunny day we came across this structure.


Yup, that's on the Mosel in Trier. Some really great Roman ruins in Trier also.


----------



## jvlassak

Arcb said:


> Nice, pre industrial age machinery is just cool.
> 
> Heres one.


Really cool, and apparently built in 1805...


----------



## Zanshin

There are so many narrowboat bridges like that it is hard to figure out which one. I came pretty close to buying a narrowboat a couple of years back so I could have a home while working and then cruise the canals in the season where I couldn't sail. Could this be the crossing over the river Dee in Wales, Pontcysyllte?


----------



## Arcb

Zanshin has it. Narrowboating is high on my list of things to try.


----------



## Zanshin

I have a number of pictures of canals and narrowboats and though I'd choose one of them but it turns out they are either nice and artistic with no particularly identifying features or they are so obvious that if I airbrushed out all the signs and other features the image would look like sheep in fog...

So I opted to go back to the lighthouse theme - one of the handful that I took pictures of and can identify. I have a number of pictures in this series, each with more features to make identification easier. This is the toughest one, and it took me a long time to even figure out what the sign said! I'd be very surprised and quite impressed if someone can guess the location from just this image...

p.s. I managed to check the picture details just in time - and removed my descriptive text and the GPS-coordinates prior to posting


----------



## SV Siren

St. Mary's Lighthouse off Curry's Point, north of Whitley Bay?


----------



## Zanshin

SV Siren - for someone half a world away in Michigan you were incredibly quick to guess that. Have you been there before? Did you decipher the sign ("THIS ROUTE IS TIDAL AND SUBJECT TO FAST FLOODING USERS DO SO AT THEIR OWN RISK")? How did you guess it? The last picture in the series, which I've added to this post, was taken just three steps to the right of the original picture. I lived in Newcastle for a while and walked this stretch of beach all the way into town a couple of times. When the weather plays along and wind isn't howling it is a wonderful stretch of shoreline.

All yours, SV Siren!


----------



## SV Siren

This might be a hard one..good luck!!

This place used to be home to a "very large" dance Pavilion, and a regular cruise ship stop.










To be honest, my guess was a lucky google job! My google-fu is strong...but I did try to guess as to why the sign was there and it was saying.


----------



## SV Siren

Since no bites, I'll offer up a small hint:
This was the home port from 1967 until 2012, of one of the few remaining Edwardian style cruise ships. The Ship was constructed in Scotland and launched in 1907, but before she was delivered, she was cut in half so as to fit canal locks due to her being too long to fit in the existing locks in one piece, only later to be re-assembled after traveling through the locks of one particular canalway for final delivery.

To take this picture you have to climb a lot of stairs to get to the top.


----------



## Arcb

I guess that would be Kalamazoo?


----------



## SV Siren

Arcb said:


> I guess that would be Kalamazoo?


Correct state, but close....


----------



## paulk

Sounds like the Great Lakes somewhere, though looks more like a river from the width. Saugatuck, MI had a big dance pavilion (until it burned in 1960) and appears to be on the Kalamazoo River.


----------



## SV Siren

paulk said:


> Sounds like the Great Lakes somewhere, though looks more like a river from the width. Saugatuck, MI had a big dance pavilion (until it burned in 1960) and appears to be on the Kalamazoo River.


Saugatuck Michigan it is! Once home to the SS Keewatin, and yes, once it had a huge Dance Pavilion that once stood on the banks across the river on the left hand side of the photo. They cut in half the Keewatin to go through the Welland Canal, as it was too big to transit the canal in one piece. Nowadays it is a thriving artist town, with a channel out to Lake Michigan. There are lots of boaters, and vacationers alike visiting every weekend.

You have the torch paulk


----------



## paulk

Ok... From one of our cruises. Not a lighthouse! We are heading on a southerly course.


----------



## jvlassak

Looks very much like the Buzzards Bay Railroad Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal - but you say it's further south?


----------



## paulk

jvlassak said:


> Looks very much like the Buzzards Bay Railroad Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal - but you say it's further south?


Didn't say we were "south" of anything. 
The boat is on a southerly course - heading under the Cape Cod Canal Railroad Bridge, which is at the Buzzards Bay end of the canal. Take it away, JV!


----------



## jvlassak

I should stop playing, I'm running out of pictures. Let's try this one - there are a few clues in the picture...


----------



## jvlassak

No guesses yet?


----------



## paulk

Thinking....
Shoreline’s not steep enough for the PNW. The fishing boat with a pilothouse without any cover aft and no cabin trunk forward is not the typical East coast look. 
Freight Policy placard looks like it has the New Hampshire state seal on it: some sort of incomplete hull on the stocks . 
Plus it’s a ferry dock.
Researching....


----------



## SanderO

Maine... but can't tell the location Moose Island?


----------



## jvlassak

SanderO said:


> Maine... but can't tell the location Moose Island?


Definitely Maine, but not Moose Island. And definitely a ferry dock...


----------



## paulk

Not New Hampshire. Has to be a smallish island or it would have a heftier pier for a bigger ferry. Still has a ramp for cars, however. Looked further afield....Too small to be Casco or Penobscot Bay docks. So...
Monhegan Island ferry dock. (Found another picture with the same round bouys and propane tanks.)

And it’s the Monhegan Boat Line corporate logo that has the boat on it.

Considered doing the Portland-Monhegan race once, but didn’t have crew. Eclipse would need six, or even better eight for a race that long.


----------



## SanderO

Been there by boat and there were few cars on the island and never went to the dock there. There is a small island to the north so Paul's guess is a good one.


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Not New Hampshire. Has to be a smallish island or it would have a heftier pier for a bigger ferry. Still has a ramp for cars, however. Looked further afield....Too small to be Casco or Penobscot Bay docks. So...
> Monhegan Island ferry dock. (Found another picture with the same round bouys and propane tanks.)
> 
> And it's the Monhegan Boat Line corporate logo that has the boat on it.
> 
> Considered doing the Portland-Monhegan race once, but didn't have crew. Eclipse would need six, or even better eight for a race that long.


And the Monhegan Island Ferry dock in Port Clyde it is - nice detective work, Paul.


----------



## paulk

This shouldn’t be too difficult...


----------



## MacBlaze

I was wracking my brain because I knew I'd seen that fishing boat before, but sadly I had to resort to Google.

Santa Barbara... my first ever California beach


----------



## paulk

MacBlaze said:


> I was wracking my brain because I knew I'd seen that fishing boat before, but sadly I had to resort to Google.
> 
> Santa Barbara... my first ever California beach


Told you it would be easy. They were getting ready for a small keelboat regatta when we were there. Harbor 20's? MacBlaze is UP!


----------



## MacBlaze

Ok my last one was too easy, so let's see if I can make this one is too hard...or maybe too easy again...

Can we get the name, class and location of these two helms?
View attachment 127994


----------



## paulk

Look like they’re on powerboats. They can’t see out and they don’t care.


----------



## paulk

Big powerboats. The guide (hope it’s the guide!) is wearing a jacket indicating that it is an aircraft carrier the USS SOMETHINGRATHERLONGNAME
Still looking.


----------



## paulk

The USS Yorktown, in Mount Pleasant SC (across from Charleston) will be open for tours on Friday. It also has the destroyer USS Laffey docked next door, to give us two different bridge stations close together. We’re supposed to find out what KIND of helms they have?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> The USS Yorktown, in Mount Pleasant SC (across from Charleston) will be open for tours on Friday. It also has the destroyer USS Laffey docked next door, to give us two different bridge stations close together. We're supposed to find out what KIND of helms they have?


Nope.

A hint. They are the same class of ship, different locations.


----------



## paulk

Would they let an inland Canadian aboard an active duty US Navy ship’s bridge? The equipment looks updated from WWII but not current, so mothballed or museum? Two different places...Hmmmm


----------



## jvlassak

Is it an Essex class aircraft carrier located on a bay somewhere near a big city?


----------



## Zanshin

Could this be on the U.S.S. Wisconsin in Norfolk, Va? I would guess one helm station might be on the bridge while the other is buried deep in armour on a lower deck. I have some pictures of the outside of the boat but was never able to find the time to take a tour. (https://www.sv-zanshin.com/r/images/big/2011/2011-12-uss-wisconsin-2.jpg)


----------



## MacBlaze

jvlassak said:


> Is it an Essex class aircraft carrier located on a bay somewhere near a big city?


Essex- check
Big City-check
Bay-check (for one of them)


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Could this be on the U.S.S. Wisconsin in Norfolk, Va? I would guess one helm station might be on the bridge while the other is buried deep in armour on a lower deck. I have some pictures of the outside of the boat but was never able to find the time to take a tour. (https://www.sv-zanshin.com/r/images/big/2011/2011-12-uss-wisconsin-2.jpg)


Nope not a battleship. But a tour of an Iowa class is definitely on my bucketlist!


----------



## paulk

For the right-hand photo, the USS Lexington is in Corpus Christi, on Corpus Christi Bay.

The Left hand one seems to be the USS Hornet, in Alameda CA. (That’s a big city?) It’s on San Francisco Bay - across the water from the big city of San Francisco.

Still don’t know what the systems are.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> For the right-hand photo, the USS Lexington is in Corpus Christi, on Corpus Christi Bay.


Nope. Who knew there were so many aircraft carriers around :grin

The one on the left should be easy with the right google-fu. The one on the right has this view out the window:


----------



## jvlassak

MacBlaze said:


> Nope. Who knew there were so many aircraft carriers around :grin
> 
> The one on the left should be easy with the right google-fu. The one on the right has this view out the window:


USS Intrepid in New York? I'm not going to name the other one as I am out of pictures (provided my answer is correct of course)


----------



## paulk

The shiny speaking tubes are on the Intrepid. Couldn’t find online photos of the steering station until now. The other should be the Lexington. Mac is obviously bi-coastal!


----------



## jvlassak

I don't think it's the Lexington


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> The shiny speaking tubes are on the Intrepid. Couldn't find online photos of the steering station until now. The other should be the Lexington. Mac is obviously bi-coastal!


Why yes I am  Is Texas considered a coast though?


----------



## paulk

OK. To clarify,Texas has a coast, but is not part of the bi-coastal pair-up. In the original photos we have the USS Hornet on San Francisco Bay at Alameda CA (on a bay) and the USS Intrepid in New York City NY (a big city)?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> OK. To clarify,Texas has a coast, but is not part of the bi-coastal pair-up. In the original photos we have the USS Hornet on San Francisco Bay at Alameda CA (on a bay) and the USS Intrepid in New York City NY (a big city)?


That's them. I want one of those wheels on my boat! Your turn.

And serious question, there is an east coast, and a west coast, but do Americans refer to a south coast?


----------



## paulk

Unlike Canada, which does have a South Coast (the Great Lakes and St. Lawrence Seaway), the U.S. does not. Because of the importance of State’s Rights in those areas, the coast of Texas is called the Texas coast (rhymes with toast). Louisiana also has a coastline. It is called bayou country. Mississippi has what is known as a shoreline, but it is relatively short. Florida’s west coast has beaches and shallows along most of it. There is also, however, the Gulf Coast, referring to the Gulf of Mexico, which includes all those states together. Hope I didn’t leave any out!


----------



## paulk

The Great Gatsby was written next door. The book seems to include events that took place here involving a flamboyant previous owner.


----------



## Interlude

Wow what a difference a week makes! Back to semi civilization and a quick clarification needed for this ID. The Great Gadsby was actually written when F. Scott and his wife were living in Paris and this is clearly not Paris. The house that F. Scott visited much was the Harriman Mansion on Long Island and thus it was the inspiration for his fictional East Egg Long Island setting. The house most folks think about was a different mansion actually in Rhode Island as it was the setting for the film. So....was unclear about the written next door part?

If you are seeking the location of the "Great Gadsby" mansion it is the Harriman House in Sands Point, New York. Other wise no clue other than to Google the address of the mansion next door!


----------



## paulk

Not on Long Island. People THINK it was about Long Island. He rented the house next to this place, where the parties definitely were.


----------



## Interlude

Hey Paul, Here is what we truly know: 

'The Great Gadsby' was written in France in1924-25 and revised in Rome of that year.
It took place in the fictional setting of East and West Egg, Long Island.
He was friends with the Harriman daughter and spent much time in the Harriman Mansion and it influenced him in the writing of Gadsby.

Now F. Scott and his wife spent a pretty party heavy summer in Westport, Connecticut a few years before Gadsby so maybe you are alluding to there. Also they rented a home in Great Neck, Long Island but you indicated that LI was not the pictures location. They, a few years after Gadsby, rented “Ellerslie,” a mansion near Wilmington, Delaware and definitely had many heavy parties there, but as it was after Gadsby it could not have been the inspiration. So if not the Harriman Mansion on Long Island (which did influence him) it would have to be the place they rented in Westport, Connecticut-final answer.

Though I had to teach Gadsby is was not one of my favorite novels and it was clearly not as well received in his day as it is now. Guess perspective was necessary for this one, as it is for many things. Probably best i refrain from too many of these ID's as both running out of identifiable pictures and keep running out of civilization! Actually hoping to get to our boat in next couple weeks to check on her and just maybe get her splashed if things continue to improve!


----------



## paulk

Perhaps saying that the Great Gatsby "happened here" would have been a better clue than "written" here". Does writing take place in the mind, in observing, in memory, or in the action of putting words to paper though? We could have a real ontological discussion!

Isn't it easy to imagine a light on a dock across the water in this setting? Apparently there was one, and a woman who lived there. This article https://www.ctpost.com/living/article/Is-Westport-the-West-Egg-in-the-F-Scott-12926064.php provides a bit more information on the Fitzgerald's honeymoon rental in Westport - a small house that still stands next to what was then the estate of millionaire Frederick E. Lewis. He threw parties...

The view is from the lower terrace bar of the Pearl restaurant at what is now the Inn at Longshore,(Golf, tennis, and sailing lessons are available on the grounds - it was a BIG estate) looking across the Saugatuck River towards (on the end of the point) the Cedar Point Yacht Club in Westport, CT. 
Interlude's literary background has pushed him to the fore again!


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Hey Paul, Here is what we truly know:
> 
> 'The Great Gadsby' was written in France in1924-25 and revised in Rome of that year.
> It took place in the fictional setting of East and West Egg, Long Island.
> He was friends with the Harriman daughter and spent much time in the Harriman Mansion and it influenced him in the writing of Gadsby.
> 
> Now F. Scott and his wife spent a pretty party heavy summer in Westport, Connecticut a few years before Gadsby so maybe you are alluding to there. Also they rented a home in Great Neck, Long Island but you indicated that LI was not the pictures location. They, a few years after Gadsby, rented "Ellerslie," a mansion near Wilmington, Delaware and definitely had many heavy parties there, but as it was after Gadsby it could not have been the inspiration. So if not the Harriman Mansion on Long Island (which did influence him) it would have to be the place they rented in Westport, Connecticut-final answer.
> 
> Though I had to teach Gadsby is was not one of my favorite novels and it was clearly not as well received in his day as it is now. Guess perspective was necessary for this one, as it is for many things. Probably best i refrain from too many of these ID's as both running out of identifiable pictures and keep running out of civilization! Actually hoping to get to our boat in next couple weeks to check on her and just maybe get her splashed if things continue to improve!


I truly mean this as a gentle jibe...

It's hard to regard this as authoritative if you can't even get the title right! :grin:grin:grin


----------



## Zanshin

Let's get back on the thread topic - pictures, locations & their identification


----------



## paulk

Interlude must be looking for a new photo.


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> I truly mean this as a gentle jibe...
> 
> It's hard to regard this as authoritative if you can't even get the title right! :grin:grin:grin


Eeh Gats...(or maybe eeh Gads!).this is why you don't do responses at 3:00 AM and bleary eyed or let auto "change all" tabs get clicked without checking something! Well the Gatsby is still not one of my favorite novels yet still had to teach it to 10th graders one fall who 'saw the movie' and don't need to read the book!

You are correct in that we have been gone all day again and just got back. Will dig up a photo tomorrow or someone else can take my spot as penance for the delay and misspelling of Gatsby! We are beat as been up since 3AM.

Gentle jibe accepted and much better than a less than gentle gybe.


----------



## Interlude

....alright hope my wife doesn't find out about this! Have avoided any pictures with a person as the focus up to this point but this is at least something for an ID. Location of the cadamaran, uh meant catamaran in the picture! It actually is in the water.


----------



## jongleur

Boat show somewhere not tropical as wife is 
wearing a sweater. Glass arched building
that doesn't come up on google.


----------



## jongleur

Jack London Square?


----------



## jongleur

Similar glass arch:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...-Jack_London_Square_station,_October_2018.JPG


----------



## Zanshin

I thought it might be the Southampton boat show, but that building in the background doesn't exist there. The signage for Moorings indicates a boat show in an English speaking country. The Sydney boat show is held during the summer there, so that won't be it. Those power lines and transformers are typical of the Americas, too. I looked at Google maps for Annapolis and that building doesn't show there, either.


----------



## jongleur

Just throwin' out guesses here: Long Beach, CA?
San Diego, CA? Seattle, WA? Only boat shows 
I'm familiar with that have water up to the show's tents.


----------



## Interlude

jongleur said:


> Boat show somewhere not tropical as wife is
> wearing a sweater. Glass arched building
> that doesn't come up on google.


Yup not tropical. It is indeed an in water boat show that had even more in water exhibits this past year. Looks can be deceiving! The arched roof is not glass. In an effort to provide a view of the mystery building I have had to resort to a photo that I did not actually take. This otta speed things along!


----------



## paulk

Makes me think of Chicago. Not sure why.


----------



## Zanshin

Aha - it was Annapolis, MD after all! When I got the current "Zanshin" it was used by Jeanneau at the show and I saw my boat for the first time on a youtube video (



) and thought that hundreds of people had trampled all over my boat before I could take delivery!


----------



## Interlude

Knew that a full picture of Halsey Arena at the Naval Academy otta solve this ID for anyone that as been to Annapolis! This past year's boat show in the fall of 2019 was way more in the water than ever before! Between a strong coastal low and a full moon there was much flooding. They actually closed the show early on Saturday. We were staying in Port Annapolis Marina and took the water taxi to and from the show, which is the best possible way to get there. Parking is already a PIB but with the flooding it was a nightmare for folks who arrived by car. We still had to wade through mid-shin deep water to catch the water taxi back to the marina. 

Zanshin if it makes ya feel any better about tons of folks traipsing through your new boat, Interlude, hull #50, was one of the boats Pacific Seacraft had at the 1989 Annapolis boat show. That was the year we gave up sailing but took one last trip to the boat show and went aboard her. It was sitting below decks at the galley that my wife asked the I never let her forget question, "So how much could we get for our house?" I still had the paper brochure for the PSC 31 when she caught me engaging in boat porn 25 years later and asked if i wanted another boat...to which i replied "you know I never stopped wanting one". We bought Interlude, in Annapolis in 2016 from the original owner that had purchased her from that boat show in 1989. Yup, still smiling! They do seem to hold their value well, as they are selling now for about what they sold for new in 1989, just a few more "gray hairs" showing on both Interlude and myself!

Conch is yours.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> Aha - it was Annapolis, MD after all! When I got the current "Zanshin" it was used by Jeanneau at the show and I saw my boat for the first time on a youtube video (Jeanneau 57 Annapolis Boat Show 2011 "Zanshin" tour by ABK Video... - YouTube) and thought that hundreds of people had trampled all over my boat before I could take delivery!


VERY nice layout... except my usuall pet peeve.. 2 helms. WOW lotta boat


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a location that I could get to on "Zanshin" if I had a bit less keel depth.


----------



## paulk

Must be Berlin. And I’m sorry Interlude had to pay so much for his used boat. (  not too sorry)


----------



## Zanshin

Nope, this is not Berlin. I don't even know how I could get within hundreds of miles of Berlin on the Elbe, the German "ELWIS" system says something like 6 feet to get part of the way there...


----------



## paulk

The Speicherstadt section of Hamburg has new apartments with docks, but what I can find only has docks on one side of the canal. Does look like it’s pretty well silted in.


----------



## paulk

Amsterdam’s Borneo Isle has shorter buildings - townhouses rather than apartment buildings. Also no powerplants nearby.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Amsterdam's Borneo Isle has shorter buildings - townhouses rather than apartment buildings. Also no powerplants nearby.


That's a Bayliner in the foreground. Do they have Bayliners in Europe? I was thinking Florida, but so far no go...


----------



## paulk

I do see European posters asking questions about Bayliners, so they do exist over there. The scene looks too well planned out and sensible to be a U.S. development. Too many colors. It is also seems too densely built to be geared to Americans. The proximity of power stations (?) also makes it less likely to be in the U.S.. Developers would go for cheap land away from power stations if possible, and not crowd people into 4-story units on both sides of a canal in the middle of a city. In Europe, land for housing outside of cities is not easy to come by, so the development is more intense.


----------



## jvlassak

Is this the place (taken from the opposite direction?


----------



## paulk

If you blow up Zanshin’s photo you can see the dock with the blue tarp/tent on it too. Where is it on the Main?


----------



## Zanshin

jvlassak - is that your guess? That picture is indeed taken at the same location. I did my German license at a sailing school there. Lots and lots of theory, plus a session out on the water in a runabout throwing things overboard and picking the "item overboard" up again; plus we also had to demonstrate knots when not at the helm and also answer various questions.

The image is of the Westhafen in Frankfurt, Germany (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurter_Westhafen). The river is the Main which is navigable, but even the Rhine river (into which the Main flows) is only 2,5m deep at best and that isn't quite enough for my sailboat.


----------



## paulk

Here you go, Zan: https://marskeel.com/production/repair-modifications/draft-reductions/

Talk about density! The development puts 2000 inhabitants and office space for 3000 workers on 12 hectares. (about 30 acres) Almost the same as a cruise ship.


----------



## Zanshin

Paulk - I chose my deep keep on purpose; it is not just the weight but the moment-arm and I don't mind anchoring just a bit further out than others... although I guess the Bahamas will have to be explored on a charter boat sometime in the future.

That development in Frankfurt is very upscale - but I've lived in Asia and nothing I've seen in Europe compares to the population density of places like Hong Kong or Tokyo.


----------



## jvlassak

Even with a shallower draft, I think you're mast is probably still a problem. I was trying to avoid guessing the location, but it's difficult to not play. Given that I didn't name the location, will you post another picture, or should I post one?


----------



## paulk

You’re up, JV! You found the place.


----------



## jvlassak

Here's a picture I took a few years ago - again, there are a few a clues in the image.


----------



## jongleur

East coast. Lobster area.


----------



## jvlassak

That's a pretty large area...


----------



## jongleur

Yup. I'm just sayin' I'm not familiar with
any lobster operations like in the picture,
on the west coast.


----------



## paulk

Looks like Maine, well north, since there are no sail or pleasure craft at all. Eggemoggin Reach or further. Also note no deciduous trees anywhere. Looks like it could be an island, looking towards the mainland in the distance, but there are enough points up there that it could also be on a point, and there’s no ferry dock. Hmmm.


----------



## jongleur

Is it the mainland or is it just a fog bank?


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Looks like Maine, well north, since there are no sail or pleasure craft at all. Eggemoggin Reach or further. Also note no deciduous trees anywhere. Looks like it could be an island, looking towards the mainland in the distance, but there are enough points up there that it could also be on a point, and there's no ferry dock. Hmmm.


Good reasoning, Paul, but there are places like this up and down the Maine coast, you don't have to go quite that far north. You can drive there, and it's also a point of departure to some of the islands in an unusual way...


----------



## jvlassak

By the way, they're is a clue in the picture that should allow you to find the exact location.


----------



## jongleur

Owl's Head Maine?


----------



## jongleur

https://www.google.com/maps/@44.109...4!1sEho0C8yKmVOJDeIKW-M9xQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## jongleur

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ship-To-Shore-Lobster-Co/1043606889036668


----------



## jongleur

I meant, here:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...a26e129ee369379!8m2!3d44.082303!4d-69.0572612


----------



## jvlassak

And Owl's Head it is, good guess. The unusual mode of transportation I was referring to in my earlier post is the mail plane. For about fifty bucks, you can hitch a ride on the little plane that delivers mail to some of the islands in Penobscot Bay. It's a tiny plane that seats about three or four people and that lands on a dirt strip. 

The conch is yours!


----------



## paulk

Dang! Didn’t think to enter Ship to Shore into google. We usually put in to Tennant’s Harbor, just south of Owl’s Head, after transiting the Cape Cod Canal. We hear that Owl’s Head is too noisy because of all the planes taking off and landing there at the airport. Another Ship to Shore (a store, not a lobster co.) is in Harpswell. We’re not familiar with it though we’ve been to Harpswell often (the Dolphin Marina Restaurant has the best blueberry muffins in Maine).


----------



## jvlassak

paulk said:


> Dang! Didn't think to enter Ship to Shore into google. We usually put in to Tennant's Harbor, just south of Owl's Head, after transiting the Cape Cod Canal. We hear that Owl's Head is too noisy because of all the planes taking off and landing there at the airport. Another Ship to Shore (a store, not a lobster co.) is in Harpswell. We're not familiar with it though we've been to Harpswell often (the Dolphin Marina Restaurant has the best blueberry muffins in Maine).


Paul, Ship to Shore was the clue. The setting is pretty scenic and there is a nice lighthouse. I wouldn't know about the noise, but the airport is pretty close. Penobscot Island Air provides the mail service to the islands and is available for charter also.

I like Tennant's Harbor - we've stayed there a number of times, usually on the way back. On the way up, we usually sail directly to Vinalhaven.


----------



## jongleur

Thanks, jvlassak. I'll get a picture up soon.


----------



## jongleur

If you know where I'm sequestered during this
insanity, you might know where this is. If it's 
too hard, I'll add panned pix.


----------



## jvlassak

Basalt rocks and palm trees - somewhere in Hawaii?


----------



## jongleur

Yup. Luckily we own the place we're staying. Otherwise
we'd have been sent packing.


----------



## jongleur

Should I post the next picture to the right of this one?


----------



## jvlassak

Probably, it doesn't look like there are a lot of identifying features in the picture. I suppose there is a beach near by as there seems to be a shower on the left.


----------



## jongleur

There's a radome in the distance.

Here's the pan to the right.


----------



## jongleur

I've got one more pan to the right that might
give it away.


----------



## paulk

Sure hope so. Checked all the Hawaiian airports I could find and none matched well enough to venture a guess. Maybe a military installation?


----------



## jvlassak

There are a bunch of military radomes in Hawaii - Pearl Harbor or Kaena Point, many on Kauai (Kokee, Kalalau)...


----------



## jongleur

It is an airport.


----------



## jongleur

Here's the next pan to the right.


----------



## jongleur

Maybe the ridge line is not as famous as
I thought it was.


----------



## jongleur

Would knowing the (figuratively) bombed out building
has some connection to Elvis help anybody?


----------



## Zanshin

This is a good set of pictures in that there should be lots of information sufficient to guessing the location, but I'm stymied. I only know the north shore of Oahu (I got my glider pilot's license at Dillingham on my 16th birthday) but the ridge and shoreline is definitely not that location.


----------



## jongleur

Right you are. I thought more people would be
familiar with it.


----------



## paulk

Maybe an eruption has changed the ridgeline since you were there?


----------



## jongleur

No, but lots fewer people are here. We've
got the place to ourselves, but everything
is closed except groceries and food places.


----------



## jongleur

Google Elvis Blue Hawaii.


----------



## jongleur

The beaches just opened...tomorrow.


----------



## paulk

Elvis Costello lives there? He sails? I would have thought him more likely to have a place in Tenerife. His boat isn’t in the photos either.


----------



## jongleur

paulk said:


> Elvis Costello lives there? He sails? I would have thought him more likely to have a place in Tenerife. His boat isn't in the photos either.


Ha! I give up.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Elvis Costello lives there? He sails? I would have thought him more likely to have a place in Tenerife. His boat isn't in the photos either.


No wait. Elvis Costello is married to Diana Krall and she's from Nanaimo BC. So his boat is likely there :grin

Is it Hanauma Bay?


----------



## jongleur

MacBlaze said:


> No wait. Elvis Costello is married to Diana Krall and she's from Nanaimo BC. So his boat is likely there :grin
> 
> Is it Hanauma Bay?


Wrong island.


----------



## MacBlaze

jongleur said:


> Wrong island.


That only leaves Wailua Beach.. .


----------



## jongleur

Ding ding ding. 

We're really stuck here, as we sold our 
house on the mainland and had planned
to go to our boat in Canada next month.
The border is closed and apparently will
stay so until at least summer. Luckily
we own our place here in Kapaa, so we
won't be kicked off the island as several
others have been for breaking "quarantine."

The ridge is "Sleeping Giant." The hotel
is Coco Palms, which was destroyed by 
a hurricane in the early nineties. It's just
a dangerous concrete shell now, thirty 
years later. It's where many of the scenes
in Blue Hawaii with Elvis were filmed. The
bridge goes over the Wailua river that Elvis
took up to the famous fern grotto on the 
only navigable river in the state.

You're up.


----------



## MacBlaze

jongleur said:


> You're up.


Seems like this thread is petering out. I will dig up another image tonight but I am guessing most people have moved on :crying


----------



## jongleur

It comes and goes.


----------



## jvlassak

Maybe post a lighthouse?


----------



## MacBlaze

jvlassak said:


> Maybe post a lighthouse?


Lol. I was just contemplating that.

This is a pretty significant lighthouse to a certain set of sailors.


----------



## jvlassak

Where is Interlude?


----------



## Zanshin

Isn't any lighthouse significant to those sailors navigating waters which it lights?


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Isn't any lighthouse significant to those sailors navigating waters which it lights?


Ah. I guess it portrays my lack of night sailing. Come to think about it I have only seen a lit lighthouse half a dozen times. I tend to think of them as milestones, both literally and figuratively...


----------



## edgarverlaine

It also seems to me that this is somewhere in Massachusetts


----------



## MacBlaze

edgarverlaine said:


> It also seems to me that this is somewhere in Massachusetts


Wrong coast entirely :grin


----------



## jongleur

MacBlaze said:


> Lol. I was just contemplating that.
> 
> This is a pretty significant lighthouse to a certain set of sailors.


Clue--Coast?


----------



## MacBlaze

jongleur said:


> Clue--Coast?


It's quite the significant sight in the lives of a PNW sailor.


----------



## Capt Len

More than significant. downright haroing.


----------



## jongleur

Oh, I see it now.


----------



## ogada

it is a picturer of yacht big yacht


----------



## mcscow17

That's a good one!


----------



## paulk

This “significant to PNW sailors” light was hard to find because it was decommissioned! Cape Flattery Light is the northwesternmost lighthouse on the continental US coast. It was replaced with an automated light on a steel structure in 2008.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> This "significant to PNW sailors" light was hard to find because it was decommissioned! Cape Flattery Light is the northwesternmost lighthouse on the continental US coast. It was replaced with an automated light on a steel structure in 2008.


There is something quite awe inspiring about making that big left turn out of the Strait of Juan de Fuca and this is the last reminder that you are leaving protected waters behind for a good many miles with only dreams of warm waters to urge you on.

I loved this picture of resupplying in the 40s...


----------



## paulk

OK... This guy is aiming to go under a bridge. Extra points if you can get the name of the restaurant this was taken from. It’s “Wild" out there!


----------



## paulk

Observe the materials being transported and the terrain. This is obviously not the Houston Ship Channel or the Mississippi.


----------



## jongleur

Pacific Northwest?


----------



## jongleur

I see the truss bridge, but cannot identify it.


----------



## Zanshin

It certainly isnt't the Caribbean with those woodlands and barges...


----------



## Arcb

Columbia River?


----------



## paulk

Arcb said:


> Columbia River?


OMG you're warm, but you need to be more specific as to where. That river is more than 2000 km long. How many bridges could there be? Earlier post had some really good clues.


----------



## Arcb

Could it be the patio at the Thunder Island Brewing Company, Bridge of the Gods?


----------



## jongleur

Arcb said:


> Could it be the patio at the Thunder Island Brewing Company, Bridge of the Gods?


Looks like it to me:

https://www.google.com/maps/@45.668...-no-pi-0-ya211.69284-ro0-fo100!7i10240!8i3722


----------



## paulk

Arcb said:


> Could it be the patio at the Thunder Island Brewing Company, Bridge of the Gods?


The Bridge of the Gods part is right, but this restaurant is closer to the bridge. Otherwise there would have been beer or lightning storm references in the clues. Cascade Locks is not just a one-horse town -- they have more than one restaurant. Anyone see "Wild", the movie?

(Sorry about the delays in posting. We're painting our deck...)


----------



## jongleur

paulk said:


> The Bridge of the Gods part is right, but this restaurant is closer to the bridge. Otherwise there would have been beer or lightning storm references in the clues. Cascade Locks is not just a one-horse town -- they have more than one restaurant. Anyone see "Wild", the movie?
> 
> (Sorry about the delays in posting. We're painting our deck...)


...and you painted yourself into a corner and had to wait until it dried to get out?


----------



## Arcb

Bridgeside restaurant. Final answer


----------



## paulk

Very good pulled pork & burgers, IIRC. That’s the place! All yours, ARCB!

Painting simply takes forever. Today, however, is damp. No painting.


----------



## Arcb

Bridges are fun. Here's another one. Looking for the name of the bridge.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Bridges are fun. Here's another one. Looking for the name of the bridge.


He's back!

Rainbow Bridge, Niagara Falls. Built 1941 and replaced the Honeymoon Bridge which collapsed a couple years earlier secondary to an ice jam. Still like lighthouses better but bridges are a close second! Have crossed over that one.


----------



## Arcb

Rainbow bridge it is  i used to drive tour boats in the Niagara Gorge, not far beyond the bridge is the start of a long class 6 rapids. 

I snapped this shot in front of the American Falls, just a minute or so before.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Rainbow bridge it is  i used to drive tour boats in the Niagara Gorge, not far beyond the bridge is the start of a long class 6 rapids.
> 
> I snapped this shot in front of the American Falls, just a minute or so before.


Bet that was wet work for ya! i understand that the name came from some biblical reference and inscription on the bridge?

Ok, between Interlude now splashed and our continuing building project in Internet never never land, not sure if my wintertime level of commitment to this frankly fun ID can continue but here we go. Mercifully for the OP this is not another lighthouse! Gunna stick with bridges.


----------



## Interlude

Alrighty either everyone is too busy being back on the water or a hint is necessary?

I have driven over both spans but not on the same day. I have gone by boat under one.
If you were to go today by boat you would also go under one but not the one I went under.

That should get some thinkin goin on!


----------



## jongleur

Only place I can think of is south Florida.
But I'm not familiar enough to even know
that.


----------



## Arcb

Could it be Tampa Bay?


----------



## travlin-easy

Looks like the twin spans of Chesapeake Bay Bridges at Sandy Point.

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy

Sunset is the best time to cruise this location if you want to get a great photo.

Gary


----------



## Interlude

travlin-easy said:


> Looks like the twin spans of Chesapeake Bay Bridges at Sandy Point.
> 
> Gary


not south Florida, Tampa nor Chesapeake spans by Sandy Point.

The riddle-like clue should have helped eliminate both Tampa and CBB. "I have driven over both spans but not on the same day. I have gone by boat under one. If you were to go today by boat you would also go under one but not the one I went under."

So....why would that be true?

What has been accurate is that it is not a river and clearly navigable, though the waters can be more than tricky there at times!


----------



## Minnewaska

It's a pic of the new bridge being constructed adjacent to the old bridge.


----------



## Interlude

Minnewaska said:


> It's a pic of the new bridge being constructed adjacent to the old bridge.


Indeed...the game is afoot!

another clue is now earned: One became two and now is again one on one of the most expensive highways to maintain in the nation. You may arrive at either end of that highway never leaving your car but that car may not always be on land or bridge.


----------



## Minnewaska

It must be on this list. I'll leave it to another to narrow down, as I don't have access to my pics. New computer.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bridge–tunnels


----------



## Interlude

Minnewaska said:


> It must be on this list. I'll leave it to another to narrow down, as I don't have access to my pics. New computer.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bridge–tunnels


I can see your thinking but it is not on that list. I will note that we will drive over/through number five on the list on our way to the location in question. 

Since it had been determined that one was an old span being replaced by a new span and that we have gone over both but only under one, the picture can now no longer look the same. Name of old span and new one gets the conch!


----------



## paulk

Couldn’t be the Tappan Zee/ Mario Cuomo bridges in New York since there’s no tunnel involved.


----------



## Interlude

Correct it is not. The highway and bridge in question has no tunnel. We simply drive through number 5 on the list tenured on our way to that location. You are way too far north!

....also remember that it has been determined that it is not a river, nor lake, and that the two spans in the picture are now just one span.


----------



## Interlude

Interlude said:


> Indeed...the game is afoot!
> 
> another clue is now earned: One became two and now is again one on one of the most expensive highways to maintain in the nation. You may arrive at either end of that highway never leaving your car but that car may not always be on land or bridge.


usually don't need to quote myself but figured it was time to either divulge the location or at least stir the pot for some guesses.

Let's try answering the riddle of one of the most expensive highways in the nation to maintain and why if you drive from one end to the other you can be on something other than land or bridge, (which the spans in question are/were part of). It's clearly coastal so....think..how can a car I'm in be on something other than land or bridge? Don't think tunnel!

I will also throw out a number related to the highway and by extension hopefully the means to give the names of the two spans in the ID. What makes this a challenge is that you can't actually duplicate the picture anymore. It was taken at a narrow window of time between the new span being open and prior to the old span being demolished. Well some of it was left for a fishing pier.

12


----------



## Zanshin

I can only think of adding "ferry" to the list of land or bridge, but can't reconcile that with the size of the bridges and the amount of traffic that they sustain.


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> I can only think of adding "ferry" to the list of land or bridge, but can't reconcile that with the size of the bridges and the amount of traffic that they sustain.


They do look like Interstate sized but remember it is only one span as one was demolished after the new one was completed. It is actually only a two lane highway. A very expensive to maintain two lane highway that storms have severed more than once. Most recently it took almost three months to repair one breach.

There are two ferry crossings on this highway that the bridges are/were part of. A couple pics: from one of the smaller ferries and one from the largest. We cross the bridge on the way to our destination which can only be accessed by boat, either private craft or the ferry system. A true island, with a nice harbor!

12


----------



## Telesail

Sorry for long absence - been quarantining in Newport til a couple of days ago after return from Caribbean.... came late to this one but looks like seven mile bridge in the keys. One was the railway bridge and the other, the road bridge. No idea what they are called but is that close enough or do you need to know which mile of the bridge you have photographer?


----------



## Interlude

Telesail said:


> Sorry for long absence - been quarantining in Newport til a couple of days ago after return from Caribbean.... came late to this one but looks like seven mile bridge in the keys. One was the railway bridge and the other, the road bridge. No idea what they are called but is that close enough or do you need to know which mile of the bridge you have photographer?


Welcome home. Not Florida. Read back through the hints and previous guesses and simply can't be Seven Mlie bridge for multiple reasons. If we are still not getting anywhere by tomorrow will simply give the location as it has been active for a few days. This is a tough one.


----------



## jongleur

There's a bridge/tunnel from Denmark to Malmo, Sweden.


----------



## Interlude

Ok let's review since the guesses are not taking into consideration what is known:

No Tunnels are on this highway, though you may drive through one in a neighboring state to get there.
Not Florida but in the US, the New York guess was way too far north.
One of the spans is the new one
The old span has since been demolished after the picture was taken SO THERE ARE NOT TWO SPANS IN OPERATION nor ever has been.
The road is not Interstate and actually only two lanes and runs for a very expensive to maintain 148 miles.
That highway has been breached by storms more than once, last time was September 2019 and it remained closed for 3 months.
The highway that runs on the span has two ferries that must be taken to get from one end of the highway to the other.
The old span shown in picture when it opened in 1961 replaced a ferry. The new span replacing it opened in 2019.
The waters that the span(s) cross are notoriously tricky with current, waves and shoaling
It is not a lake or river
The number 12 has significance for this highway.

Hopefully this will get someone the clues needed to name both the old and new spans. Both were named after people. We will be gone for a while after tomorrow so will either divulge the answer if not guessed or at least we will give up our ID for another's ID.


----------



## Zanshin

Bonner Bridge, North Carolina Route 12. I would certainly have thought that someone here would know the area and recognize the bridge. I used Google Maps to look around - although I was in Nag's Head a couple of times during college I haven't been back since (although I do have fond memories of drive-through liquor stores...).


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> Bonner Bridge, North Carolina Route 12. I would certainly have thought that someone here would know the area and recognize the bridge. I used Google Maps to look around - although I was in Nag's Head a couple of times during college I haven't been back since (although I do have fond memories of drive-through liquor stores...).


Okie Dokie! ya got one of them Herbert C. Bonner bridge built 1962 demolished 2019. Still need the new one but that's gunna be easy now. Glad you got it going Zanshin, and I stayed away from lighthouses just for you!

Gotta luv those drive through liquor stores...."but officer...I had ta drive...I am too drunk to walk" musta been their thinking!


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a nice "target"


----------



## Telesail

Much easier....I think

Looking out from Fort Shirley in Dominica


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> Here's a nice "target"


Hmmm...did I see the name of the new span?! 

...regardless, am gunna be outta internet world for a bit. Will give you my guess if it is still up when we return and must turn the current bridge ID over to a new pipeline!


----------



## Zanshin

It seems I missed that second part of your response, Interlude. The new bridge is the Marc Basnight Bridge. And Telesail has it now, since that view is indeed from Fort Shirley in Dominica looking down the cannon at the docks of Portsmouth.


----------



## Telesail

Hopefully at least some members have dined at this establishment... And at its competitor on the other side of the bay (in order to keep the peace)

By way of a reasonable hint, the bay is so deep that boats have to anchor stern to shore and tie off to the trees or other fixed points.


----------



## Telesail

Time for a clue perhaps? This is the view looking down into the bay while walking back to where we checked in so that immigration (who had not been there the day before) could stamp our passports.


----------



## SanderO

Marigot


----------



## Telesail

I can see where you are coming from but not on St Lucia. The bay only extends about another 200 feet to the left of what you can see on the picture.


----------



## Zanshin

Either the anchorage was backwinded when the picture was taken or this place is on the windward side of whatever island this is. And zooming in on the picture I can't see any courtesy flags but I do see one Alubat


----------



## Telesail

Generally that would be good sleuthing but... Not backwinded and not on the windward side either. All anchored boats were stern tied to trees or other solid objects ashore.


----------



## Zanshin

OK, so it is a deep water anchorage. Black volcanic sand and brightly painted boats. Nevis comes to mind but that has no such anchorages that I can think of and isn't deep, and I just checked out Montserrat to make sure it wasn't there - I've sailed past a couple of times but never stopped there. I'll be following this one to see where it might be!


----------



## SanderO

Deshais


----------



## Telesail

Not Deshaies - can’t stern tie there. You are heading in the wrong direction from St Lucia...


----------



## Telesail

Ok then... today’s clue.

The bay has the same name as a sausage.


----------



## Zanshin

Then it must be "Rindswurst Bay" on the western volcanic shores of the "Hot Dog Islands"


----------



## Telesail

I forgot that the Germans think they know sausages.... 

If no takers, I will post a more middle of the road photo in order to pass the conch onto someone else


----------



## Telesail

The last photo was Cumberland Bay on St. Vincent. 

This one is from a coastal city...


----------



## Minnewaska

There is a dead giveaway in the background of the pic. I don't have my pics available in order to post, if I identify it.

Enjoy the port, while you were there?


----------



## Telesail

Loved it. Friendly people and great restaurants/ bars. Seriously thought about wanting to live there full time.


----------



## paulk

We had a great time in Portugal too. We really enjoyed getting out to Cascais and seeing the Royal Summer Castle and especially the Moorish ruins overlooking an immense plain of mustard fields and a fantastic point jutting out into the ocean. It looks like the 25th of April Bridge is in Lisbon, with the Christ the King statue in nearby Almada. Fado is interesting but overrated.


----------



## Telesail

The conch is all yours.

In Lisbon, they are terribly proud of the “landmark theft” with other countries creating copies of theirs...


----------



## paulk

This bridge spans some water that starts with an “E”.
The water’s not fresh, it’s an arm of the sea.
A wooden boat race goes under its steel.
It leads to a good place for a lobster meal.


----------



## Telesail

I think maybe this is the same bridge from below?

Deer Isle bridge on the Eggemoggin Reach...


----------



## jvlassak

I think that's right - the lobster place seems to have decent reviews


----------



## Telesail

Paulk seems to have gone AWOL for the time being - on the assumption that he will return and confirm, here is another bridge. Should not pose too much of a challenge based on the number of members who have given advice for traversing this stretch of water...


----------



## Telesail

Hailey William said:


> They carry these at the store where we always shop.


???


----------



## Arcb

Clue time?


----------



## Zanshin

Definitely clue time. What is that red thing in the picture?


----------



## Telesail

I thought this one would be easy based on the number of threads that talk about how dangerous/difficult/must do etc this stretch of water is. But I guess it is just too nondescript in the photo. 

On the right hand side, shortly, you come to a prison... the red thing on the left is one of the barges that ply this bit of river.


----------



## Telesail

Ok. Another clue....

The derivation of the name Is totally different than the current name implies


----------



## Zanshin

Aha - then I do know what it is, as I timed my passage through this stretch of water to arrive at the exact minute I'd planned; only to end up arriving several minutes late because I had the coast guard call me on the VHF and demand all sorts of details so I had to slow the boat down, put on the autopilot and go below to get the paperwork.

It is the Hell Gate bridge and the name does come from Dutch and means "bright opening".

Here are some of the pictures I took on the day I went through Hell Gate and survived : New York transit


----------



## Telesail

I was amazed that this one proved to be so hard since most of the people active on this thread have at some point offered or received advice on transiting Hell Gate and there was a river barge in the background. The only other picture I had of the bridge was from the other side with Manhattan in the background and that would have blown it immediately.

Anyhow, you have the conch...


----------



## Minnewaska

Telesail said:


> I was amazed that this one proved to be so hard since most of the people active on this thread have at some point offered or received advice on transiting Hell Gate.......


Yup. I'm not answering, as I have no access to my photographs to post. I was trying to think of an appropriate clue, but didn't give it enough thought. I knew Zan went through there in the Fall. If I had recalled, that would have been what I would have added.

Reminds me of a great Hell story. When I was in Rothenburg, Germany, we were told of a pub that had been around for over 500 years (maybe more), called Zur Hoell, which means To Hell, in German. The fella said that if anyone in Rothenburg tells you to go to hell, it's a good recommendation.


----------



## Zanshin

OK - while on the subject of bridges...


----------



## jvlassak

Zanshin said:


> OK - while on the subject of bridges...


Ah, one of my favorite places to visit. Wonderful country for sailing, great food and very nice people.


----------



## Arcb

Bosphorus Bridge, Turkey.


----------



## Zanshin

Arcb - you have it. That was faster than I expected, but look forward to the next picture...


----------



## Arcb

I dated a girl from Istanbul, lawyer. Her family kept a boat there. I was never on it, but she showed me lots of pics.

This one has a bridge in it, but I don't think it will be the bridge that gives it away.


----------



## jvlassak

Arcb said:


> I dated a girl from Istanbul, lawyer. Her family kept a boat there. I was never on it, but she showed me lots of pics.


Friends of ours took us sailing there a few years ago - strong currents, but glorious views


----------



## Capt Len

Long before the bridge was built I was there ,for six weeks, broke, sold my blood $18 .a sitting.Valuable stuff.While I was doing this a British kid was drained dry, Have to be careful out there.


----------



## Arcb

Okay clue time. One of the worst shipping disasters in history took place in this harbour


----------



## Capt Len

Was working next door to that bridge (institute of oceanogrphy) as a construction crane wiped out a manned scaffolding .90' down.


----------



## Arcb

Capt Len said:


> Was working next door to that bridge (institute of oceanogrphy) as a construction crane wiped out a manned scaffolding .90' down.


I was actually on an Institute of Oceanagraphy work boat when I took that photo.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Okay clue time. One of the worst shipping disasters in history took place in this harbour


alright back to civilization and looked at the current ID. It seems to have been solved but if not will tenure Halifax harbor as my guess as a 1917 ship fire and resultant explosion of munitions resulted in the largest man made explosion until the atom bomb. Plus it looks like the "new Bridge" in the background, which is actually not so new since it opened in 1970ish and the other suspension bridge which can be seen opened in 1955.

Yup, outside of lighthouses I do like my bridges!


----------



## Arcb

Interlude has it. Halifax Harbour.

Len Knew it, but didn't identify it.

Yes, the shipping disaster was the Halifax explosion. Where a munitions ship exploded after a collision. Some 2000 people on shore died in the explosion and another 9000 were injured, many eye injuries as people had gathered to watch the burning ship.

The clue that, I thought would easily give it away, but maybe wasn't clear enough (I took the picture with an old flip phone, before cell phones had decent cameras)was the large naval base on the Halifax side, which is head quarters to the Royal Canadian Navy's Maritime Forces Atlantic.

The Oceangrapihic Institute we were referring to is on the Dartmouth side, several Canadian Coast Guard scientific research ships sail out of there (probably DFO white ships when Len was there).

There is also a Container Port on the Dartmouth side, on oil refinery on the Dartmouth side and several yacht clubs on both sides as well as the historic port of Halifax on the Halifax side loaded up with water front bars and restaurants, some quite old.

I kind of expected the Port of Hdlifax to be almost immediately recognized.


----------



## Telesail

Arcb said:


> I kind of expected the Port of Hdlifax to be almost immediately recognized.


It is possible that the thread is beginning to run its course. I similarly thought Hell Gate Bridge would be spotted like a shot After all the threads about transiting they East River in NYC....but perhaps Corona Fatigue has ground us all down.


----------



## Minnewaska

Keep ‘em coming. Seems more than one participant simply can’t solve for lack of access to a replacement pic. One can add clues for the next member to solve. Sometimes, thinking of a clue that identifies you know the answer (or think you do), without actually specifying the location, requires more creativity. Sort of two games in one.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Interlude has it. Halifax Harbour.
> 
> Len Knew it, but didn't identify it.
> 
> Yes, the shipping disaster was the Halifax explosion. Where a munitions ship exploded after a collision. Some 2000 people on shore died in the explosion and another 9000 were injured, many eye injuries as people had gathered to watch the burning ship.
> 
> The clue that, I thought would easily give it away, but maybe wasn't clear enough (I took the picture with an old flip phone, before cell phones had decent cameras)was the large naval base on the Halifax side, which is head quarters to the Royal Canadian Navy's Maritime Forces Atlantic.
> 
> The Oceangrapihic Institute we were referring to is on the Dartmouth side, several Canadian Coast Guard scientific research ships sail out of there (probably DFO white ships when Len was there).
> 
> There is also a Container Port on the Dartmouth side, on oil refinery on the Dartmouth side and several yacht clubs on both sides as well as the historic port of Halifax on the Halifax side loaded up with water front bars and restaurants, some quite old.
> 
> I kind of expected the Port of Hdlifax to be almost immediately recognized.


I have been in internet never never land for quite awhile so my lack of responses was not lack of interest but rather zero awareness! If Len wants the conch it is his to claim but if not will tenure another iD. I find it distracting to the fear mongering typical media. Guarantee the explosion of 1917 brought much in the way of coverage of the deadly statistics but little about the long term effects of that blast to Halifax as soon they would have more bad news to cover for the world would soon be concerned with another pandemic. We simply refuse to watch TV. We all need to be careful to not bring ill will to this forum, which has occurred. The ID thread has never resulted in controversy, thank you Zanshin!

Meanwhile: Name of bridge, sorry for a little fuzzy picture, but hey, it's not a lighthouse!


----------



## jongleur

Interlude said:


> Yup, outside of lighthouses I do like my bridges!


And inside of lighthouses it's too dark to build a bridge (apologies to Groucho Marx):grin


----------



## Capt Len

Thanks for the conch offer. Interlude.Ive got boxes of really(to me) interesting shots from before the digital world. Kinda limits my participation.Only digital I can control now is my middle upraised finger which ,admittedly , I tend to overuse. ..Arch, you are right, I was there before the bridge was built. boats were white (Dept of mines and natural resources) On the Hudson, mapping mid Atlantic ridge to prove plate tectonics ('68) Seems like a different world.


----------



## Interlude

Capt Len said:


> Thanks for the conch offer. Interlude.Ive got boxes of really(to me) interesting shots from before the digital world. Kinda limits my participation.Only digital I can control now is my middle upraised finger which ,admittedly , I tend to overuse. ..Arch, you are right, I was there before the bridge was built. boats were white (Dept of mines and natural resources) On the Hudson, mapping mid Atlantic ridge to prove plate tectonics ('68) Seems like a different world.


Know the feeling about the photos...got albums filled from when we first sailed for a ten year period and then gave it up for 25+ years till four years ago. We did travel much in our land yacht for many of the intervening years.

Time for a hint cuz the picture has few clues other than it is a suspension bridge. It's design featured an orthotropic deck and was the first in North America to use such. The primary advantage is a massive savings in total weight for the structure. The Golden Gate bridge was refitted with one in 1985.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthotropic_deck

In case there is interest.


----------



## jvlassak

Is it the Lions Gate Bridge?


----------



## jongleur

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthotropic_deck

Well, it does say this in the wiki article: "...an orthotropic deck, which was first utilized in Vancouver's Lions Gate Bridge..."


----------



## jongleur

Missed it by _that_ much.


----------



## Interlude

jongleur said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthotropic_deck
> 
> Well, it does say this in the wiki article: "...an orthotropic deck, which was first utilized in Vancouver's Lions Gate Bridge..."


"The bridge measures 1,200 m (3,900 ft), with the total of all suspended spans being 739.9 m (2,427 ft) in length, carrying four traffic lanes with posted speed limits of 70 km/h (43 mph). It was designed with a maximum road gradient of 4 per cent. It is notable as having been the first bridge built in North America using an orthotropic steel deck, which yielded a completed structure having half the overall mass of the nearby Macdonald Bridge. The bridge's engineering also pioneered the use of wind tunnel testing, which considered the impact of winds on the structure both during construction and when complete."

So....seems there might be a little confusion as the wording in that article is less than clear. The Lions Gate bridge was built in the late thirties and was the first to be retrofitted with an orthotropic deck in 1975. The patent for such decks wasn't issued until 1948 so that is the earliest any were built using such. Regardless the picture is of the description above. We never left the scene of the previous ID.

Otta be easy now!


----------



## Capt Len

Beter we make Hay while the San shines.


----------



## Minnewaska

The clues above make it an easy goggle exercise. Otherwise, I had no idea. The Canadians financed this bridge in foreign currency, attempting to save money. Then the value of the Canadian dollar dropped and they lost the advantage. At one point, the value of the debt rose to 3x the cost of this bridge and its sister bridge combined. Oops.


----------



## Interlude

Minnewaska said:


> The clues above make it an easy goggle exercise. Otherwise, I had no idea. The Canadians financed this bridge in foreign currency, attempting to save money. Then the value of the Canadian dollar dropped and they lost the advantage. At one point, the value of the debt rose to 3x the cost of this bridge and its sister bridge combined. Oops.


...and throw in the cost for "the big lift" on the MacDonald bridge which means it now has an orthotropic deck was well as the still never named MacKay bridge that was the ID. Thought it would be fun to keep this ID as one of the same bridges seen in the last ID for the harbor of Halifax. If ya wanna hide something from someone put it where they have already looked!

Am handing the conch to you!


----------



## Minnewaska

Damn, I tried not to actually guess, but if you insist, I'm digging deep on my phone.

This pic was taken from our overnight mooring. Name of anchorage required.








Tried to fix the rotated pic and ended up with two. No idea why. Not sure I haven't already posted this one in a previous jam, with only phone pics available.


----------



## jongleur

I still have no clue where it is, or what it is.
Seems you're talking in code or something.
I'm East Coast naive.


----------



## MacBlaze

Minnewaska said:


> Damn, I tried not to actually guess, but if you insist, I'm digging deep on my phone.
> 
> This pic was taken from our overnight mooring. Name of anchorage required.
> View attachment 128636
> 
> 
> Tried to fix the rotated pic and ended up with two. No idea why. Not sure I haven't already posted this one in a previous jam, with only phone pics available.


Battleship Cove MA?


----------



## Minnewaska

MacBlaze said:


> Battleship Cove MA?


Whew. Got rid of that conch fast.


----------



## MacBlaze

Minnewaska said:


> Whew. Got rid of that conch fast.


You'd think there weren't a lot of places with both a battleship and a submarine and yet I still had to guess...

I am running out images that aren't a dead giveaway or impossible to guess.

If you want to grab a cool pint here you'd better have a boat.


----------



## Arcb

Could it be Salt Spring Island?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Could it be Salt Spring Island?


No, it could not 

Right region though and I am looking for the name of the pub...


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Not making fun of you Arcb but I think the tallest building on Salt Spring is Mowat's 3 story hardware/general store. I just had to chuckle.


----------



## Arcb

Haven't been there in 20 years and just slept on the beach. There was a pub we went to to watch survivor on Thursday nights though. View seemed familiar


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> You'd think there weren't a lot of places with both a battleship and a submarine and yet I still had to guess...
> 
> I am running out images that aren't a dead giveaway or impossible to guess.
> 
> If you want to grab a cool pint here you'd better have a boat.


I really gotta stop guessing for many of the same reasons but....Dinghy Dock Pub, Nanaimo, British Columbia. Even if not correct, a place worth boating to...and ya gotta have a boat to get there!


----------



## paulinnanaimo

You have a good memory Arcb, The view is very similar to a couple of restaurant outlooks in Ganges Harbour.


----------



## paulinnanaimo

There is a small ferry that serves Protection Island where the Dinghy Dock Pub is located, I think it's $7 for a 2 way ride.


----------



## Interlude

paulinnanaimo said:


> There is a small ferry that serves Protection Island where the Dinghy Dock Pub is located, I think it's $7 for a 2 way ride.


Guess you do not need to have a boat, just be on one! Does this mean i gotta dig up something?

Heard rumors the pub has sold...hope the vibe remains. The area around Vancouver and the surrounding islands remain some of our favorite places in North America. Meanwhile gotta give up the conch for a bit so here is a give back for ya.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Guess you do not need to have a boat, just be on one! Does this mean i gotta dig up something?
> 
> Heard rumors the pub has sold...hope the vibe remains. The area around Vancouver and the surrounding islands remain some of our favorite places in North America. Meanwhile gotta give up the conch for a bit so here is a give back for ya.


Wow, a guy steps away for a nap and... :grin

The pubs been a delight every time I have visited. The front docks got ripped off in a storm so its hard to dock your boat there now but still plenty of dinghy space.


----------



## MacBlaze

That's an old pic you posted. I came across that white building in an entirely different city 2 years ago and was mighty confused for a moment. But I'll let someone else take a swing at it.


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> That's an old pic you posted. I came across that white building in an entirely different city 2 years ago and was mighty confused for a moment. But I'll let someone else take a swing at it.


Think I took that photo around 2005ish. Figured it is such an iconic structure it would be an easy ID, especially for those who live in the area...hint, hint, paulinnanaimo!

see what naps do!


----------



## paulinnanaimo

Is it Buckingham Palace?


----------



## Interlude

paulinnanaimo said:


> Is it Buckingham Palace?


Nope, it is your neck of the woods and since the rules say must be visited by boat Buckingham palace ya can't sail to, well you can get as far as Westminster Bridge on the Thames in a power boat. This photo was taken from a boat. Clearly very parliamentary in stature and VICTORIAn in architecture...wink, wink. 

Name of city and building nails it!


----------



## Telesail

Well “obviously” BC Parliament Building in Victoria.... but I feel slightly robbed of victory 😢


----------



## Telesail

In anticipation...

A photo taken in the United States


----------



## Minnewaska

Not the mainland US. :wink


----------



## Interlude

Telesail said:


> Well "obviously" BC Parliament Building in Victoria.... but I feel slightly robbed of victory &#55357;&#56866;


Sorry my friend but few replies and the ones tenured were heading the wrong direction with us heading away from civilization connection again!

Clearly wasn't obvious. Glad you got it!

Meanwhile Holie molie what a great basalt arch!


----------



## jvlassak

I think it was pretty obvious, at least for those who've been to Victoria. I've been trying to not venture any guesses, but sometimes it's too tempting


----------



## jvlassak

That sea arch is obviously in Hawai'i, probably the big island


----------



## Telesail

I think that is good enough for the win. 

Over to you jvlassak.

It is down by the volcano on the south coast of the Big Island. Old picture before the more recent eruptions.


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> I think it was pretty obvious, at least for those who've been to Victoria. I've been trying to not venture any guesses, but sometimes it's too tempting


Thought so too! Know the temptation, so couldn't help myself dropping the hint on this current one as well. Can't afford to hold the conch as gunna be gone yet again. Some great ID's over these past hundred plus pages. Y'all are the best.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Thought so too! Know the temptation, so couldn't help myself dropping the hint on this current one as well. Can't afford to hold the conch as gunna be gone yet again. Some great ID's over these past hundred plus pages. Y'all are the best.


Didn't see your hint until just now - neat. Have fun in never never land. This conch has turned into a hot potato...


----------



## jvlassak

Here's another picture of a bridge - it's the longest suspension bridge in that country. I think it's going to be difficult, so here are a few hints. 

The bridge is located closer to the Pacific than the Atlantic, but spans a river that eventually flows into the Atlantic (or at least is a tributary to a river that flows into the Atlantic). The town is a port that serves as a gateway to areas that are accessible by boat only. The second image shows part of the town that flooded when I was there a few months ago, the third image shows the typical means of transportation on the river.

Name of town and bridge?


----------



## Interlude

Alright, why did you have to pick another bridge? I simply can't resist lighthouses or bridges. This one is truly a bridge too far and gunna be gone by morning. Hope i am wrong but suspect i am not:

Puente Presidente Guillermo Billinghurst (also known as Continental Bridge) over Madre de Dios River on the Amazon Basin, Puerto Maldonado, Peru.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Alright, why did you have to pick another bridge? I simply can't resist lighthouses or bridges. This one is truly a bridge too far and gunna be gone by morning. Hope i am wrong but suspect i am not:
> 
> Puente Presidente Guillermo Billinghurst (also known as Continental Bridge) over Madre de Dios River on the Amazon Basin, Puerto Maldonado, Peru.


You came through, my friend - I expected no less. I'm not sure how you figured it out, but it is the right answer! It's an interesting place to visit for several reasons and now you know where I've spent quite a bit of time the last few Januaries.


----------



## Interlude

Well your hints were very thorough. Knew is was probably Amazon basin as so much not accessible except by boat. An interesting fact that you already know is that there are no bridges over he Amazon river proper, not because of any engineering issues but simply no roads to connect to it.

Ok a bridge I haver been under by boat and over by both land and air. Just cuz gotta get this one out there i am gunna violate my own rule and use a perspective i have seen but a photo not taken by me. Name of bridge and city. You want this potato back?!


----------



## Interlude

Ok cuz gunna be gone again will post a couple hints. Sorry if it robs anyone but will be in never never land again for a bit. City is named after a place in Egypt. Bridge is named after a U.S. president known for his belief in the League of Nations. This is the second bridge there, Don't catch it at rush hour! Truly have stood at this point.


----------



## Interlude

Interlude said:


> Ok cuz gunna be gone again will post a couple hints. Sorry if it robs anyone but will be in never never land again for a bit. City is named after a place in Egypt. Bridge is named after a U.S. president known for his belief in the League of Nations. This is the second bridge there, Don't catch it at rush hour! Truly have stood at this point.


Well am gunna be delaying our leave time secondary to a nasty low pressure system cranking up but hope to be gone by tomorrow, meanwhile am adding another picture very similar to one I took of the old and new bridges over Oregon Inlet a few ID's ago. This shows both the old and new spans of the current ID. This was taken in 2007. Scroll back up to see the pic of the new span at a distance from the north side. A final hint is the bridge is the only bridge in the United States that crosses the borders of three state-level jurisdictions.


----------



## Telesail

I have sat in heavy traffic many times on this bridge but I don’t have a decent picture to follow up with so will lead it to others to pin the tail on this particular donkey... suffice to say that a line of trees and a testament to your child gives you the name of the bridge.


----------



## Interlude

Interlude said:


> Well your hints were very thorough. Knew is was probably Amazon basin as so much not accessible except by boat. An interesting fact that you already know is that there are no bridges over he Amazon river proper, not because of any engineering issues but simply no roads to connect to it.
> 
> Ok a bridge I haver been under by boat and over by both land and air. Just cuz gotta get this one out there i am gunna violate my own rule and use a perspective i have seen but a photo not taken by me. Name of bridge and city. You want this potato back?!
> 
> View attachment 135982


Ok cuz gunna be gone again will post a couple hints. Sorry if it robs anyone but will be in never never land again for a bit. City is named after a place in Egypt. Bridge is named after a U.S. president known for his belief in the League of Nations. This is the second bridge there, Don't catch it at rush hour! Truly have stood at this point. A final hint is the bridge is the only bridge in the United States that crosses the borders of three state-level jurisdictions.

Ok....now back and it appears that this has languished while gone. Have added all hints above and though at least one person seems to know the bridge with the above hints it has not been named. Will repost it and if not named within 24 hours will name it and bow out. Summer has arrived!


----------



## paulk

Your clues made it quite simple to find the Woodrow Wilson Bridge in Alexandria VA, over the Potomac. The traffic jams around Washington DC are legendary. We should probably get away from bridges and look further afield to increase the numbers of participants.


----------



## Arcb

My first time sailing since the strictest lockdown measures ended


----------



## paulk

Hard to tell with the focus somewhat off, but isn't that one of those indigenous reed boats on Lake Titicaca in Peru?


----------



## jvlassak

Even with the focus a bit off, I think those reed boats are rather different


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> It has been a long time since we had a thread along these lines. The "rules" are simple - identify the location where the last image (sailing-related) in the thread was taken. If the image poster confirms that the guess was accurate then you've earned the privilege of posting the next picture for others to identify. If the person posting the picture takes too long to respond a mod may pull out the red flag and allow someone else to post a picture in order to keep the thread moving. We're off - here's the starter picture:


Well it has been a year and a pandemic since Zanshin first started this thread which has spanned a year, over a thousand replies and 42 different participants. Maybe a return to a sense of what was with a revival of this thread? If so I have tenured a return ID. Those that know me know I love my light houses and have visited many both by land (one light) and by sea (two lights). First hint.


----------



## Interlude

Hmmm...I guess not. 

Still not gunna say which lighthouse this is a picture of except I gave a big hint with the one by land or two by sea statement.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Hmmm...I guess not.
> 
> Still not gunna say which lighthouse this is a picture of except I gave a big hint with the one by land or two by sea statement.


Don't give up yet. I did a quick search, but light houses are difficult (except maybe for some people who shall remain unnamed). The architecture doesn't look like what we have up here, but your hint seems to place the lighthouses farther south...


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Don't give up yet. I did a quick search, but light houses are difficult (except maybe for some people who shall remain unnamed). The architecture doesn't look like what we have up here, but your hint seems to place the lighthouses farther south...


Oh my friend, you especially will be frustrated you did not get this! This light is a superlative as well.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> Oh my friend, you especially will be frustrated you did not get this! This light is a superlative as well.


Boston light? We hardly ever venture there, most of our sailing is further north


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Boston light? We hardly ever venture there, most of our sailing is further north


I knew you would get it! You were the last post from months ago so I picked something you might know! It is also a superlative...the oldest light in America. Ok you got the conch. It begins.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> I knew you would get it! You were the last post from months ago so I picked something you might know! It is also a superlative...the oldest light in America. Ok you got the conch. It begins.


I don't have a lot of new pictures since last time - I suppose that's what happens when you have to stay home all the time. Give me some time to find something.


----------



## jvlassak

Okay, here goes. Where was this picture taken and what is the economic interest of the building?


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Okay, here goes. Where was this picture taken and what is the economic interest of the building?
> 
> View attachment 137888


well it ain't no lighthouse...and my guess is a sugar mill ruin, St. Kits?


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> well it ain't no lighthouse...and my guess is a sugar mill ruin, St. Kits?


Not a bad guess, but wrong island. It is not a sugar mill, but a site with a rather unusual activity for the islands.


----------



## jvlassak

Interlude said:


> well it ain't no lighthouse...and my guess is a sugar mill ruin, St. Kits?


Not a bad guess, but wrong island. It is not a sugar mill, but a site with a rather unusual activity for the islands.


----------



## Zanshin

Copper Mine, Virgin Gorda, BVI


----------



## Interlude

jvlassak said:


> Not a bad guess, but wrong island. It is not a sugar mill, but a site with a rather unusual activity for the islands.


Well was up late with a project and looked again at the ID and am gunna tenure the guess of a copper mine ruin on Virgin Gorda, BVI. Final answer!


Zanshin said:


> Copper Mine, Virgin Gorda, BVI


Thanks Zanshin! It's great to have you back in the game. Hope all has been well with you in this crazy year. Not sure why my reply did not post (it was about 2AM EST and was a bit bleary eyed) but showed up when I replied quoting you. It must have been providence as gunna be gone by end of day to our internet dead refuge (snow on ground!) and would have struggled with fending answers to my next ID. Thanks again for starting this last almost a year ago, It has helped wit distraction during this less than spectacular year!

"The mine was abandoned in 1862 and was never reopened. Parts of the original stack, the engine house, and the main building are all that remain. Several of the Cornish miners started families with native women and there are descendants living in the Virgin Islands to this day.
No plans are known to exist of the workings, however, it was recorded that by 1869 they were at a depth of 40 fathoms (240 ft) and that the levels extended under the sea." Wikipedia
Meanwhile here is another view of the mine.


----------



## Zanshin

I have some pictures of the remains of the copper mine as well, so it was an easy one for me.










But here's my next image - where could this be?


----------

